# Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA 

(Ma'an) -- "A 1-month-old child from the northern West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum was seriously hurt after Israeli forces fired tear gas at his family's home on Saturday night."

A spokesperson for the village's popular resistance committee Murad Ishteiwi told Ma'an that four Israeli military jeeps and a bulldozer stormed the village east of Qalqiliya overnight. The Israeli forces fired tear gas haphazardly at houses during the raid, he said."

The article reports that as a result of the excessive use of tear gas, a month-old child named Khalid Majid Jumaa began to choke and vomit from the tear gas.

Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum | Maan News Agency

The war crime committed here is an indiscriminate attack on civilians, this crime is identified as a crime in The Fourth Geneva Convention , Protocol I, Article 51.

"2. The civilian population as such, as well as individual civilians, shall not be the object of attack. Acts or threats of violence the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population are prohibited."

"4. Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited. Indiscriminate attacks area) those which are not directed at a specific military objective;(b) those which employ a method or means of combat which cannot be directed at a specific military objective; or(c) those which employ a method or means of combat the effects of which cannot be limited as required by this Protocol; and consequently, in each such case, are of a nature to strike military objectives and civilians or civilian objects without distinction."

</title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/xsp/.ibmxspres/.mini/css/@Da&@Ib&2Tfxsp.css&2TfxspLTR.css.css"> <script type="text/javascript" src="/xsp/.ibmxspres/dojoroot-1.6.1/dojo/dojo.js" djConfig="locale: 'fr-ch'"></script> <script type=


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

What happened to the baby? According to the article, Jumaa received first aid immediately in his village but then he had to be evacuated to Darwish Nazzal hospital in Qalqiliya after the severity of his injuries were realized.  

If there are any updates on the babys condition, I will post what I learn.


Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum | Maan News Agency

And where does the tear gas come from, that Israel uses to attack babies with?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

PHOTOS: This tear gas brought to you by the U.S.A.

"On the same day that Bethlehem&#8217;s minister of tourism noted that the US government provided $400,000 to decorate the city for Christmas, local activists brought a few more US-sponsored ornaments to show to visitors in this West Bank town at the height of its tourist season. The activists delivered used tear gas grenades &#8212;*that had been fired by Israeli forces at Palestinian youth less than two kilometers away in Aida Refugee Camp that same day &#8212;*and hung them on a tree in Manger Square. One activist from Aida Camp was arrested for his participation in the action by Palestinian police, but released after a few hours."

PHOTOS: This tear gas brought to you by the U.S.A. | +972 Magazine


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope the child will be ok, only a month old


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 8, 2013)

One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 8, 2013)

What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> 
> (Ma'an) -- "A 1-month-old child from the northern West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum was seriously hurt after Israeli forces fired tear gas at his family's home on Saturday night."
> 
> ...



Sherri - you only cut and pasted a portion of the article.



> An Israeli spokeswoman said that "confrontations" had broken out in the area between residents and soldiers after locals "hurled rocks" at them.



So could it be that, as we see so often, "Palestinian" arabs create the problems they later whine about?


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 8, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?



What kind of society knows it's a _child shield_ and shoots anyway because they think they can argue their way out of it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> ...





> *Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum *



It was Israel's raid. It is their responsibility.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 8, 2013)

But I agree, the palis need to quit using children as shields not only because it is despicable but also because the jew/israelis/zionists don't give a shit anyway.

They shoot first and ask for child body counts later...

Then have a party when it hits the over/under.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> ...



That's a bit like claiming that when Israeli children are injured in clashes - such as by stone throwers - they created the problem by being there in occupied territory.

None of those kids had any choice about it.  I can't imagine the effect of tear gas on a one-month old infant.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The islamist propaganda site never identified why the raid was conducted. 

Were islamist terrorists, as so often happens, hiding behind civilians?

Why do islamist cowards put civilians at risk? Is there an expectation that islamist terrorist sympathizers will be duped?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?



Israel attacks Palestinians in their neighborhoods and in their homes (as this child was) where children are normally present.

That human shield thing is just so much Israeli bullshit.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

As usual, taking only portions of an article tells only PART of the story.  The IDF didn't just flip a coin and decide to 'invade' a particular location on a whim, as the OP duplicitously suggests.

And while tear gas isn't pleasant - it is not specifically lethal, as the rockets INDISCRIMINATELY launched into Israel from Gaza, for example.

As for the tear gas being manufactured in the US, SO WHAT?????   Lots of nations make the stuff - and use it on their very own civilians.  (If some fool had brought a month-old baby to some of the 'anti-war' marches in the US, there could have been a similar injury then.)   

But I expect almost any occasion can be turned to 'let's demonize Israel' by those who wish to promote such hatred.    And it also gives them the chance to spit venom about 'Zionists' and 'pro-Israelis'.

We all have choices to make, and investing endless hours in distorting already biased 'reports' in order to vilify and demonize whole populations is just one I wouldn't make.....   It's not 'confronting injustice':  it's perpetrating injustice.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> 
> (Ma'an) -- "A 1-month-old child from the northern West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum was seriously hurt after Israeli forces fired tear gas at his family's home on Saturday night."
> 
> ...



Sad.

Wonder if the soldiers found the terrorist they were looking for in that raid.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?
> ...



It is truth that the palestinian propaganda tries to cover up.

But the truth is stronger than the Palestinian lies.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?
> ...



NONE.  That's not what's going on.  I can't cure you of willful blindness.......  You appear to believe that the one old man you quote in your siggy represents that entire society.  He does - like the Westboro Baptist Church represents Christendom.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That's a bit like not addressing the issue.

A "raid" by IDF troops would have been prompted by some bit of intelligence data or an active investigation. If the "Palestinian" terrorists baited the IDF forces, knowing full well there would be a response to aggression by "Pal" arabs, why make excuses for the "Pal" arabs when they got a response from the IDF, as they expected?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?



What a disgusting thing to say Alfie. The child is one month old

BTW Alfie, in another thread, you criticized the source for being too pro Zionist, and you used that to claim the article was false..

Why are you not doing the same for this ? Ma'an aganecy is an extremely pro - Palestinian propaganda site.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> ...



No problem. All Palestinians are terrorists to those assholes.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> As usual, taking only portions of an article tells only PART of the story.  The IDF didn't just flip a coin and decide to 'invade' a particular location on a whim, as the OP duplicitously suggests.
> 
> And while tear gas isn't pleasant - it is not specifically lethal, as the rockets INDISCRIMINATELY launched into Israel from Gaza, for example.
> *
> ...



I agree - so what where it's manufactured.  That's a pretty stupid add-on for the OP as well as trying to make it about war crimes - tear gas is commonly used in civilian settings.

But how is this any different than the using Israeli children, injured in stone throwing incidents to demonize Palestinians and promote hatred?

I agree with what I think your sentiment is here - that the OP is using this incident to demonize, but there is also a badly injured child, who was injured because tear gas was fired at their home.  He had no choice. His parents probably had no choice.  Where injured Israeli toddlers receive kind words, does this baby simply get blame and vitriole?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



More Tinmore bullshit


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?
> ...



He's pure evil, but is that news to you?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?
> ...



It is the parents fault. The nerve of them keeping their baby in thair home.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Are you an idiot?

IDF raid villages based on previous information they recieve.

They don't enter Palestinian villages, risking themselves in the process, just because they feel like.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> He's pure evil, but is that news to you?



Not likely that the child was, at that age, pure evil.  But continuing to live in that environment assured the result in the fullness of time.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



That was the sin of No'am Glick's parents, too?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The issue - the primary part of the topic is that an infant was badly injured.  Basically, your response is little different from those who blame the families for injuries suffered by the children of Israeli settlers because they are living in occupied territories - a war zone.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > He's pure evil, but is that news to you?
> ...



Who talked about the child?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was talking about Alfi


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I genuinely think some of them do feel that way Toast (not saying you)


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Some soldiers feel like all PAlestinians are terrorists ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





> four Israeli military jeeps and a *bulldozer* stormed the village east of Qalqiliya overnight.



What's up with the bulldozer?

What were those assholes planning to do with that?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Did they bulldoze something ?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Play Bob the builder.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Not that the site we are all commenting is worth reading. It's just another anti - Israel site.

Maybe the incident happened, maybe not... My guess is not.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I think some do- don't you?  Look the attitudes expressed on a messageboard, would soldiers be much different?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, some do. Some Palestinians believe that all Israelis are killers.

That what happens in a war.

Why are you surprised by that?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes, I guess that could be true. But it doesn't matter, because it's not true. Not all Palestinians are terrorists, or even most of them. Not even close. 

Either way, I could say the same thing, that all Palestinians think ISraelis are evil


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> *Not that the site we are all commenting is worth reading.* It's just another anti - Israel site.
> 
> Maybe the incident happened, maybe not... My guess is not.



Toast - in your own words: http://www.usmessageboard.com/8267361-post8.html 

I'm pretty sure it happened - it states what hospital the baby was transferred to.  There isn't a lot of hyperbole, in fact - the information is pretty scant.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush, you copycat !!!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Yeah, some do. Some Palestinians believe that all Israelis are killers.
> 
> That what happens in a war.
> 
> Why are you surprised by that?



I'm not - I thought my comment was pretty "unsurprised"


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

Moi?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > *Not that the site we are all commenting is worth reading.* It's just another anti - Israel site.
> ...



I commented on the article though ! Not like Alfie That;s the difference.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Moi?



Oui, toi !


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, some do. Some Palestinians believe that all Israelis are killers.
> ...



Mhmmm, Ok, then.

I answered your question in the I/P thread btw, check it out when having the opportinuty, I'd like to hear your opinion regarding this.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Moi?
> ...



Naaaah, I do my own gig!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Yeah, some do. Some Palestinians believe that all Israelis are killers.
> 
> That what happens in a war.
> 
> Why are you surprised by that?



Not at all. That is why Israel should end its war.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



True dat


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, some do. Some Palestinians believe that all Israelis are killers.
> ...



*Israel and the Palestinians* should end this war.

Pro-Palestinians always tend to think Palestinians have no responsibility or blame at all, which is not true.

Israel doesn't fight itself.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Tinmore is the most biased poster here. Everything is Israels fault and the Palestinians have done nothing bad


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I don't know but I doubt it was because they ran short of jeeps. They always leave destruction in their wake.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

Generaly speaking, I believe that there is a lot of decay and injustice in the Israeli society, regarding many aspects. Before we make peace with the Palesinians, we need to make peace with one another. There is much absurdity in Israel that needs to be solved, we're cruel to one another and untill we can be back the brothers that we should be, we cannot solve the Palestinian issue.

That's my opinion


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It wasn't the Palestinians who went to Europe to attack the Zionists.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Suuure they do....


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No, they did it good enough from here.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You don't know. You don't know the facts. That was obvious.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Again with this ? What does that have to do with anything ? YOu make NO SENSE !!

And BTW, the Zionists were invited by the British who also fascilitated immigration.

I already busted your little lie..


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Generaly speaking, I believe that there is a lot of decay and injustice in the Israeli society, regarding many aspects. Before we make peace with the Palesinians, we need to make peace with one another. There is much absurdity in Israel that needs to be solved, we're cruel to one another and untill we can be back the brothers that we should be, we cannot solve the Palestinian issue.
> 
> That's my opinion



I admire the Israeli's for trying to tackle those issues, because I think they are (and the example that comes to mind is their willingness to openly confront anti-Arab hate among youths).  They're a nation built out of very diverse people who share a religion more than a culture.  It can't be easy.  And they are a new nation in the scheme of things.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't imagine a bulldozer storming anything....I mean, they just kind of trundle along.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Generaly speaking, I believe that there is a lot of decay and injustice in the Israeli society, regarding many aspects. Before we make peace with the Palesinians, we need to make peace with one another. There is much absurdity in Israel that needs to be solved, we're cruel to one another and untill we can be back the brothers that we should be, we cannot solve the Palestinian issue.
> ...



Those issues are hardly solved.

There is a reason why I chose the Avatar I did, with the specific photograph of the girl. I believe that once we seek justice for ourselves and act on it, it is only then when we can find it outside.

I hope that child gets better, nontheless.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The Zionists went to Palestine to take over their country.

What blame can you put on the Palestinians for that? They were at home not bothering anyone.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Is your avatar the girl who was the child abuse victim?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No-

That was a girl that was killed in her school in 2006 in northern Israel. On her case, the Israeli police did a horrible thing, worse than the crime itself, and framed an innocent man for her killing; millions of Israelis know he didn't do it but he sits in jail regardless.

This little girl's name was* Tair Rada.* the trial was reopened after the police's corruption got so evident that it could no longer be ignored. Chances are that none of this would matter and the man will still sit 27 years.

This kid's blood still cries for justice. lately her story came flooding our memory because of the trial. Hope she can rest in peace and her killer found.

That is what I talk about when I talk about justice, corruption, inner struggles. When cases such as this happen, society filled with so much deciet, the conflict somehow loses it's meaning. We're supposed to make peace with the Palestinians when we hurt ourselves so badly? Impossible.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No they didn't, you made that up. That's just another Palestinian lie.
And there was NO COUNTRY by that name. I've already busted that lie of yours.

Why do you repeat the same lies over and over?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The 'Zionists' came to Israel for refugee after millions of their brothers and sisters were slaughtered, and they had only one option, which is return to the land that was promised to them by the All Mighty.

Palestinians didn't take an overactive part in the Nazi destructive industry, but they cheered the slaughter from afar and wished silently luck to Hitler.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



That's funny, the *Palestine* mandate charter called *Palestine* a country ten times.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Is this the girl you started the thread about once who lived in the Occupied Golan Heights and the janitor was accused and convicted of killing her, and it is believed her fellow classmates killed her out of jealousy?

If so, my comments about that case I do not think I voiced before are that the culture that occupies another and treats another people like dirt greatly contributes to crimes like this occurring among their settler children, which Jewish children in the Occupied Golan Heights all are.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



And the Palestinians happened to be in the way so they got the boot.

How is that their fault?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

How can anyone expect the illegal settler children to be anything but monsters?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How can anyone expect the illegal settler children to be anything but monsters?



Funny, becasue everyone here thinks you are a monster. 

Mainly because of comments like this. What a sick evil shithead you are


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's funny, there is no history or proof about there being a country called Palestine then. It was a region, or territory if you will


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How can anyone expect the illegal settler children to be anything but monsters?



Doesn't it hurt to be such a racist?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It's not. They simply chose to go against the Jews, something which is historically not wise.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That post doesn't worth a civilized response.

But since you're lucky, you'll get one-

You're so off you don't have any idea.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 8, 2013)

Sherri doesn't understand the absurt of her putting a "child" with "illegal" simply because they were4 born in a specific location.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, Tair Rada was an illegal settler child murdered in the Occupied Golan Heights.

Life imprisonment for murderer of young Tair Rada

"Roman Zadorov found guilty by unanimous judicial decision of murdering the Golan teenager. Zadorov's defense lawyer claims the state chose an easy target and framed him."

Life imprisonment for murderer of young Tair Rada - NationalIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

The suspicion is the 13 year old girl was killed by her classmates.

I do not know if it was boys or girls or the motive.

But what creates 13 year old child killers out of these illegal settler children?

Could it be the Occupation and seeing close up all the atrocities their parents perpetrate on Palestinians? 

"The parents of 13-year-old Tair Rada, who was murdered in the Golan Heights town of Katzrin last December, have petitioned the High Court of Justice to reopen the investigation into their daughter's death.Rada was found murdered in the girl's bathroom at the Nofei Golan High School on December 6, 2006."

"Neglected evidence Before Rada's murder, one of her classmates drew a number of pictures of a dead girl...

There is much more evidence of other children's involvement in the article. 


Parents of murdered Golan teen petition court to reopen probeIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

The Occupation is corrupting the people of Israel. 

Nothing will improve in Israeli society unless and/or until the Occupation ends.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

What piss-poor excuse of an 'attorney' decides the real murderers were 'settler children' without having ANY facts pertaining to the case????

What a blatant display of prejudice against Israelis - or is it against Jews?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The suspicion is the 13 year old girl was killed by her classmates.
> 
> I do not know if it was boys or girls or the motive.
> 
> ...



I really think you're mentally retarded. Your posts just get more and more fucked up


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I guess you could say that about all of the surrounding countries until their international borders were defined. And, being the natives of their defined area they had the right to self determination, without external interference, and popular sovereignty.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?



Do continue to make a spectacle of  your bigotry and revolting hatred:  you demonstrate that you have no concept of what Zionism is actually all about.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No, just Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I guess they should have left flowers and candy on the pillow and started walking to Jordan.

Since that is unrealistic, there has been war ever since.

You have to give the Palestinians credit. Against all odds they have not lost yet.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



What makes Palestine different? Don't the laws apply to everyone?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Of course they do


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Munich.  The Achille Lauro.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



And that started the war before 1948?


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What a l'il darling the sherri is!  I guess that 'immoral occupation' is the reason for the Columbine murders, and every single other murder committed in the USA by children as well?

Must be that horrible oppression of US culture.......

Your 'comments' are ignorant and simply *demon*strate your persistent bias.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think you are *flat out wrong Sherri.*

Crimes like this occur amongst all cultures and walks of life.  Certainly - similar crimes have occurred recently in the US.  It's disturbing.  And it's even more disturbing that you try to take it out of it's context and make it a political cultural statement.

This thread has gone beyond it's topic, and I'm thinking no one really cares about the baby that was tear gassed.  Not even you.

Is he ok?  Is there any news on him?  A one-month old baby is fragile creature.  He's not someone's political football.  He's some parents' cherished child


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



NO, that war started with the continuing claims of 'blood libel', like in Damascus in 1840, and so on.  

Or don't you know, Tinny, that the claims about Jews drinking Christian or Muslim blood are indeed a libel and completely baseless?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?
> ...



Marge, that comment was made by a poster here, upon the death of a 14 year old severely disabled Palestinian girl.

One less suicide bomber.

You think that is an ok thing to say?


----------



## Connery (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Neither one of you, but standards being the way they are here, we have to develop useful filters and read the posts that have something worthy of being read, digested and then commented upon.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

So....methinks I'm consuming a diet high on junkposts....


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

Coyote said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



And who exactly made that comment? I'm curious - since I'm being tarred with that brush as though 'all Zionists think alike'.  Not all the people who hate Palestinians are Zionists:  in fact, a fair number of the Jew-hating walking turds on this board have admitted they hate both Jews AND Muslims.  

Coyote, since you have read my posts for over a year now - I think you already know my answer to your "question".    

I think the way that groups like the PA and HAMAS have suckered MR teens into donning suicide vests is utterly reprehensible.  There have been several well-documented instances of that practice and I suspect that is the reference the stupid poster was making - but then I hadn't seen that particular post. 

I also think that making such comments is horribly offensive and it doesn't matter 'who' said it.  I don't buy the pretense that 'Alfie' was expressing his horror at such venom.  He's been all too quick to spew venom on his own.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Katz.

I think you and I are in the same "touchy" boat.  After all, I get tarred by the opposite brush.



> Coyote, since you have read my posts for over a year now - I think you already know my answer to your "question".



I do...I just wish more would speak up (on both sides) - when the victims are innocents.




> I think the way that groups like the PA and HAMAS have suckered MR teens into donning suicide vests is utterly reprehensible.  There have been several well-documented instances of that practice and I suspect that is the reference the stupid poster was making - but then I hadn't seen that particular post.



No, that particular one was a reference made in a post where a Palestinian teen died on route to the hospital.  Not a suicide bomber - just a very ill girl being used as a political pawn.



> I also think that making such comments is horribly offensive and it doesn't matter 'who' said it.  I don't buy the pretense that 'Alfie' was expressing his horror at such venom.  He's been all too quick to spew venom on his own.



A lot of people are spewing venom


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> ...



It was just another Israeli terror operation, they are carried out daily by the terrorist state calling herself Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

I have found no updates on the condition of the injured baby, Khalid Majid Jumaa.

One thing positive is the hospitals have substantial experience treating victims of Israeli tear gas attacks.

I am praying this baby lives and suffers no permanent injuries from the Israeli war crime carried out against her.

I expect no news is good news.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have found no updates on the condition of the injured baby, Khalid Majid Jumaa.
> 
> One thing positive is the hospitals have substantial experience treating victims of Israeli tear gas attacks.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you feel the same way about Jewish babies right ? Like the one injured the other day ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have found no updates on the condition of the injured baby, Khalid Majid Jumaa.
> 
> One thing positive is the hospitals have substantial experience treating victims of Israeli tear gas attacks.
> 
> ...



This is the only other article I have found addressing this injured baby.

No other details about her are reported here.


ALRAY-Palestinian Media Agency - Israeli troops kill Palestinian child - ALRAY


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know about your concerns for the injured Jewish baby, sherri.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?



   You said it !       Truer words have never been spoken  

Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"


Radical Traditionalist Catholics Spew Anti-Semitic Hate, Commit Violence Against Jews | Southern Poverty Law Center

Antisemitism in History: From the Early Church to 1400


  Some Goyim can dish it out but can't take it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 8, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?
> ...



Alfalfa has told you repeatedly he is not a Christian.

What is your point?

Are you retarded?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2013)

Did Sherri just ask someone else if they are retarded ??

Now THAT'S rich !


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Except for the 9 years of catholic school...


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

'Goy' does not mean 'Christian', not at all.  It's actually similar to the Latin 'gens' which initially had similar meaning.

If you go to the passage in the Bible which says 'Nation shall not lift up sword against nation: neither shall they learn war any more' - the word translated as 'nation' in the original Hebrew is  'goy'.  

ALL it properly means is 'nation' or 'another people':  it is the same as when Christians refer to everyone else as 'unbelievers'.  Or the same as when a Native American language translates 'people' for everyone else and 'the human beings' for themselves.   It is not inherently derogatory - or so the Christians who call me an 'unbeliever' have informed me.

OTOH, if one uses the language of 'Christ-rejecter' - that is blatantly derogatory.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



One needn't be a 'Christian' to take up the Christian canards of anti-Semitism.  Certainly the state-owned and operated media outlets in so many Muslim-majority nations have proven that.  Only one who was 'retarded' would fail to notice such things.

But then only the most vile of individuals would use developmentally delayed people as a means to try to insult someone.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

The truth is no Christian here has one bit of responsibility for what other Christians did or did not do in the past. And the fact a Christian engaged in an act does not mean he or she  was following the teachings of Christ. And posters attempting to blame us for alleged bad acts of other Christians in another place and time just illustrate their own ignorance. 

I do not blame people today for acts carried out by others in the past because that would be a stupid and ignorant thing to do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> It is truth that the palestinian propaganda tries to cover up.
> 
> But the truth is stronger than the Palestinian lies.


It's still not as bad as the IDF's use of_* "johnnies".*_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Why did they indiscriminately fire tear gas at a house, a civilian object then?

An indiscriminate attack against civilians and civilian objects in an Occupation  is defined as a war crime by Article 51 of the Fourth Geneva Convention Protocol I.

It does not have to kill to be a war crime.

And tear gas canisters have in fact seriously injured and killed civilians, like American Tristan Anderson.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?
> ...



The fact is a child was not being used as a human shield.

Noone has alleged such a thing but a poster named HenryBHough.

Does he have some information the rest of us do not have?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Generaly speaking, I believe that there is a lot of decay and injustice in the Israeli society, regarding many aspects. Before we make peace with the Palesinians, we need to make peace with one another. There is much absurdity in Israel that needs to be solved, we're cruel to one another and untill we can be back the brothers that we should be, we cannot solve the Palestinian issue.
> ...



Racism against Arab youths and Arabs in general is not the way to counter anti-Arab hate.

How does racism fix the problems?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

The US State Department has officially acknowledged that Israel discriminates against its Arab citizens, who make up a fifth of the Jewish state&#8217;s population.

"Each year, the State Department prepares reports on the human rights records of each of the world&#8217;s nations. In*&#8220;County Reports on Human Rights Practices for 2012: Israel and the Occupied Territories,&#8221;*the State Department lists the &#8220;most significant human rights problems&#8221; in Israel last year as:Terrorist attacks against civilians; institutional and societal discrimination against Arab citizens, in particular access to equal education and employment opportunities; societal discrimination and domestic violence against women; and the treatment of refugees, asylum seekers, and irregular migrants."

US State Department: Israel Practices "Institutional Discrimination" Against Arab Citizens | Moral Low Ground


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

We know the numbers of direct child killings Israel carries out in Palestine,  at least 1520 since 9/30/2000.

The children Israel (their sildiers and illegal settlers) unlawfully attacks and injures, often seriously, gets much less attention.

This happened November of 2013.

"At least five Palestinian children were injured after settlers torched their home north of the West Bank city of Ramallah, local media reported. It comes just one day after an Israeli soldier was stabbed on a bus in the area."

Five Palestinian children injured after Israeli settlers set fire to their home ? RT News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

In Cast Lead, besides the over 300 children Israel 
 killed and total over 1400 killed, Israel injured over 5300 that included over 1600 injured children, with many serious injuries.

"Besides vast destruction and mass population displacement, 313 children were killed among the 1414 who died over a 23-day period. Of the 5300 injured (many seriously), 1606 were children. In all cases, the vast majority were noncombatants."

Israeli War Crimes Against Children During 'Cast Lead'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

It is a regular occurrence seeing Israel target children on their own land inside Gaza.

Children shot and injured near Gaza&#8217;s border fence with Israel

26 November 2013*&#8212;"Yazid Abu Khader, 17, once the only bread winner of his eight-member family, struggles to stand up at his house in central Gaza Strip. The teen suffered a disability from a gunshot injury when he took part in a rally near Gaza&#8217;s border fence with Israel."As I ran to get cover from the bullets, I felt something hit my foot and I was down. I was too close to the fence at that point. I had to pull myself away, crawling," said Abu Khader."

Children shot and injured near Gaza?s border fence with Israel | Defence for Children International Palestine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

WHO concerned over humanitarian health crisis in Gaza | Maan News Agency

In this article, we see a photo of a child hooked up to life support and the generators powering this equipment are constantly breaking down and cannot be repaired and there is no other electricity because of Israels unlawful blockade of Gaza. 

Hundreds have died and suffer in Gaza, including children.

1.8 million human beings live in Gaza, over half are children.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your hysterical claims of an "indiscriminate attack", like so many of your hysterical claims, tend to be divorced from the truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Either the attack on the child in the OP was indiscriminate as witnesses report or it was a deliberate attack on a child.

Both are war crimes.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> WHO concerned over humanitarian health crisis in Gaza | Maan News Agency
> 
> In this article, we see a photo of a child hooked up to life support and the generators powering this equipment are constantly breaking down and cannot be repaired and there is no other electricity because of Israels unlawful blockade of Gaza.
> 
> ...


What a shame the "Palestinian" Arab terrorists spend so much time and welfare money smuggling weapons and ammunition. Those welfare dollars heaped upon them by the dedicated UN welfare agency could be spent helping children.

Why do you make excuses for Islamic terrorists and welfare cheats?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Either the attack on the child in the OP was indiscriminate as witnesses report or it was a deliberate attack on a child.
> 
> Both are war crimes.



It's not either/or.

I understand your limited cognitive functions coupled with insensate joooooo hatreds leaves you crippled. Just don't expect others to share your failings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

How Israel's Occupation Affects Palestinian Children

History News Network | How Israel's Occupation Affects Palestinian Children

Over 1 of 5 Palestinian children in the West Bank and Gaza (22.5 percent) now suffers from either chronic or acute malnutrition.

About one in five children there are anemic.

"This mass of hungry humanity amounts to a population the size of Minneapolis, about 380,000 kids."

As Occupier, Israel cannot escape responsibility for seeing that its colonial subjects are fed. 

"The specter of a rich occupying country presiding over a famished subject population is not unusual in history. Nobel Prize winner Amartya Sen has pointed out that colonial and other undemocratic governments often allow hunger and famines, since they are insulated from popular protest."

"A wealthy and militarily powerful Israel is responsible under the Fourth Geneva Convention of 1949 to see that persons living under its occupation are not harmed. Letting 380,000 children go chronically or acutely hungry is a serious violation of international law." 

See more at: History News Network | How Israel's Occupation Affects Palestinian Children


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Zionist children should go play with their Zionist toys.

They obviously know nothing about international law and are just embarrassing themselves here.

Maybe, they can find a baby doll and pretend it is a Palestinian child and act out their fantasies on something without life in it.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How Israel's Occupation Affects Palestinian Children
> 
> History News Network | How Israel's Occupation Affects Palestinian Children
> 
> ...



Because you're cognitive skills are stunted, you're unable to make distinctions between "palestinian mentality" and attributes that define functioning societies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Last year, Israeli forces killed a baby in an attack with tear gas and tear gas canisters

Just like the most recent attack, Israel attacked a house and its civilian residents with tear gas and tear gas canisters

Palestinian baby dies of burns caused by Israeli tear gas

"Israeli forces have killed a Palestinian toddler in the West Bank city of Ramallah in the midst of clashes with Palestinian youth. The 20-month-old baby died of burns after a tear gas canister, fired to disperse the Palestinian protesters, fell into a house on Monday.*Three Palestinians, including 18-month-old Rama al-Shandi, were killed in Israeli attacks on Gaza City on the same day.*"

PressTV - Palestinian baby dies of burns caused by Israeli tear gas


----------



## Lipush (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yes, Tair Rada was an illegal settler child murdered in the Occupied Golan Heights.
> 
> Life imprisonment for murderer of young Tair Rada
> 
> ...



Yeah Yeah.

Justice will go out one day, God willing


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Tear gas and tear gas canisters are regularly used by Israel to attack Palestinian civilians with.

Are the Zionist children posting here claiming the one month Palestinian baby Israel injured in her attack on a house is not a civilian child?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Last year, Israeli forces killed a baby in an attack with tear gas and tear gas canisters
> 
> Just like the most recent attack, Israel attacked a house and its civilian residents with tear gas and tear gas canisters
> 
> ...



Iranian mulla-tv will, of course, falsely describe a necessary operation of Islamic terrorism beat down as an attack.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



They entered the village, meaning they were looking for someone.

Your truth twisting doesn't change that.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tear gas and tear gas canisters are regularly used by Israel to attack Palestinian civilians with.



*Rockets and Bombs are regularly used by "Palestine" to attack Israeli civilians with.*


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist children should go play with their Zionist toys.
> 
> They obviously know nothing about international law and are just embarrassing themselves here.
> 
> Maybe, they can find a baby doll and pretend it is a Palestinian child and act out their fantasies on something without life in it.



Interesting observation. 

What a shame that regressive, degenerative "Palestinian" Arab culture of death raises children in an environment where death by suicide in the act of mass murder is an act of piety.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The truth is the IDF attacked a house and a baby in a house with tear gas and tear gas canisters. And a one month old baby was seriously injured. Nothing justifies this attack on this child. The indefensible cannot be defended.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Tear gas and tear gas canisters are regularly used by Israel to attack Palestinian civilians with.
> ...



Not in this incident, none of this was occurring.

And even if it were, it does not justify this attack on this civilian house and civilians and this one month old civilian baby. 

And past rocket attacks do not justify this attack on this baby either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Rama al-Shandi,*ZIonists were disputing Israel killed this child.

More proof Israel killed this baby, along with names of other children  Israel killed that same day.

19 November 2012 

"Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 5,*of Gaza City,*killed by IDF shelling of his family home in the Az-Zeitoun neighborhood.

Rana Al-Shandi, 1,*of Gaza City,*killed in an Israeli airstrike on the former Al-Sarava security compound.

Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14,*of Al-Qarara, in southern Gaza,*killed in an Israeli attack on his family farm.

Suhaib Hijazi, 4,*of Beit Lahiya,*killed along with his twin brother and their parents in an Israeli airstrike on their family home.

Muhammad Hijazi, 4,of Beit Lahiya,*killed along with his twin brother and their parents in an Israeli airstrike on their family home.

Ahmad Tawfiq al-Nasasra, 17,*of Rafah,killed along with his brother in an Israeli airstrike on their family home.

Muhammad al-Nasasra, 15,*of Rafah,killed along with his brother in an Israeli airstrike on their family home."

Remember These Children 2012 Memorial


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rama al-Shandi,*ZIonists were disputing Israel killed this child.
> 
> More proof Israel killed this baby, along with names of other children  Israel killed that same day.
> 
> ...



Such are the wages of islamic terrorism / provocation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

November 2012 Operation Israel targeted houses and civilians, as documented by human rights organizations


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Targeting children and civilians and civilian objects are war crimes.

Every victim I identified was the victim of an Israeli war crime.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Targeting children and civilians and civilian objects are war crimes.
> 
> Every victim I identified was the victim of an Israeli war crime.



Edited versions of YouTube videos are not reliable evidence. 


I agree that "Palestinian" Arab terrorist attacks on Israeli civilians are war crimes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> 
> (Ma'an) -- "A 1-month-old child from the northern West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum was seriously hurt after Israeli forces fired tear gas at his family's home on Saturday night."
> 
> ...



You put a smiley face with this article? you are one sick bitch.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Human Rights Watch videos document Israeli war crimes.

That man really works for Human Rights Watch.

His name is Fred Abrahams and he works for Human Rights Watch.

He is not using a fake name like the Zionists here are.

Now, I expect there have been serious attempts to remove You Tube videos critical of Israel.

But we see these attempts of whitewashing war crimes have failed!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> ...



I did no such thing, you lying scum bag!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Look at the thread it has a smiley face next it to you illiterate, goat herding, cock juggling, ass licking piece of fucking trash.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> ...



Yes, Sherri did, a 'wink' smilie.  I can interpret that two ways.  That she loves when Palestinians get killed because it makes Israel look bad, or that the story is a fake.  Either way, I agree, Sherri is sick to use that smilie for this topic.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Sherri would have an orgasm if 1000 Palestinians were killed by Israel by mistake, she'd be on here with her pom poms.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Oh please, that vision will give me nightmares, what with that and the sperm smuggling thread.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Sperm smugglers have to eat too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Look at the thread it has a smiley face next it to you illiterate, goat herding, cock juggling, ass licking piece of fucking trash.



Fuck You, I did not put in there!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > look at the thread it has a smiley face next it to you illiterate, goat herding, cock juggling, ass licking piece of fucking trash.
> ...



look at the thread you illiterate cocksucker!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sherri laughs and snickers at the deaths of Palestinian kids, what a sick bitch.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the thread it has a smiley face next it to you illiterate, goat herding, cock juggling, ass licking piece of fucking trash.
> ...



Who did?  The tooth fairy.  So you take pleasure in a Muslim baby dying because it makes Israel look bad.  Sick.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

More children Israel has murdered

These children were all killed on November 21, 2012

Mahmoud Abu Khusa, he was a boy aged 13, from Gaza City, and he was killed by an Israeli airstrike on Al-Nafaq street.

Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, he was a boy aged 17, from Gaza City, and he was killed along with his father and sister in an Israeli missile strike on their home.

Abderrahman Na&#8217;eem, this was a child aged 6, from Gaza City, and this 6 year old was killed by an Israeli airstrike on the Ne&#8217;ma building in which three other children were injured.

Riham Al-Nabaheen, she was a little girl only 4, from Nusseirat refugee camp in central Gaza, and this little girl was killed in an Israeli attack on her home.

Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, this 14 yr old,  from Deir al-Balah in Gaza, was killed by an Israeli drone strike. 

Remember These Children 2012 Memorial


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More children Israel has murdered
> 
> These children were all killed on November 21, 2012
> 
> ...



And more smiles from Sherri the whore.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > *XXXXXXXX*
> ...



I am honored.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > *XXXXXXXXX.*
> ...



Don't forget to put his name on your signature line.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More children Israel has murdered
> 
> These children were all killed on November 21, 2012
> 
> ...



What a shame that Islamists view children as a disposable commodity in pursuit of their insensate joooooo hatreds.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More children Israel has murdered
> 
> These children were all killed on November 21, 2012
> 
> ...



That was at the height of the war, so obviously human shields got killed.  Blame Hamas, not the Israelis.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > *xxxxxx*
> ...



Its so obvious the posts are from different people sometimes when you talk to her its like corresponding with someone from a different country, more than likely Iran. Sherri is no Christian either shes a Muslim.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Hey. What about me?  I want to hang out with the cool folks.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sherri I can see you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

What is shameful is seeing Zionist children posters so filled with hate, they celebrate Israel's murder of Palestinian children.

That says so much about Zionist culture and how Zionist culture teaches a child to Hate!

Why do Zionists in Palestine teach Zionist children to hate Palestinian Gentiles?

I will never forget reading a post by a CPT member near Hebron speak about watching Zionist illegal settlers attack a Palestinian village. They brought their little children with them and they pushed the children in front of them, and put a rock in their child's hand and they ordered their little childrem to throw the rocks at the Palestinians.

One little boy, who looked like he was about 5, did not want to do it and he started crying and his mother yelled at him and pushed him forward and forced him to throw the rock.

Why do Zionist settlers force their children to hate like this?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is shameful is seeing Zionist children posters so filled with hate, they celebrate Israel's murder of Palestinian children.
> 
> That says so much about Zionist culture and how Zionist culture teaches a child to Hate!
> 
> ...



Hey get crackin on adding me to that ignore list ya sperm smuggler, I have my popcorn.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 9, 2013)

You need to change your signature line Sherri to include High_Gravity's name.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> You need to change your signature line to include High_Gravity's name.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > You need to change your signature line to include High_Gravity's name.





  ​


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is the story of more children Israel has injured in her unlawful attacks on civilians in Palestine.

Occupied Lives: No child should have to go through this

PCHR October 10, 2012

NY Times & CNN consider motorcycle and Israeli goats more important than injured Palestinian infants and toddlers</cite></cite>

"On Sunday, 07 October 2012, at approximately 5.30pm, Israel&#8217;s forces launched 2 missiles targeting 2 men on a motorbike as they were passing by Taha Hussain Elementary School in the Al-Brazil neighborhood of Rafah, in the southern Gaza Strip. Subsequently, 1 of the targeted men died of shrapnel wounds, while the other had one of his legs amputated, according to medical sources. 8 civilian bystanders, including 4 children and 1 woman, were also wounded in the attack."

These kind of  Israeli airstrikes for extra judicial execution of suspected members of armed groups in densely-populated areas of Gaza is common, despite them being unlawful under international law.

These attacks often also injure and kill civilians who are in the vicinity of the target.

In this attack,  the injured civilians included Sabrin Al-Maqousi (a 23 year old mother), and her 2 children, Bisan (age 1 month) and Nassim (age 2).

Her cousin, Jehad Al-Qatrous (age 27), was also wounded in the same attack.

Sabrin lives in Jabalia but at the time of this attack she was with her children, visiting her family in Rafah.

" She recalls: &#8220;My son Nassim was sitting at the entrance of the house when the missiles were launched.* I rushed to bring him inside and found that he had already been injured by shrapnel.* He just kept saying, &#8220;There is some blood on me, there is some blood on me.&#8221; 

Some people heard him and came to take him to the hospital. And Sabrin noticed  her baby was also bleeding from her head.  So, both of the children were rushed to the hospital.*Sabrin only then looked down and noticed  she was bleeding from her leg. She had also been hit by shrapnel.* Her cousin, who lived next door, was also injured. All were rushed to the hospital.

"The casualties were first taken to Abu-Yousif Al-Najjar hospital in Rafah.* The hospital was overcrowded, so they were all transferred to the European hospital, where they received treatment for their injuries: &#8220;They removed the shrapnel from our bodies, and the baby and I were discharged after about 5 hours. However, Nassim was admitted because his wounds were more serious."

Sabrin's cousin  had shrapnel lodged in his legs. One piece of shrapnel was removed, but the doctor said that the other one required surgery. He also temporarily lost his sense of hearing because one of his ears had been injured.&#8221;

After this attack, Sabrin fears for the safety and security of her entire family and she is worried about future attacks and the consequences for her family and loved ones.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

An Israeli killing of a 4 month old Palestinian baby

Israeli tanks shell refugee camp, killing 4-month-old Palestinian baby

Published:*Monday, May 07, 2001

KHAN YUNIS REFUGEE CAMP, Gaza Strip {AP}&#8212; Israeli troops shelled a Palestinian refugee camp Monday in response to mortar fire on Jewish settlements, killing a 4-month-old baby girl and wounding 24 people.

Israeli tanks shell refugee camp, killing 4-month-old Palestinian baby | Lubbock Online | Lubbock Avalanche-Journal


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An Israeli killing of a 4 month old Palestinian baby
> 
> Israeli tanks shell refugee camp, killing 4-month-old Palestinian baby
> 
> ...



Are you so desperate that you're scouring the web for 12 year old articles"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

We have 65 years of Israels child murders in Palestine. 

The Zionist war criminals will one day answer for their crimes.

All of these crimes are well documented.

But until the war criminals are brought to justice, we can never ever stop telling the stories of these unlawfully injured and these murdered children.

Justice requires the Israeli killers of these Palestinian children be held to accout for their crimes.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have 65 years of Israels child murders in Palestine.
> 
> The Zionist war criminals will one day answer for their crimes.
> 
> ...



So the answer is yes, right? 

To prop up your insensate Jooooo hatreds, you spend the majority of your day and night scouring the web in desperate, feverish searches for reports of dead "Palestinian" arabs you can exploit in order to calm your pathology.


----------



## Sally (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have 65 years of Israels child murders in Palestine.
> 
> The Zionist war criminals will one day answer for their crimes.
> 
> ...



Since this is the Middle East forum, may I say the Muslim criminals who are busy murdering innocent children will hopefully one day answer for their crimes.  After all you have told us numerous times about these so-called "Zionist war criminals," but you have never mentioned what your friends have done in the past and are still doing.  Of course, this has gone on for hundreds and hundreds of years and millions upon millions of innocent people have lost their lives.  Now carry on about your constant babbling of the "Zionist war criminals."  You sound like a parrot.  Polly wants a cracker, Zionist war criminals, Polly wants a cracker, Zionist war criminals.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Gassing Palestinians: The Use of Lethal Gas in occupied Palestine | My Palestine




In the First Intifada some 90 Palestinians and during Al-Aqsa Intifada no less than 20 Palestinians were murdered by the poisonous tear gas used by the Israeli occupation forces. 

Following is a list of the child martyrs:

Ra&#8217;id Mohammad Fathi Obeid (3 yrs old) from Jabalia RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 02.01.1988

Rana Yousif Idwan (1 yr old) from Deir Al-Balah RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 04.01.1988

Sami Ali Jum&#8217;a Badaha (4 months old), from Deir Ammar RC, Ramallah, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 13.01.1988

Ra&#8217;id Salman (10 yrs old), from Jabalia RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 13.01.1988

Imad Hamdi Abu &#8216;Asi (10 days old), from Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 14.01.1988

Baby of Ibrahim Qasri (40 days old), from Am&#8217;ari RC, Ramallah, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 16.01.1988

Abdel Fattah Rashid Oweidah (60 days old), from Qalqilia, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 17.01.1988

Haitham Basim Shqeir (7 months old), from Qalqilia, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 17.01.1988

This is just a partial list. I will pick up others in separate post.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

More children Israel killed with tear gas or other gases 

One point I need to make, different kinds of gases have been used to attack children with, the article itself goes into the different gases. Napalm was used on Palestinians in 1967

Khitam Sabri &#8216;Arram (10 yrs old), from Rafah, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 04.03.1988

Yousif Yahya Shahin Hassouneh (3 months old), from Deir Al-Balah RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 07.03.1988

Shirin Mohammad Mousa &#8217;layyan (4 months old), from Deir Al-Balah RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 07.03.1988

Mohammad Samih Ash-Sheikh (11 yrs old), from Beit Fajjar, Bethlehem, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 07.03.1988

Basim Khalil Al-Krunz (7 days old), from Al-Fawwar RC, Hebron, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 08.03.1988

Sana&#8217; Samir &#8216;Ibeid (40 days old), from Khan Younis RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 09.03.1988

Yasir Ahmad Ad-Da&#8217;our (10 yrs old), from Jabalia, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 10.03.1988

Yahya Khalil Al-Mughrabi (2 months old), from Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 12.03.1988

Mohammad Hasan Is-Skafi, (5 yrs old), from Gaza, suffocated and burned to death by gas fired by the IOF on 12.03.1988

Ula Omar Abu Sharifa (5 months old), from Deir Al-Balah RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 19.03.1988

Gassing Palestinians: The Use of Lethal Gas in occupied Palestine | My Palestine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

I am going to have to take a break and go throw up.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Tsk-tsk.  The sherriwhore calls someone else a 'scum bag' in between prattling about 'following Jesus'  and 'not hating anyone'.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Don't you mean 'pasties', H_G?


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am going to have to take a break and go throw up.



So few words bringing so much joy to so many - it's like a holiday miracle!


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Welcome to the club, H_G : ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Gassing Palestinians: The Use of Lethal Gas in occupied Palestine | My Palestine

More children Israel killed with gas

Jamil Hussein &#8216;Alqam (7 days old), from Shu&#8217;fat RC, Jerusalem, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 18.04.1988

Salim Mohammad &#8216;Amir (2 months old), from Khan Younis, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 07.05.1988. 

Dina Mounir As-Sawafiri (3 yrs old), from Az-Zaytoun, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 27.05.1988

Mohammad Anwar Abu Kharma (2 days old), from Nablus, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 09.06.1988

Maysa&#8217; Mohammad Jamal Al-Hawwareen (40 days old), from Dheisheh RC, Bethlehem, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 13.06.1988

Baby of Mazin Shihadeh Abu Jahsh, from Jenin RC, Jenin, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 16.06.1988

Tha&#8217;er &#8216;Adnan Abdel Majid Badir (2 months old), from Jabalia RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 24.07.1988

Nidal Yousif &#8216;Amer (7 months old), from Khan Younsi, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 01.08.1988

Ala&#8217; Ibrahim Abu Foul (13 yrs old), from Ash-Shati&#8217; RC, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 24.08.1988

Mohammad Sharif Mahmoud Al-&#8216;Azza (2 yrs old), from Ramallah, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 07.09.1988

Nisreen Jihad An-Nawajha (3 yrs old), from Khan Younis, Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 27.10.1988


----------



## Sally (Dec 9, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Pretty soon her Ignore List will be a mile long.  To tell you the truth, I have never heard women use the word scumbag unless they were very low class, and it appears to be one of Mrs. Sherri's favoriate words.  I hope she doesn't talk that way in front of the church ladies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

UNISPAL documents confirm Palestinian deaths from gas inhalation.

"The uprising has been marked by a heavy toll of casualties among thePalestinian population. Hundreds of civilians have been killed by security forces, settlers, or under various other circumstances. The death toll has included casualties caused by shooting, beating, gas inhalation or electrocution. While several thousands of civilians have been physically injured, the entire Palestinian population has suffered as a result of the implementation by the Israeli authorities of the policy of "force, power and blows".*"

http://unispal.un.org/UNISPAL.NSF/0/9216F6A5267BA65C052566190057021EA/43/69424 October 1988


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

More children Israel killed with gas

Mousa Mohammad Mousa Jhem (4 months old), from Tulkarim RC, Tulkarim, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 27.10.1988

Dirin Atif As-Skafi (10 month old), from Hebron, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 18.07.1989

Islam Sufian Abu Dhalfa (25 days old), from Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 15.01.1989

Shirin Omar Ash-Sheikh (3 months old) from Gaza, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 25.03.1989

Hind Nidal Abu Qweider (24 days old), from Hebron, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 04.11.2000

Maram Imad Hassounneh (3 yrs old), from Ramallah, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 23.11.2000

Ahid Rasmi Ali Hamad (5 yrs old), from Hebron, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 11.04.2002

Mohammad Ahmad Mubarak (12 yrs old), from Nablus, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 29.06.2002

Gharam Ibrahim Manna&#8217; (1 yrs old), from Ath-Thahriyeh, Hebron, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 26.09.2002

Mohammad Ahmad Abu Sarah (14 months old), from Il-&#8216;Isawiyyeh, Jerusalem, suffocated by gas fired by the IOF on 24.09.2010

Gassing Palestinians: The Use of Lethal Gas in occupied Palestine | My Palestine


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 9, 2013)

1988  ????

I get the impression I can go to bed, sleep in late - and when I get back on the computer tomorrow morning, the l'il sherriliar will be just working around to accusing 'the Israelis' of killing Jesus..........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

There are some names on the list of Palestinians killed with gas whose ages are not identified, so this list may be incomplete.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

It is like drinking water for a Zionist to hear about Zionists in Palestine killing Palestinian children.

It is just the daily way of life there for Jewish Israelis. 

That is the morality the society teaches Zionists to have.


----------



## Sally (Dec 9, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> 1988  ????
> 
> I get the impression I can go to bed, sleep in late - and when I get back on the computer tomorrow morning, the l'il sherriliar will be just working around to accusing 'the Israelis' of killing Jesus..........



One thing we know for sure.  She is not concerned with any of the children murdered by her friends which must number by now in the thousands and thousands.  I think in Syria alone it is around 7,000 plus children.   Moreover, if we factor in the children murdered in car and suicide bombings in places like Iraq, the numbers would go higher and higher.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Why is Sally OK with Israel gassing Palestinian children?

What makes Sally hate Palestinian children so intensely?


----------



## Sally (Dec 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why is Sally OK with Israel gassing Palestinian children?
> 
> What makes Sally hate Palestinian children so intensely?



No one wants to see any children killed because children are the future.  However, it seems that you are OK with  your friends killing (and even torturing) children because you are so busy obsessing over Israel that you overlook what they do.  Could it be that you actually hate the children that your friends kill and are only concerned with the Palestinian children?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am going to have to take a break and go throw up.



Wonderful.  You won't be missed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Why do Zionists defend the gassing of Palestinian children?

Do they really believe any child deserves that?

UN documents confirm Israel's decades long practice of gassing Palestinians, to include Palestinian children.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why do Zionists defend the gassing of Palestinian children?
> 
> Do they really believe any child deserves that?
> 
> UN documents confirm Israel's decades long practice of gassing Palestinians, to include Palestinian children.



Why does Sherri get such perverse pleasure in the deaths of "Palestinian" Arabs?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Zionists defend the gassing of Palestinian children?
> ...



Because it makes the Jews look bad?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I think that's exactly right. She mirrors the attitudes of the Arab world which has every intention of using the falsely labelled "Palestinian" Arabs as convenient fodder for promotion of Jew hatreds.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

The thread is addressing Israel's decades long well established and documented practice of gassing Palestinian children.

I oppose these practices vehemently. 

Why do Zionists support and defend these practices?

Noone forces any person to support these heinous human rights abuses. 

And if any Zionist poster opposes these practices, let us hear your  voice now in opposition to these Israeli practices.

Otherwise, your silence shall loudly speak out for itself and all  of us hear such silence as support for these Israeli practices.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread is addressing Israel's decades long well established and documented practice of gassing Palestinian children.
> 
> I oppose these practices vehemently.
> 
> ...



There are choices to be made. "Palestinian" Arab terrorists choose to create the conditions under which their provocations require a response.  There will be responses to Islamic terrorism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

OK, we have one Zionist defending Israel's child slaughters!

Any other Zionists wish to respond?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey sperm smuggler, I can see you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Gassing Palestinians: The Use of Lethal Gas in occupied Palestine | My Palestine
> 
> More children Israel killed with gas
> 
> ...



And more smiles and snickers from you I'm sure, you hag.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> OK, we have one Zionist defending Israel's child slaughters!
> 
> Any other Zionists wish to respond?



Oh, looky!  The mighty sherriKKKins is going to 'slay' all the Zionists here, using its very own jawbone for the weapon.........


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

Sherri is a card carrying hood wearing KKK member.


----------



## Peterf (Dec 10, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?



Hamas fires its genocide rockets from populated area HOPING that suppresive IDF fire will cause civilian casualties.     They know that useful idiots, like those we have amongst us, will come rushing to their support


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 10, 2013)

"I think that's exactly right. She mirrors the attitudes of the Arab world which has every intention of using the falsely labelled "Palestinian" Arabs as convenient fodder for promotion of Jew hatreds. "

I think I'd go with SOME IN the Arab world:  no group so large and diverse can all think alike, especially while to think such things about other 'believers' is actually against their own faith as explained to others.....

I do agree that the pious l'il pustule is doing all she can IMAGINE to excuse her own Jew-hatred, in fact she strives to make it 'noble' with all this pretense of concern for supposed 'targets' of Israel.  

The sad thing is, constructing an 'idol' to attack and hate, is basically no different from giving 'worship' to other than HaShem.  Look at it:  if "GOD is love", then who if any is one worshipping by the act of hating?  

It has become one touchstone of the sherrithing's belief system, perhaps the only one, to hate Jews.  She has spent endless hours here in pursuing that goal.

How is any Jew to try to be her friend knowing she addresses Jews as 'Christ-rejecter' and calls us 'spawn of Satan', saying we and our children deserve to be murdered ????


----------



## Peterf (Dec 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Do you think Ms Mannerlyn is a woman?  It seems rather unlikely.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Peterf said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of a society uses children as shields in order to achieve temporary propaganda advantage?
> ...



Amnesty reports Israel uses Palestinian children as human shields and Hamas did  not.

Truth investigated and exposed.

See Amnesty Report Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death and Destruction

And who killed over 1400 in Cast Lead? ISRAEL


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 10, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



The pious l'il pustule views itself as a 'good Christian woman'.  There's been some verbiage from the sherriKKKins about her 'spawn', as she refers to children (at least to Jewish Israeli children).  

Unlike any of us, the pious pustule doesn't use a 'fake name' here!  She's very proud of that, obviously - since she mentioned that so recently in one of her insults to those who don't share her views : ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

"Allegations that Israeli forces have used chemical and biological weapons date back to the War of 1948. In March 2003, the highly-respected BBC television network presentedIsrael&#8217;s Secret Weapon, an investigation of Israel's development of nuclear, chemical and biological weapons. The BBC reported: &#8220;The Israeli army has used new unidentified weapons. In February 2001 a new gas was used in Gaza. A hundred and eighty patients were admitted to hospitals with severe convulsions&#8230;.Israel is outside chemical and biological weapons treaties and still refuses to say what the new gas was.&#8221; 

Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Allegations that Israeli forces have used chemical and biological weapons date back to the War of 1948. In March 2003, the highly-respected BBC television network presentedIsraels Secret Weapon, an investigation of Israel's development of nuclear, chemical and biological weapons. The BBC reported: The Israeli army has used new unidentified weapons. In February 2001 a new gas was used in Gaza. A hundred and eighty patients were admitted to hospitals with severe convulsions.Israel is outside chemical and biological weapons treaties and still refuses to say what the new gas was.
> 
> Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons



You are sick in the head to put a 'wink' smilie by this thread.  Some Christian you are.   You are evil personified.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

What kind of sick person puts a smiley next to a thread about dead children?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

OVERVIEW:Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons

1974 to 1988 addressed in this post

1974: US General tells the Senate Armed Forces Committee Israel&#8217;s chemical weapons program is operational

July 1, 1982: Soviet TASS carries reports from Beirut  Israel is using chemical weapons, to include BZ nerve gas.

July 5, 1982: Soviet Union accuses the US of providing Israel &#8216;barbarous&#8217; weapons, including chemical weapons. Israel uses these weapons in invasion of Lebanon

December 4, 1988: PFLP accuses IDF of using a new chemical weapon against Palestinians that causes various wounds and &#8220;organic complications&#8221;, cites doctors treating victims in Tobay and Tamoun.

March &#8211; April, 1988: The former mayor of Nablus reports: &#8220;Fleets of helicopters fly over Nablus at night dropping a dense, green toxic gas over the city..&#8221; Doctors at Ittihad Hospital report several deaths and they report severe lung injuries from the unidentified asphyxiating chemical, identified as &#8220;totally distinct from tear gas..&#8221; UNRWA doctors report symptoms not normally connected with tear gas. UNRWA seeks information on contents of the gas...to provide antidote...especially for the most vulnerable groups&#8230;pregnant women, the very young and elderly..&#8221; 

Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> OVERVIEW:Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons
> 
> 1974 to 1988 addressed in this post
> 
> ...




No explanation why you trivialized the opening post then with a wink smilie?

.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Use of Chemical Weapons 1989 to 1992

January - February, 1989: Israeli officials, to  include Binyamin Netanyahu partially admit possession of a chemical weapons program.

February 6, 1989: The League of Arab States' Committee of Seven condemns use of chemical weapons against Palestinians.

1990: US Defense Intelligence Agency states Israel maintains chemical testing facility, and that it is  possibly in the Negev desert.

July, 1990: Israeli Minister of Science: "If Iraq uses chemical weapons Israel will retaliate "with the same merchandise."

October 4, 1992: An El Al 747 cargo plane en route from New York to Israel crashes into Amsterdam apartment building, carrying three of the four chemicals needed to make sarin nerve gas and hundreds of Dutch citizens suffer lingering health problems following exposure.  

Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Traces of poison

Israel, not Iraq, holds that distinction of being the first country in the region to use weapons of mass destruction with genocidal intent.*

"Salman Abu-Sitta**digs into a dark historyAt a time when TV screens are filled with images of perceived weapons of mass destruction (WMD) in Iraq among people who are on the verge of starvation, the West turns a blind eye to the first biological terrorist in the Middle East, Israel, where the largest depot of WMD between London and Peking is located...."

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Traces of poison


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > OVERVIEW:Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons
> ...



Still nothing!


Are we to believe that dead, falsely labeled  "Palestinian" Arabs are nothing more than useful material for Sherri to exploit as propaganda? 


Sherri chooses hate.


Israelis choose compassion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

February 12, 2001*- Khan Younis, Gaza Strip:*Israel begins a six-week campaign of &#8220;novel gas&#8221; attacks in the Gaza Strip and the West Bank. 

Troops lob gas canisters into streets, courtyards, and houses of Khan Younis city and Gharbi refugee camp.

18 yr old Mohammed Sultan's statement six weeks after being attacked with unknown gas: &#8220;It eats me like ants and I try to scratch it out &#8211; and they gave me all those injections for nothing &#8211; I scratch and scratch and the pain never goes away. It crawls in my body like ants&#8230;but the worst thing was the headache. I come and go &#8211; if I sit in the sun for a while I start to get a headache and I feel pressure building up...I feel weak and tired and my bones*...."

Israel's Use of Chemical Weapons


----------



## Lipush (Dec 10, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What kind of sick person puts a smiley next to a thread about dead children?



That's a redundant statement.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

Sherri can't respond right now her mouth is full of sperm.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 10, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What kind of sick person puts a smiley next to a thread about dead children?



Smiley jockeys?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I do not even know how to put a smiley on posts like that.

Some site issue.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I do not even know how to put a smiley on posts like that.
> 
> Some site issue.



Sure it is.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 10, 2013)

LOL, that's what you're going to come up with?

LMAO


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I do not even know how to put a smiley on posts like that.
> 
> Some site issue.



I think you should feel thoroughly ashamed to feel happy about this baby's death by putting a smilie on your opening post.  You have shown everyone just what your agenda is.  You delight in Muslim children's deaths.  Disgusting.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 10, 2013)

Outrage over smileys?  I think I smell a thread diversion...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Outrage over smileys?  I think I smell a thread diversion...



I smell the absolute reason for Sherri's being here.  To be happy about Muslim children's deaths.  That is obvious to all.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Outrage over smileys?  I think I smell a thread diversion...
> ...



Thanks for not diverting the thread...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I do not even know how to put a smiley on posts like that.
> 
> Some site issue.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 10, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I do not even know how to put a smiley on posts like that.
> ...



That looks like an Iranian transvestite.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Damn!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

You know what, however the smile got there, in the OP, what is there to be ashamed of in a smile? Nothing

My thread addresses bringing into the Light crimes Israel carries out against children in Palestine. 

Bringing these crimes against humanity into the Light is something to smile about.

If a smile causes so much hate in others here, that is truly sad, you poor people, I pity you. 

The story of these crimes against the child carried out by Israel in Palestine shall keep being discussed as long as they continue.

And that is something to smile about.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You know what, however the smile got there, in the OP, what is there to be ashamed of in a smile? Nothing
> 
> My thread addresses bringing into the Light crimes Israel carries out against children in Palestine.
> 
> ...



Sherri just tried out for the Olympic swim team - the Backstroke.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

More recent attacks on Palestinian children

Palestinian Child Injured By Settlers In Nablus

Wednesday October 23, 2013 

"Palestinian sources have reported that a number of extremist Israeli settlers attacked, late on Tuesday at night, a Palestinian child after breaking into her family&#8217;s home, in Burin village, south of the northern west Bank City of Nablus.Local sources have reported that extremists of the Bracha illegal settlement invaded the village and attacked a number of homes and residents, injuring a Palestinian child after assaulting her."

In addition, the article reports Israeli soldiers invaded the Dahiya area, in Nablus, close to an Israeli military base, and there the IDF kidnapped one child identified as Ataya Mohammad Tabouq, 13 years of age.

In more news, a number of extremist settlers attacked Palestinian villagers in Teqoa&#8217; and Jannata villages, in the  West Bank east of Bethlehem.

Palestinian Child Injured By Settlers In Nablus - International Middle East Media Center


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 10, 2013)

"The Zionists injected typhoid in the aqueduct at some intermediate point which passes through Zionist settlements."

This is the accusation made in A-Ahram......  it bears an eerie similarity to the 'hormones in the chewing gum' meme, and of course the 'spy shark' and 'spy eagle' incidents.....

Alas, the poor wee sherrithing is so far gone in her Jew-hatred, she is taking the Al Ahram 'article' as "proof" - I am certain it's only a matter of time until she (re)discovers the accusations of 'poisoning wells' and 'drinking the blood of Christian/Muslim children at Passover.   After all, the noble and never-in-error media outlet al-Ahram has published the same - and NOT under 'fiction'.

And then at some point down the road, that short slope to the abyss, the pious l'il pustule will join her so-admired HAMAS in laying the blame for the French Revolution upon.......les Juifs!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Posters should really not spout lies for which they cannot provide sources to back their lies up with.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

http://occupiedpalestine.wordpress....y-israeli-occupation-forces-in-kufur-qaddoum/

VIDEO | 7 Month Old Baby Sana&#8217; Eshtewy Injured by Israeli Occupation Forces In Kufur Qaddoum

This was in June of this year.

Here is another link for this news story.

http://www.imemc.org/article/65635

The infant, her name is Sana&#8217; Eshtewy, age 7 months, received treatment by medics of the Palestinian Red Crescent after the army fired dozens of gas bombs at homes in her village.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSOCDZ7B-Rc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is a third and fourth  link reporting the Israeli gassing of this 7 month old baby in June 2013, June 6 or June 7, 2013.


http://www.councilforthenationalint...lestinian-infant-injured-by-israeli-gas-bombs

https://m.facebook.com/free.palestina/posts/10151809666108054


----------



## Peterf (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Amnesty is an anti-Israel org.   It is as reliable in its hatred of all thing Israeli as you are Ms Mannerlyn.   Amnesty 'reports' are no more reliable than Hamas press releases.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Traces of poison
> 
> Israel, not Iraq, holds that distinction of being the first country in the region to use weapons of mass destruction with genocidal intent.*
> 
> ...



Poor l'il sherriliar didn't even comprehend that I simply quoted the lying filth from this article she herself linked to in the post above.........  She's as vile as she is clueless!

Here is the proof that the silly bint didn't even read through the link she used above:

"POISONING ACRE WATER SUPPLY: In the wake of Haifa's occupation on 23 April 1948 by the Zionists, under the nose of the British Mandate forces commended by General Stockwell, a man still historically discredited for this failure, thousands converged on Acre, a nearby city, which was still Arab under the "protection" of the British forces. 

Acre was to be the next Zionist target. The Zionists besieged the city from the land side, and started showering the population with a hail of mortar bombs day and night. Famous for its historical walls, Acre could stand the siege for a long time. The city water supply comes from a nearby village, Kabri, about 10kms to the north, through an aqueduct. *The Zionists injected typhoid in the aqueduct at some intermediate point which passes through Zionist settlements.* (see map) 

The story can now be told, thanks to the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) files which have now become available, 50 years after the event. A series of reports, under the reference G59/1/GC, G3/82, sent by ICRC delegate de Meuron from 6 May to about 19 May 1948 describe the conditions of the city population, struck by a sudden typhoid epidemic, and the efforts to combat it. "

NB: Reading the entire "article", there is NOTHING approaching evidence that the typhoid outbreak was due to any action by 'Zionists' - the fact that there was an outbreak says NOTHING about its cause.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, goody - so if some other HAMAS whore posts the same lying shit on 100 different facebook webstains, then the sherriliar figures that's '100 sources'......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Amnesty International is the most respected international human rights organization in our world. They do work all over the world, investigating human rights abuses and writing about them, always done first and foremost as an incentive to stop the human rights abuses.

No idea why any person would oppose the work they are doing, unless they simply do not care about human rights of all people being respected.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

"The story can now be told, thanks to the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) files which have now become available, 50 years after the event. A series of reports, under the reference G59/1/GC, G3/82, sent by ICRC delegate de Meuron from 6 May to about 19 May 1948 describe the conditions of the city population, struck by a sudden typhoid epidemic, and the efforts to combat it."

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Traces of poison

This article says International Red Cross records confirm what they are reporting. 


Typhoid in an Arab village in an epidemic started deliberately in that village by Israel, in 1948.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The story can now be told, thanks to the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) files which have now become available, 50 years after the event. A series of reports, under the reference G59/1/GC, G3/82, sent by ICRC delegate de Meuron from 6 May to about 19 May 1948 *describe the conditions of the city population, struck by a sudden typhoid epidemic, and the efforts to combat it."*
> 
> Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Traces of poison
> 
> ...



NO.  The article makes the claim - but no evidence as to the CAUSE of the epidemic is given.


Acre, Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"In the 1947 UN Partition Plan, Acre was designated part of a future Arab state. Before the 1948 Arab-Israeli War broke out, Acre's Arabs attacked neighbouring Jewish settlements and Jewish transportation. On 18 March 1948, Arabs from Acre killed Jewish employees of the electricity company who were repairing the damaged lines near the city.[citation needed]

During the 1948 War, Acre was besieged by Israeli forces. A typhoid fever outbreak occurred in Acre at this time.[citation needed] Egypt *claimed that the Haganah used typhus as a biological weapon against the inhabitants, although no evidence was forwarded in favour of the claim.[citation needed] Brigadier Beveridge, chief of the British medical services, proclaimed at the time that "Nothing like that ever happened in Palestine". According to Ilan Pappé, an investigation by Beveridge, Colonel Bonnet of the British army, and delegates of the Red Cross concluded that the infection was caused by water-borne sources*.[31] Israel denies it has ever used biological weapons"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

The International Red Cross Reports are identified, they would have to be viewed to see what they say. Their identification numbers are identified, I have no idea if they can be viewed on the internet.

Water born sources could include typhus put in the water, that is the claim in the article.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 10, 2013)

Chemical Weapons and Moral Hypocrisy

September 13, 2013	

"Israel too has a long history of research into, and use of both chemical and biological weapons. This goes all the way back to the State&#8217;s founding in 1948.  In the tense lead-up to the War, Israeli forces*introduced typhus and dysentery*into the water systems of Acre and Gaza, resulting in numerous illnesses and deaths.* Egypt arrested two Israeli agents it found in Gaza and tried and convicted them. After they escaped and were recaptured the two were hung.  Earlier, Palmach officer Arie Aharoni had been asked to undertake the Gaza poisoning operation and he refused to do so as confirmed in Tikva Honig Parnass&#8217;*The False Prophets."




Israel and U.S. use chemical weapons as well as Syria Tikun-Olam Tikun Olam-????? ????

Richard Silverstein always researches his articles well.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Chemical Weapons and Moral Hypocrisy
> 
> September 13, 2013	*"Israel too has a long history of research into, and use of both chemical and biological weapons. This goes all the way back to the States founding in 1948.* In the tense lead-up to the War, Israeli forces*introduced typhus and dysentery*into the water systems of Acre and Gaza, resulting in numerous illnesses and deaths.* Egypt arrested two Israeli agents it found in Gaza and tried and convicted them.* After they escaped and were recaptured the two were hung.* Earlier, Palmach officer Arie Aharoni had been asked to undertake the Gaza poisoning operation and he refused to do so as confirmed in Tikva Honig Parnass*The False Prophets.
> 
> ...



And Israel has actually used these Chemical Weapons and eradicated every Arab from the Middle East.
You see, the dirty little secret is that Israel has an Illusion Machine that makes every civilized nation on the planet THINK the Arab Terrorists still exist.

THAT'S what Israel does to get money from the US.

BUT NOW YOU KNOW THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Chemical Weapons and Moral Hypocrisy
> 
> September 13, 2013	*"Israel too has a long history of research into, and use of both chemical and biological weapons. This goes all the way back to the States founding in 1948.* In the tense lead-up to the War, Israeli forces*introduced typhus and dysentery*into the water systems of Acre and Gaza, resulting in numerous illnesses and deaths.* Egypt arrested two Israeli agents it found in Gaza and tried and convicted them.* After they escaped and were recaptured the two were hung.* Earlier, Palmach officer Arie Aharoni had been asked to undertake the Gaza poisoning operation and he refused to do so as confirmed in Tikva Honig Parnass*The False Prophets.
> 
> ...



It's a blog:  it's not a bona fide media outlet.  Nobody is vetting the reports......

And Silverstein doesn't seem to always do his homework:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikun_Olam_(blog)
"The "Bibis Secret War Plan" affair

On August 15, 2012, a Tikun Olam blog entry entitled "Bibis Secret War Plan"[23] centered around a "scoop"a document purporting to outline plans for a secret Israeli attack against Iran. The blog author claimed to have received the "secret" document from an Israel Defense Forces officer to expose the arguments and plans advanced by the Bibi-Barak two-headed warrior.

The blog post was picked up by several mainstream media outlets, including the BBC.

However, the supposed secret Israeli Government document was strikingly similar to an article that had been published several days earlier on the website Fresh.[24] It was written by veteran Fresh contributor Sirpad, who clearly stated that it was based on foreign and non-classified sources and on the authors own imagination.[25][26]"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 11, 2013)

It is Wikipidea that is the Zionist Hasbara rag that has so little credibility US schools ban kids using it as a source.

American Jew Richard Silverstein discusses Israels clear and widely documented possession and use of chemical weapons and he sets forth his sources.

iF Zionists cannot bring themselves to accept the use of Israel of chemical weapons, it sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Page 167 of a book written by an Israeli who writes of the poisoning of the water supply in the Negev  with typhus in 1948

We all can read for ourselves what a Zionist  soldier personally witnessed.


Here is the page of his book he writes of this.


False Prophets of Peace: Liberal Zionism and the Struggle for Palestine - Tikva Honig-Parnass - Google Books


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Arie Aharoni , a Labor Zionist, published a book in 2000 in which he writes about how Zionist forces resorted to terror tactics in fighting in 1948 that included the use of biological and chemical weapons. 

He was a soldier in the Negev Battalion and witnessed first hand the attempt to poison Egypts drinking supply with Typhus microbes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Arie Aharoni , a Labor Zionist, published a book in 2000 in which he writes about how Zionist forces resorted to terror tactics in fighting in 1948 that included the use of biological and chemical weapons.
> 
> He was a soldier in the Negev Battalion and witnessed first hand the attempt to poison Egypts drinking supply with Typhus microbes.



Arie Aharoni is a member of the Hashomer Hatzair Kibbutz Beit Alfa, and a literary researcher.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Salman Abu Sitta - Traces of Poison: Israel's Dark History Revealed

The story can now be told, thanks to the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) files which have now become available, 50 years after the event. A series of reports, under the reference*G59/1/GC, G3/82, sent by ICRC delegate de Meuron*from 6 May to about 19 May 1948 describe the conditions of the city population, struck by a sudden typhoid epidemic, and the efforts to combat it.... The writer has obtained a copy of an e-mail in which an Israeli peace activist asked*Uri Milstein*about Acre poisoning story. Milstein, the military historian, is described in the e-mail as "very knowledgeable, intelligent, courageous, original, honest" -- although his views belong to the Israeli far-right (!). Milstein replied:"I am sorry to say it, but the story is true and the name of the operation was 'Shlach Lachmecha' -- that is 'donate your bread', which is a part of Hebrew saying: donate your bread because sooner or later you will get it back, meaning you have to be generous and one day, you will profit from it yourself. Is this not a cute name for an operation to use biological weapons?"

European Tribune - Community, Politics & Progress.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

Why would someone put a smiley face next to a thread like this?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Why would someone put a smiley face next to a thread like this?



Didn't you see her post?

It's "something with this forum" that upload it "by mistake"


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

Lipush said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why would someone put a smiley face next to a thread like this?
> ...



She did it on purpose, and she should be punished.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah, well...


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The International Red Cross Reports are identified, they would have to be viewed to see what they say. Their identification numbers are identified, I have no idea if they can be viewed on the internet.
> 
> Water born sources could include typhus put in the water, that is the claim in the article.



*NO, they couldn't: absolutely impossible* 

Typhus is caused by another organism entirely, and is spread by lice.  Typhoid comes from contaminated water, most often from human waste - which is often used as a fertilizer in poor nations and runs into water sources from the fields.  Areas which do not have sewerage or proper septic systems put populations at risk for typhoid.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



And then of course she LIED about it, with much snarling, spitting, and foul language.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

As of Now, I have read the account of the Zionist soldier who witnessed Zionist attempts to place Typhus in the water supply in 1948.

I choose to believe these accounts.

He wrote a book about it.

It is documented.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

A smile is even a thing for  Zionists to hate.

Well, they need to get over themselves.

No matter how many children they kill in Palestine, the Palestinians live and keep on smiling, despite the Zionist hate they live amongst.

WHAT beautififul  and inspiring people the indigenous Palestinian people are.

Still no more news on the injured baby, I still see that as good news.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 12, 2013)

In a thread on Jewish children being attacked Sherri makes excuses for the attackers, she doesn't actually care about children unless they are the right group.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A smile is even a thing for  Zionists to hate.
> 
> Well, they need to get over themselves.
> 
> ...



You're so generous, heaping such praise on the smiling "Palestinian" Arabs. 

Of course, they're doing so much more than smiling. They're announcing plans to kidnap, kill and bomb Israelis. 

Lovely, lovely folks those "Palestinian" arab islamic terrorists.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 12, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> In a thread on Jewish children being attacked Sherri makes excuses for the attackers, she doesn't actually care about children unless they are the right group.



And that, my friend, is the definition of :* SPOT ON!*


----------



## Lipush (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A smile is even a thing for  Zionists to hate.



When it titles a thread of a child being hurt, yeah, we hate it.

You're truly are a loon-boon, eh?!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> In a thread on Jewish children being attacked Sherri makes excuses for the attackers, she doesn't actually care about children unless they are the right group.



None of that is true.

I said nothing about attackers of any Jewish children. 

A lot can be said about the unfit parents living with their kids on lands stolen from others in violation of international law.

It is a choice,  every single  day an illegal settler places the lives of their children in danger by living with them as squatters illegally on lands of others.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Sherri Munnerhag is such a class act, she reminds me of Mother Teresa.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > In a thread on Jewish children being attacked Sherri makes excuses for the attackers, she doesn't actually care about children unless they are the right group.
> ...



Whats your excuse? your living on stolen Native American land you fucking shitbag.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A smile is even a thing for  Zionists to hate.
> 
> Well, they need to get over themselves.
> 
> ...



So now you did post the smile, you lying sack of shit? you need to touch bases with Mahmoud and get your stories straight.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > In a thread on Jewish children being attacked Sherri makes excuses for the attackers, she doesn't actually care about children unless they are the right group.
> ...



I actually agree, Sherri. Arab squatters, also falsely labeled as "Palestinians", choose to place their children in danger by encouraging reckless behavior and adhering to a fascist politico-religious ideology that knows nothing of allowance or accommodation.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > A smile is even a thing for  Zionists to hate.
> ...



When telling a lie, one should at least stay consistent with it.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2013)

Lipush said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Sherri has adopted the practice of _taqiyya_, lying for the sake of religion.

I wonder where she got that from?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The Iranian.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

The topic thread is an Israeli attack on a child, not a smile.

NO idea why Zionists hate Palestinian children so much they keep seeking to kill them or why they hate smiles. 

Both say so very much about Zionism in Palestine!

Zionism and Nazism are unfortunately two very evil ideologies the world has been forced to confront  and deal with.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The topic thread is an Israeli attack on a child, not a smile.
> 
> NO idea why Zionists hate Palestinian children so much they keep seeking to kill them or why they hate smiles.
> 
> ...



It's just really creepy to add a smile emoticon to a thread that you intended to use for propaganda purposes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The topic thread is an Israeli attack on a child, not a smile.
> 
> NO idea why Zionists hate Palestinian children so much they keep seeking to kill them or why they hate smiles.
> 
> ...



You are the one who added a smiley next to this thread, implying you think these kids dying is funny you fucking ass hat.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 12, 2013)

That any child anywhere is killed by war in which the child played no part is a travesty.

That any unborn child is killed by an abortionist is applauded.

Something seems odd in all this.  We need a Congressional Investigation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

No one applauding abortionists here.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

You smile at dead children you whore.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> You smile at dead children you whore.




Similar to when Hamas are happy when Gazan children die, Sherri is delighted when a Muslim child dies because it makes the Jews look bad.  How warped a thinking is that?  

For anyone who is new to the thread Sherri started the thread on the index page with a wink smilie, in other words she is happy the child died.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

People who smile at dead children are the scum of the earth.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You smile at dead children you whore.
> ...



Sherri seems to think that dead children make useful material for promoting her agenda of hate.

The smile emoticon was a clue she thought there was a wealth of material to exploit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Exactly, such a hateful person.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 12, 2013)

and how do images like this 

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/1/811193_f915d88f8e.jpg

help to end the killing on either side?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



But extremely transparent for all to see.  This is a thread to bookmark because of that.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anything think it coarse when, in certain Northeastern Cities, immigrants frequently say:

"Quanto mais há para mim"

upon hearing of the death of another welfare recipient?


----------



## Sally (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The topic thread is an Israeli attack on a child, not a smile.
> 
> NO idea why Zionists hate Palestinian children so much they keep seeking to kill them or why they hate smiles.
> 
> ...




Is Mrs. Sherri still spitting out the same thing when she has never told us why her friends are the ones who appear to hate children?  Evidently she thinks that her friends were very loving toward children that they managed to do away  over 7,000 of them in Syria alone.  Maybe when Mrs. Sherri hears about a group of children in Syrian, whether they are Christians or Muslims, who have been killed, instead of just a small smile, she breaks out in a huge grin.  I swear, Mrs. Sherri must have some very, very evil people pounding this repeated nonsense into her brain or else Mrs. Sherri is actually a robot in which the same tape is played over and over and we are being fooled into thinking that this is actually a human being posting.  I think we all realize that no human being would actually spend days and nights running around the Internet.  Only a robot would do that because a sane human being certainly has other things to do in his or her life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Is Silly Sally, aka Hossfly, who cannot decide if it is a man or woman, still refusing to discuss the thread topic?

Yes, IT is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> and how do images like this
> 
> http://farm1.staticflickr.com/1/811193_f915d88f8e.jpg
> 
> help to end the killing on either side?



You tell me, they are Zionist made photos.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 12, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?



Bet your butt.
And more shameful hiding behind children; I guess the younger the better.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Watch "Heartbreakin story from Gaza 'Israeli soldiers shoot children while eating chocolate and chips'" on YouTube


----------



## proudveteran06 (Dec 12, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?





   You're right.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?
> ...



What is sad is the Zionists dressing up their very own babies and taking photos of them like that, noone lower than a Zionist, except perhaps those Nazis they emulate!

I thank God I was not born to Zionazi parents, that would be a fate worse then death.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 12, 2013)

actually such photo are done by parent of the infants especially for parades and event like Ashura.
School kids in kindergarten and lower elementary school often have school plays and are taught songs about martyrdom.  Even palestinian sesame street promote the idea of children suicide bombers.
I remember Arafat teaching very young kids how to kill.  Trading cards of martyrs and posters on the wall of almost every building all support the idea.  Songs, poems, tv, radio are all use to brainwash and glorify suicide bombings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch heartbreakin story from Gaza 'Israeli soldiers shoot children while eating chocolate and chips'" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfT4QrqOnYM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



The little girl who was in that hospital bed in Egypt, I first read about her years ago. They reported she suffered spinal injuries from the cold blooded shooting from that IDF soldiers attack from a tank.

Her name is Samar Abed Rabbo, age 4 when she was attacked. 

What happened? 

Amnesty interviewed the child's father. It was during Cast Lead in the evening of January 3, 2009. Israeli forces invaded Gaza in ground operations and tanks took position in the area where Khaled Abed Rabbo (a member of the Palestinian Authority security force in charge of liason with the Israeli army) and his family lived. 

Khaled lived in a five story house with his wife and five kids and his parents and his seven brothers and their wives and children, and his unmarried sisters. Some other relatives were there then, too, taking shelter on the ground floor of the house.

On January 7, shelling around the house increased and the soldiers called for all the people inside of the houses to come out of their homes. His wife and three daughters and he and his mother went out. His 54 year old mother was holding a white cloth tied to a broom handle and they were all holding white cloths. Two of his brothers were behind them. There was a tank 10 meters from the front of the house, in their garden that had been destroyed.  Two more tanks were near. They stood there right outside their door waiting to be told what to do. Two soldiers stood outside the tank eating chocolate and chips and ignored them. They stood still for several minutes, then a soldier emerged from the middle of the tank and he took aim at them and shot many bullets. 

Khaled '"  2 year old daughter Amal was hit with 9 bullets in the chest area. She was holdinga treddy bear in her arms ripped from the bullets.

Khaled 's 7 year old daughter Sound got some 11 or 12 bullets also in the chest area.

Khaled 's 4 yr old daughter Samar got several bullets in the chest and tummy.

Khaled ' s mother  was shot in the arm and buttock.

They ran back into the house and laid on the floor for 2 hours. They managed to leave the house carrying their daughters and his mother. A man with a horse and cart stopped to help them , but soldiers shot and killed him and his horse. Two of his daughters were dead by then and they took Samar to Kamas Adwan hospital, where she was later moved to Shifa, them Cairo, then Belgium.

Samar, age 4, his only surviving daughter, was left completely paralyzed.

AMNESTY reports Khaled's mother recounted the same incident and doctors of Israels Physicians For Human Rights examined her and certified her injuries were consistent with being shot in the left arm and buttock.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> actually such photo are done by parent of the infants especially for parades and event like Ashura.
> School kids in kindergarten and lower elementary school often have school plays and are taught songs about martyrdom.  Even palestinian sesame street promote the idea of children suicide bombers.
> I remember Arafat teaching very young kids how to kill.  Trading cards of martyrs and posters on the wall of almost every building all support the idea.  Songs, poems, tv, radio are all use to brainwash and glorify suicide bombings.



Where is your evidence to prove any of what you said is true?

Why would I believe a word uttered from the mouth of a Zionist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Amnesty discusses the attacks on Samar Abed Rabbo and her family in a section of their report entitled 1.2 Close Range Shootings, Pages 24-27

WHAT they say is most of these cases involve individuals shot as they were fleeing their homes in search of shelter. 

They state the evidence indicates that in none of these cases were people shot in situations where the person's could have been perceived as a threat to the soldiers who shot them. 

Conclusion: Wilfull killings of unarmed civilians are war crimes.


----------



## Sally (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > actually such photo are done by parent of the infants especially for parades and event like Ashura.
> ...




The robot's tape just spitted out one of its regular sayings:

'Why would I believe a word uttered from the mouth of a Zionist?'

Someone should really record a new tape to stick in the robot.


----------



## Sally (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Amnesty discusses the attacks on Samar Abed Rabbo and her family in a section of their report entitled 1.2 Close Range Shootings, Pages 24-27
> 
> WHAT they say is most of these cases involve individuals shot as they were fleeing their homes in search of shelter.
> 
> ...



Mrs. Sherri never mentions her friend Assad being a war criminal since many of his soldiers have shot unarmed civilians.  Maybe when Assad gives the orders to do this, everything is honky dory with Mrs. Sherri.  Where is this Amnesty Group in Syria where they need to get a first hand look at what is happening to innocent people.  Over 115,000 people killed so far so maybe Mrs. Sherri can give us a few reports from the Amnesty group.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Amnesty discusses the attacks on Samar Abed Rabbo and her family in a section of their report entitled 1.2 Close Range Shootings, Pages 24-27
> ...



The issue in this thread  is Israels attacks on children, not the war in Syria. 

Why can't you discuss that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I am a human being who knows what her gender is, certainly not a robot. 

When Zionists are in the middle of defending Israels child murders they have no credibility, they simply do not.


----------



## Sally (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I doubt that a sane human being would run around the Internet days and nights and consider that her life and repeating the same things over and over like a broken record.  Your friends have murdered plenty of children, be they Christians and Muslims, and  you never think it worthwhile to ever bring up these children.  This actually gives you no creditability since we are posting on a Middle East forum and your friends are killing children in the Middle East.  I guess these dead children mean nothing to you, even though they number in the thousands.  If you can't drag in the Israelis, what do you care if 100,000 innocent children were killed?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Being on a discussion board on the Internet is what we are all doing. And we all have our own viewpoints we express here. I have no friends doing any killing, you certainly have a vivid imagination. And what I say about the topic of this thread says nothing about my viewpoint on other human rights abuses happening in our world. 

Anything yet to say about the thread topic?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The thread topic...
If a Jew blinked asymmetrically you would start a scathing thread about it.

Face it, the harder the Arabs try to kill Jews, the more God humiliates the Arabs.
You guys just don't get it.

Spend more time educating your own children...and I don't mean in bomb manufacturing.

And anyway, if the Holocaust (which I am sure you don't believe happened) taught Jews anything, it taught them that honest aggression saves more lives than any type of capitulation.


----------



## Sally (Dec 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I would think that you would know the name of this forum, and yet all you do is bash Israel over and over and dragging up the same stuff you have said over and over and over about "Zionists" that one would think that by neglecting to say anything else about what is going on in the Middle East, even when thousands of children are dead, must mean you are trying to get the attention away from  your friends who are doing all that killing.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The only ones defending child murders are the whores of HAMAS, who claim that Palestinians have the 'right' to murder babies as 'resistance', like the Queen of Zero Cred, the one known as 'sherrithing'.......

If l'il sherriliar says it's sunny, better grab your umbrellas!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> 
> (Ma'an) -- "A 1-month-old child from the northern West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum was seriously hurt after Israeli forces fired tear gas at his family's home on Saturday night."
> 
> ...


 


only injured???


damn they missed!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...





Palestine is in the Middle East.

It is where Jesus lived.



He cared about the children of Palestine, all of them.

It is written about by Herodotus over 2500 years ago.

Why does Silly Sally pretend Palestinian children do not exist?

Many are even Christians.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 13, 2013)

Arab children exist in Israel but Israel is Jewish land.

The Arabs should stop their mayhem, abide by the laws and stop taking pot-shots at Jewish civilians.  When the Arabs stop hating and start to live in peace in the Jewish land of Israel, the area will be a much safer and happier place.  They do though have an inbuilt tendency to hate so I can't see that happening.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



Islamic propaganda isn't going to help you here, Mahmoud. 

The various islamo-fascist hate groups in the territories they currently occupy are doing to competing religions / ethnic groups what Islam has historically done to every competing religions / ethnic group it encounters. 



Hamas Cracks Down on Christians; Pushes Conversion to Islam « Persecution News 

HAMAS CRACKS DOWN ON CHRISTIANS; PUSHES CONVERSION TO ISLAM

ICC Note: Christians living in the Gaza Strip live under the reality of ongoing attacks on both churches and individuals. Living under the control of Hamas which considers Christians as infidels, the situation is more serious than you can imagine, Hazem Shanab said. Hamas controls all churches and mosques implements their ideology in all sectors of life, even to rewriting textbooks to match their worldview.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/3l-5Rv4GyLg]Nine Children Killed - Islamist's Mortars Hit School & Bus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sherry if you really gave a shit about children you would stop attacking Israel. All you want are tools to push your anti Israel bull shit.

Boko Haram Islamist militants kill nine school children in northern Nigeria as punishment for youth gangs working with the army - Africa - World - The Independent


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 13, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nine Children Killed - Islamist's Mortars Hit School & Bus - YouTube



Islamists?

Aren't they the people who are supported by the US?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Nine Children Killed - Islamist's Mortars Hit School & Bus - YouTube
> ...



Ask obama they're his buddy's


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Nine Children Killed - Islamist's Mortars Hit School & Bus - YouTube
> ...



Indeed, you're clueless.

The US doesn't support Boko Haram.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Damascus is not in Palestine. 

In Palestine, it is Zionists killing Palestinian children.

It was just about a week ago a 13 year old Palestinian child was shot in the back by Zionists.

Zionists are the terrorists of Palestine!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sherry if you really gave a shit about children you would stop attacking Israel. All you want are tools to push your anti Israel bull shit.
> 
> Boko Haram Islamist militants kill nine school children in northern Nigeria as punishment for youth gangs working with the army - Africa - World - The Independent



Israels child killing terrorism in Palestine has nothing to do with Nigeria.

NIGERIA is in Africa.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey, Mahmoud, 
Here, as usual, we see the intolerance and hatred 
for competing cultures that typifies islamist fascism. 

The "Palestinian" islamo-fascists have been waging a mini jihad against the Christians. who are now all but driven out of lands occupied by islamist fascists. 

Christian Schools in Gaza Strip Threatened with Closure « Persecution News

CHRISTIAN SCHOOLS IN GAZA STRIP THREATENED WITH CLOSURE

ICC Note:

As a result of a new degree issued by the Hamas government that oversees the Gaza strip five Christian schools are threatened to be unable to offer classes for more than 1000 students when classes are scheduled to start in September. The decree issued by the government places a ban on co-educational classes for all students over the age of 10. The result of this action, which is just another of the many pressures on Christians living in this area, will be that the schools are forced to close as the funds do not exist to recruit enough teachers or space and the impact will ripple through the community having effects on both the Christian and Muslim families who were served by the schools.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry if you really gave a shit about children you would stop attacking Israel. All you want are tools to push your anti Israel bull shit.
> ...



Palestine has been dragged into the hell-hole of islamism, Mahmoud.


Deal with reality. The islamist caliphate is gone and it's not coming back.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry if you really gave a shit about children you would stop attacking Israel. All you want are tools to push your anti Israel bull shit.
> ...



However it has everything to do with Islamist killing children. Don't you care about children? Or is this just another sherri hates Israel thread?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Watch "The Palestine Monitor - Interview with Fida Jiryis (January 19th, 2012)" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Are you calling Israelis Islamists which you define as child killer?

I guess we can do that, they certainly are the child killers of Palestine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I'm calling child killing Islamist child killers


----------



## Lipush (Dec 13, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No Islamists killing children in Palestine, only Zionists into child killing there.

GET your facts straight, bigot..


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Oooh nasty.  I guess that is your testosterone coming out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I get it, most here get it. You use children to push your anti israel hate.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 13, 2013)

I ordered them to KILL the child!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I AM discussing nonstop attacks and targeting and killing of Palestinian children in Palestine that has been nonstop for 65 years.

It is time for these Zionist crimes against the child in Palestine to stop.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



OK children outside of Palestine have no value to you, because you can't use them for your anti Israel hate.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The Zionists are doing a mediocre job.
I may have to go to Israel and finish the task once and for all.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're in denial, Mahmoud.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> I ordered them to KILL the child!



MAY GOD have mercy on your soul for doing such a thing, that is pretty awful ordering others to kill a child.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered them to KILL the child!
> ...



"child" in Arabic = Suicide bomber in training.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered them to KILL the child!
> ...



Dummy, it was a joke, tasteless non the less a joke.
No wonder you believe the anti Israel shit you post here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

​


bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Who are you to seek to read the mind of another and speak for him?

Is he unable to speak for himself?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered them to KILL the child!
> ...



What a shame your "Palestinian" Arab heroes spent decades corrupting their children by teaching them that murder of Israelis by suicide bombing would please your gods.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ​
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I guess you anti Israel hate has stolen your common sense.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



It seems your Arab hate has robbed you of your ability to read and comprehend English.

Addressing Injustice in Palestine is not Israel hate.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ​
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I speak plenty for myself.
Are you so witless and so self-pitying?
I hope you're not the smartest Arab you know.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It is if the injustice is lies.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 13, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It's sad when people really believe all this crap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I don't come here to this forum 24/7 posting anti Islamic hate filled threads. Unlike you with your anti Israel hate filled threads.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Worse still when as a cultural dynamic, Arab /Persian moslems spend enormous amounts of time and energy instilling in their children such hate and loathing for non-moslems and especially Israelis. The Islamic middle east becomes a dumping ground for young adults who know only that they're useless and helpless. 

It's a "welfare generation" syndrome on a scale that blankets entire portions of the globe.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



A drain on our pockets, not to mention a threat to their neighbors.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yep. Places such as Hong Kong, Vietnam, South Korea and much of Europe which in the past 100 years suffered through real adversity but didn't adopt the "victim complex".

They took control of their destinies and made a better life for themselves.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

http://truth-out.org/news/item/5093 

Author Challenges Zionist Narrative: Israeli Jews Are Not the "Eternal Victims" Tuesday, 22 November 2011  By*David Zlutnick 

"Gilbert Achcar is professor of development studies and international relations at the School of Oriental and African Studies of the University of London. His research has included the study of politics and economics in the Middle East and North Africa; US policy in the Middle East; the sociology of Islam and Islamic fundamentalism; and social theory and movements, among other topics. He is the author and editor of numerous books on the aforementioned subjects, which have been translated into well over a dozen languages. Achcar's latest work is "The Arabs and the Holocaust: The Arab-Israeli War of Narratives," published in 2010 by Metropolitan Books.

This is the way Israel presents itself: "We are the eternal victims. Even when we are victimizing others, we are the victims."*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

http://rememberthesechildren.org/remember2012.html

FACTS

Zionists in Palestine are child killers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Remember These Children 2012 Memorial
> 
> FACTS
> 
> Zionists in Palestine are child killers.



Using children as shields is not a case for Israel is killing children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

Zionist Propaganda is only to laugh at.

The human rights groups investigate and make findings.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist Propaganda is only to laugh at.
> 
> The human rights groups investigate and make findings.



You really don't think people are that stupid to believe that lie do you?





Why are the terrorist fighting within areas populated with children if they are not using them as shields?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Zionist Propaganda is only to laugh at.
> ...



She doesn't believe anything Israel says and brushes it off as 'paopaganda'

But every Palestinian fart is holy for her.

No reason to argue with that lady.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist Propaganda is only to laugh at.
> 
> The human rights groups investigate and make findings.



What is laughable are phony zealots whose minds are corrupted by a fascist and totalitarian ideology such as islam.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Zionist Propaganda is only to laugh at.
> ...



MOST people are not Zionists and are not committed to defending their crimes against  children.

Most people understand human rights groups investigate human rights violations and they respect their findings.


----------



## Sally (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I think most decent human beings realize what is going on in other parts of the world where people are being murdered because of their religious beliefs.  i can just imagine how many infants in the Middle East have died because of suicide and car bombings plus all the rebels shooting innocent people in Syria.  However, there are people who close their eyes to this and only want to concentrate on one tiny part of the world.  I certainly hope that Mrs. Sherri is organizating some relief efforts in her town for those displaced Syrian infants so that they have enough blankets to keep warm in the cold weather.  Little bodies can't take the extremes in temperatures.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 14, 2013)

Grand mufti declared that suicide bombers hasten their own path to hell.
Too many failed the lessons about the sanctity of life.
Most of those killed by suicide bombers are other muslims.
I've lost too many friends to this madness.  Friends barely in their teens that go off to fight and others to car and suicide bombers.
Corrupters brainwash their followers that somehow they are acting in the service of god, they are only serving those who are consumed with hate or power.  No gardens, no virgins, no rivers of wine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're blaming Israel because some terrorist use children as shields? That duck don't fly.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The only ones using children as human shields are Zionists.

I accept the investigations and findings of the human rights organizations on this iasue.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Firing weapons in areas populated with children is using them has shields.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




No, it is not.

You obviously are ignorant about international law, that is not the definition of using a child as a human shield.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

U.N. report accuses Israeli forces of using Palestinian children as human shields, abusing children in custody


One of the more explosive allegations in the report is the "continuous use of Palestinian children as human shields and informants," of which the report says 14 cases have been reported in the last 3 years.

"[Israel's] soldiers have used Palestinian children to enter potentially dangerous buildings ahead of them and to stand in front of military vehicles in order to stop the throwing of stones against those vehicles," the committee writes in the report, citing the U.N.'s Special Rapporteur on the Promotion and Protection of Human Rights and Fundemental Freedoms while Countering Terrorism.

According to the report, such activity has largely gone unpunished.

"The soldiers convicted for having forced at gunpoint a nine-year old child to search bags suspected of containing explosives only received a suspended sentence of three months and were demoted."

U.N. report accuses Israeli forces of using Palestinian children as human shields, abusing children in custody - CBS News


Here, we see a discussion of Israel using Palestinian children as human shields in violation of international law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

Zionists want to claim Palestinians use children as shields, where are the UN Reports documenting it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> U.N. report accuses Israeli forces of using Palestinian children as human shields, abusing children in custody
> 
> 
> One of the more explosive allegations in the report is the "continuous use of Palestinian children as human shields and informants," of which the report says 14 cases have been reported in the last 3 years.
> ...



Wasn't it also CBS the one that lied about Bushes military record?
Has the UN ever been wrong?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists want to claim Palestinians use children as shields, where are the UN Reports documenting it?



14 cases was what your link says, versus terrorist continued attacks from civilian populated ares that have children in them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/J08GqXMr3YE]Hamas using children as human shield - YouTube[/ame]
Rutoooooooo
Hamas using Palestinians as human shields: We desire Death as you desire Life - Palestinian videos


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 14, 2013)

>>The only ones using children as human shields are Zionists.<<

Shame you really believe that.  You know so little, except you own hate.

You ignore the fact that fighters are using hospitals and schools, that they intentional fire from civilians residential areas.  They use whole floors of apartment building as headquarters.  They not just hide themselves in mosques but use them as armories.  They commit all manner of humanitarian war crimes, but you see only a few distorted images and blame Israel for what palestiians/muslims do to each other.
I'm not suggesting Israel is angelic, but what arabs do to their own throughout the region is oh so much more horrific.  More than a million dead and you see only a few thousand in the last 60 years that had anything to do with the Israel presence in the region.  You care nothing for the rest or laying blame on other arabs?  What of the rest of the muslim world?  How many hundreds of thousands more have they killed?
God's wrath is nothing compared to human madness


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> >>The only ones using children as human shields are Zionists.<<
> 
> Shame you really believe that.  You know so little, except you own hate.
> 
> ...



All those claims were investigated and rejected by Amnesty.

THE facts are Israel unlawfully targets civilians , in hospitals, in schools, in their homes, in operations such as Cast Lead, and other military operations before and after Cast Lead. 

 These are the findings of Amnesty and other human rights organizations and UN organizations.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > zionists want to claim palestinians use children as shields, where are the un reports documenting it?
> ...



liar!


----------



## Sally (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > sherrimunnerlyn said:
> ...



Over 300 posts on this one child; and God only knows how many young children been killed in the Middle East since this one thread began.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

There have been thousands of children targeted by Israel as the child in the OP was . 

And there is no end in sight for these crimes against the child in Palestine.

AND that is why people of conscience keep speaking out against these crimes.


----------



## Sally (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There have been thousands of children targeted by Israel as the child in the OP was .
> 
> And there is no end in sight for these crimes against the child in Palestine.
> 
> AND that is why people of conscience keep speaking out against these crimes.



Of course you have a legitimate source where "thousands of children have been targeted."
There is no end in sight for the crimes against children in the entire Middle East which are committed by your friends.  Yes, Christian people of consicence are starting to speak out against these crimes against other Christians in the Middle East and elsewhere.  What do you think groups like the Voices of the Martyrs are doing?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > >>The only ones using children as human shields are Zionists.<<
> ...



Rutoooooooo
Hamas using Palestinians as human shields: We desire Death as you desire Life - Palestinian videos
Amnesty lied.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Meanwhile, the anniversary of the shootings at Sandy Hook school has come (today) - and everyone knows what *that* meant to the sherriKKKins.......

She is only able to care about murdered children (or anyone else) when she has an excuse to blame it on 'Zionists' .  That's why her picture is in the dictionary at the word *HYPOCRITE*, and why her credibility is in the negative along with her rep.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There have been thousands of children targeted by Israel as the child in the OP was .
> ...



Absolutely, I have a source to document thousands of children targeted, AMNESTY s Cast Lead Report, hundreds of children targeted and killed and thousands targeted and injured. UN and UNISPAL  documents provide document after document addressing targeting of thousands of children over the past 65 years.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Funny, I've read all those reports and none of them makes such claims as the l'il sherriliar alleges.   

What a shame the whore for HAMAS can't confine her accusations to factual accounts, but insists upon her personal malignant fantasies.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, look at the lying filth-spewer preen herself and strut about proclaiming herself a "person of conscience" - LOL!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There have been thousands of children targeted by Israel as the child in the OP was .
> 
> And there is no end in sight for these crimes against the child in Palestine.
> 
> AND that is why people of conscience keep speaking out against these crimes.



Liar.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

ISRAEL/GAZA: OPERATION "CAST LEAD": 22 DAYS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/info/MDE15/015/2009


Operation Cast Lead, Amnesty International  reports injured approximately 4,300 others, including 1,100 children.   Report 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ISRAEL/GAZA: OPERATION "CAST LEAD": 22 DAYS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION
> 
> Israel/Gaza: Operation "Cast Lead": 22 days of death and destruction | Amnesty International
> 
> ...


Amnesty Int'l is a club for agitators and terrorist supporters. True story.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ISRAEL/GAZA: OPERATION "CAST LEAD": 22 DAYS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION
> ...



Some human beings care about human rights, some like you could care less.

Thank God for organizations like Amnesty International  who are a voice worldwide speaking out for respect for Human Rights for all people everywhere !


----------



## Sally (Dec 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Obviously you don't care about the human rights of those who have died in other Middle East countries.  You go back to an incident that is back in time and so many people are being murdered in the hear and now.  Weren't these people human beings to you?  Thank God for the organizations whose members risk their lives to report on what is happening not only in the Middle East, but in all the Muslim countries.  If everyone had to depend on Mrs Sherri and the groups she champions, no one would know exactly what is going on.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



firing from a populated area, including schools and mosques, is husing civilians as human shields.

You don't need 'international law' to know that.

You need a simply common sense.

Something which you obviously lack.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Let me see how you feel about this.

If I'm shooting missiles 15 miles away at you with a school on my right side and a baby hospital on my left side, with homes all around me, would you say I was using civilians as human shields? And would you return fire?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ISRAEL/GAZA: OPERATION "CAST LEAD": 22 DAYS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION
> 
> Israel/Gaza: Operation "Cast Lead": 22 days of death and destruction | Amnesty International
> 
> ...



Operation Cast Lead was an Israeli defensive operation designed to root out Islamic terrorists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



There was no firing from mosques and schools, but there certainly was plenty of Israeli soldiers unlawfully targeting mosques and schools. That was the finding of Amnesty and other human rights groups about Cast Lead. 

It's all there in that AMNESTY Report 22 Days Of Death and Destruction


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ISRAEL/GAZA: OPERATION "CAST LEAD": 22 DAYS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION
> ...


Islamic terrorists have this thing for using children as shields, and sometimes they also use them as terrorist. I wonder how many of those 1,100  children were armed, but thew weapon disappeared after they were killed?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No , first question. 

Only lawful to return fire if weapon can be used that does not hit either the school or hospital. 

Targeting of hospitals and schools is a war crime.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




liar, it's Israel addicted to using shields in Palestine.  .

ZIONIST DNA to murder innocent nonJews in Palestine.  

Do you enjoy killing non Jewish children as much as they do?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Some human beings certainly do care about human rights. Others don't, Mahmoud.

"Palestinian" arabs who elected an Islamic terrorist organization to represent them certainly dont

But I've got to say, you people on the negative side of the 21st century sure are an embittered lot. Islamist terrorist huggers like you have utterly failed at using your sense, passions, and resources when it means the most. Israel has my sincere respect for the demonstrable ability to maintain and use a decent moral compass when it comes to fighting the good fight. While you prop up and apologize for totalitarian regimes, Islamofascism, and the servile appeasement of evil, Israel has the good sense and the love of freedom and justice to seize the moment when it arrives, put a red dot on evil's head, and blow it clear off its repressive, brutal, and repulsive body.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



They are not terrorists in Palestine.

They are only terrorists to the propagandists in the "west."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sherri What is this?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Hogwash!

Israel can put a missile through the back window of a moving car.

77 or 94 meters away should be plenty safe.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sherri What is this?



Nice picture.

IS that right before the IDF blew away the child?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That's as dull as the rest of your piffle.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



94 meters is 308 feet.
77 meters is 252 feet.
Why is hamas so close to children? Thats right human shields.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri What is this?
> ...



It's just standard practice for islamo-fascists to use children as instruments of death and destruction.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Your point?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri What is this?
> ...



So it's ok to use children as shields?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That is not a military attack. It is a friggin' parade.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Human shields.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



terrorist aren't military and a protest isn't a parade.
Benghazi wasn't a parade either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, it is not a human shield.

Learn the law, Zionist shill!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Palestinian teen describes being used as a human shield by Israeli forces in Abu Dis

http://mondoweiss.net/2013/06/palestinian-describes-israeli.htmlMuhammad 

Rabea appears at around 1:15 in the below video.

Yanking him by the collar and shoving him in the neck, the IDF  proudly parades the handcuffed teen up and down the street, making a public spectacle of him in the Occupied West Bank town of Abu Dis.

"Armed with live ammunition, steal-coated rubber bullets and tear gas, on Friday, April 19, at least 10 Israeli soldiers confronted the crowd of protesters using 17-year-old Muhammad Rabea as a human shield. They forced him to walk at gunpoint with his hands raised in the air as they approached the protesters."

Watch "@Kate_arno abudes" on YouTube


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It's so cute that your islamo-fascist heroes indoctrinate their children in the ways of death and destruction.

What a shame that the child in that photo will be put at risk when your islamo-fascist heroes launch attacks from civilian areas.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Parades are parades.

Terrorist is a Zionist hate word to identify children and innocent civilians Zionists want to murder.

Zionists in Palestine exist first and foremost to murder the non Jewish child, it is the essence of all they are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

All you have to do is look at the lists of children Zionists have murdered and see what a Zionist is.

SEE Remember These Children for the names of 1519 children murdered by Zionists in Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Cut and paste that fascist diatribe from the facebook page of an Iranian Ayatollah, did ya'?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All you have to do is look at the lists of children Zionists have murdered and see what a Zionist is.
> 
> SEE Remember These Children for the names of 1519 children murdered by Zionists in Palestine.



On the contrary, look at the list of children murdered by your islamo-fascist heroes. It's an instructive lesson in the degeneracy of islamist ideology.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

This list of dead children killed by Zionists begins on 9/30

September 30,  2000

Muhammad Jamal Muhammad al-Durrah, 12,*of Bureij refugee camp, Gaza,*killed by IDF gunfire to his abdomen and chest as his father tried to protect him during a demonstration at Netzarim Junction.

Nizar Mahmoud Hasan Aida, 16,*of Deir Ammar refugee camp,*killed by IDF gunfire to his chest during a demonstration at Ayosh Junction.

Khaled Adli Bassem al-Bazyan, 14,*of Nablus,*killed by IDF gunfire to his abdomen during a demonstration on the Nablus-Ramallah road.

Remember These Children 2000 Memorial


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Zionists love shooting the Palestinian child fatally in the abdomen.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Another child targeted and injured by Israel in Occupied Palestine

Israeli forces shoot, injure Palestinian teenager in Gaza

GAZA CITY (Ma'an) -- Israeli forces opened fire on a Palestinian teenager in the northern Gaza Strip on Saturday, injuring him moderately.

A spokesperson of the Gaza Ministry of Health Ashraf al-Qidra told Ma'an that a 16-year-old boy was shot in his left foot by Israeli soldiers east of Beit Lahiya.

Israeli forces shoot, injure Palestinian teenager in Gaza | Maan News Agency


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists love shooting the Palestinian child fatally in the abdomen.



Actually, there's no reason to believe your false claims.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This list of dead children killed by Zionists begins on 9/30
> 
> September 30,  2000
> 
> ...



You should assign responsibility for those deaths where it belongs, Mahmoud: Islamo-fascism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

The responsibility for deaths always lies on the one who kills the child.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

As far as what Zionists in Palestine enjoy doing, obviously it is targeting non Jewish children, the facts speak for themselves.

Those facts,  they certainly tell us a whole lot about Zionism.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This list of dead children killed by Zionists begins on 9/30
> 
> September 30,  2000
> 
> ...



The Al-Durrah murder has long been proven to not be the fault of the Israelis.  Big fail, from the start Abdul.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists love shooting the Palestinian child fatally in the abdomen.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists love shooting the Palestinian child fatally in the abdomen.



And are you just so very happy when they do so Abdul.  You relish the fact that innocent Palestinians die especially when they are children.  You love it so much we can all see it on this forum as you make it so obvious.


----------



## Jos (Dec 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists love shooting the Palestinian child fatally in the abdomen.
> ...



Heres one


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

Jos said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The Palestinian tee shirt industry has come up with a novel idea.  All part of the Pallywood scene of course.


----------



## Jos (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Jos said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Hey look. Now that site is selling 9/11 Truth movement shirts.







Photoshop is cool.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 15, 2013)

Racist and sexist Israeli military shirts show the mindset that led to war crimes in Gaza | Mondoweiss

Hell of a lot more tshirts then just that one...all approved by the IDF prior to printing.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



So is the _hasbara_ line on this that the pics are photoshopeed and the tshirts don't exist?

Heheh..

Any google search will turn up dozens of articles, many from jewish media sources.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Zionist child killings all in one day in October


The head seems to be a favorite target on the child for Zionist child killers on that day..

October 1, 2000

"Muhammad Nabil Daoud Hamad al-Abasi, 16,*of al-Bireh,killed by IDF gunfire to his head during a demonstration at Ayosh Junction.

Sara Abdul-Azim Abdul-Haq Hasan, 18 months,*of Sarah, near Salfit,*killed by Israeli settler gunfire to her head while riding with her father in a car.

Samer Samir Sudki Tabanja, 12,*of Nablus,*killed by IDF helicopter gunfire to his head while watching a demonstration.

Sami Fathi Muhammad al-Taramsi, 17,*of Gaza City,*killed by IDF gunfire to his head during a demonstration at Netzarim Junction.

Hussam Naim Hasan Bakhit, 17,*of Balata refugee camp,*killed by IDF helicopter fire to his head while watching a demonstration.

Iyad Ahmad al-Khashishi, 16,of Nablus,*died of chest wounds sustained Sept. 30 from IDF gunfire while at a demonstration on the Nablus-Ramallah road."

Remember These Children 2000 Memorial


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Racist and sexist Israeli military shirts show the mindset that led to war crimes in Gaza | Mondoweiss
> 
> Hell of a lot more tshirts then just that one...all approved by the IDF prior to printing.



Fail - NOT "ALL APPROVED BY THE IDF PRIOR TO PRINTING."


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist child killings all in one day in October
> 
> 
> The head seems to be a favorite target on the child for Zionist child killers on that day..
> ...



Once again, Mahmoud, you confuse Islamic terrorist aggression with the right of Israel to defend herself from same.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist child killings all in one day in October
> 
> 
> The head seems to be a favorite target on the child for Zionist child killers on that day..
> ...



Nothing on tv this morning Abdul that you have to bring up the human shields again/sweet innocent children protesting/misfire from Palestinians into their own crowd, etc.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist child killings all in one day in October
> 
> 
> The head seems to be a favorite target on the child for Zionist child killers on that day..
> ...



Islamic terrorism has an obvious downside for those who "Palestinian" arab terrorists who put their children in harm's way.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

What is wrong with their parents who let their kids go out on demonstrations?  I blame the parents.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

These Israeli shills just love defending their brethren's baby killings. 

How many dead children shall be enough to satisfy the lust for blood of the Gentile child?

SUCH sick people Zionists are!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Racist and sexist Israeli military shirts show the mindset that led to war crimes in Gaza | Mondoweiss
> 
> Hell of a lot more tshirts then just that one...all approved by the IDF prior to printing.



Biased blog is biased.


> To foster the movement for greater fairness and justice for Palestinians in American foreign policy.
> To offer alternatives to pro-Zionist ideology as a basis for American Jewish identity.



About Mondoweiss | Mondoweiss

Let us know when you can prove this with an un-biased source, mmmkay.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Another list of children Zionists have killed in Palestine

Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Occupied Territories, before Operation "Cast Lead"

Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Occupied Territories, before Operation "Cast Lead" | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Racist and sexist Israeli military shirts show the mindset that led to war crimes in Gaza | Mondoweiss
> ...



Why do American Jews have no credibility when they discuss human rights abuses in Palestine?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These Israeli shills just love defending their brethren's baby killings.
> 
> How many dead children shall be enough to satisfy the lust for blood of the Gentile child?
> 
> SUCH sick people Zionists are!



Emerge from your coma, Mahmoud. It is you who is endlessly cutting and pasting list of dead people as a means to promote your sick, twisted fantasies.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Why do Islamic terrorist apologists promote "Palestinian" arabs as capable of doing anything but promoting Islamic terrorism?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another list of children Zionists have killed in Palestine
> 
> Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Occupied Territories, before Operation "Cast Lead"
> 
> Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Occupied Territories, before Operation "Cast Lead" | B'Tselem



That's another list of "Palestinian" arab minors who suffered at the hand of Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Their claim of "all approved by the IDF prior to printing" loses all credibility after they declare that they are offering "alternatives to pro-Zionist ideology". They have an ax to grind, and will make anything up in order to reach their objective.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

Abdul or Mahmoud or whatever Sherri is is in the usual copy and paste mood yet again.  And haven't we all reckoned just exactly what he or she is with the wink smilie for this topic on the index page.  You did a big fail there Abdul.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

The human rights groups keep on documenting these ever increasing numbers of dead children in Palestine whose deaths are caused by the terrorist state who declared her existence over 65 years ago and who named herself Israel.

THE human rights groups keep these dead children alive for all of the world  to read about, dead children who call out from their graves for justice over their murders.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Abdul or Mahmoud or whatever Sherri is is in the usual copy and paste mood yet again.  And haven't we all reckoned just exactly what he or she is with the wink smilie for this topic on the index page.  You did a big fail there Abdul.



She won't be copy/pasting here much longer. It's her turn in the truck soon.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The human rights groups keep on documenting these ever increasing numbers of dead children in Palestine whose deaths are caused by the terrorist state who declared her existence over 65 years ago and who named herself Israel.
> 
> THE human rights groups keep these dead children alive for all of the world  to read about, dead children who call out from their graves for justice over their murders.



Tallying the dead will go a long way toward defining Islamic terrorism as a mechanism for achieving nothing but failure.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Abdul or Mahmoud or whatever Sherri is is in the usual copy and paste mood yet again.  And haven't we all reckoned just exactly what he or she is with the wink smilie for this topic on the index page.  You did a big fail there Abdul.
> ...



Not sure if it is a man or a woman.  

Perhaps a lesbian looking at the photos on the glass.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Rabbis leading Zionists down that killing path.

King's Torah' writer has no regrets

Rabbi Yitzhak Shapira of Yitzhar, who wrote in 2009 that it is permissible for Jews to kill non-Jews (including children) who threaten Israel, says that changes may be made "in popular sections" in the next edition of his controversial book, "King's Torah."



'King's Torah' writer has no regrets - Israel Jewish Scene, Ynetnews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Zionist Rabbis teach Zionists to kill the non Jewish child in Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> King's Torah' writer has no regrets
> 
> Rabbi Yitzhak Shapira of Yitzhar, who wrote in 2009 that it is permissible for Jews to kill non-Jews (including children) who threaten Israel, says that changes may be made "in popular sections" in the next edition of his controversial book, "King's Torah."
> 
> ...



Well certainly, when Islamic terrorists have threatened Israel, the results can be a smear on the pavement. 

Just ask Islamic terrorists such as Rantisi, Yassin, and a host of other, former, heroes of "Palestinian" arabs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Abdul or Mahmoud or whatever Sherri is is in the usual copy and paste mood yet again.  And haven't we all reckoned just exactly what he or she is with the wink smilie for this topic on the index page.  You did a big fail there Abdul.
> ...



You certainly are an ugly rat.

NOBODY wanted to see that picture of you.


----------



## Jos (Dec 15, 2013)

> The Haaretz inquiry brought several examples of such prints: An infantry snipers' T-shirt with the writing "better use Durex" running alongside a dead Palestinian child, a weeping mother and a teddy bear; *another sniper course shirt showing an aim taken at the belly of a pregnant woman, with the slogan "One shot, two kills;*"
> 
> printing shirts for IDF soldiers, even if not initiated by the commander, is not a private action. It is an action carried out in the context of military service and should match the values of the IDF."


*Advertisement


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionist Rabbis teach Zionists to kill the non Jewish child in Palestine.



I think the board has noticed, Mahmoud, that your flailing about has gotten more desperate and confused.

Are you running out of dead children to use as material to promote your islamist terrorist heroes?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



I doubt that Rat in the Hat is an Islamist such as you are, neither is he a truck driver.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

The Zionist child killing operations and child targeting operations continue.

SO, people with a conscience keep speaking out about these crimes against humanity that continue with no end in sight.

Israel, a scourge on humanity in the world we live in, how long shall this great evil live on?


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Racist and sexist Israeli military shirts show the mindset that led to war crimes in Gaza | Mondoweiss
> ...



It's hilarious when jews tell other jews "you're not JEW enough!".

The website was created and is run by humanitarian jews who disagree with some of the policies of the state of israel.

I'm surprised mossad hasn't hunted them down and executed them yet...


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 15, 2013)

Muslims kill other muslims for not be following their twisted version of Islam.




Alfalfa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 15, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Muslims kill other muslims for not be following their twisted version of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did xtians for 1500 years.

So did jews until the romans ended  ended them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Muslims kill other muslims for not be following their twisted version of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Muslims kill everyone and anyone for not be following their twisted version of Islam.



Fixed that for ya'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Hate to break it to you, Toots, but I'm not anything like you.


----------



## Jos (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Let us know when you can prove this with an un-biased source, mmmkay.



I just did http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...raeli-raid-in-kafr-qaddum-31.html#post8301497

Rat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In a hat


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Jos said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know when you can prove this with an un-biased source, mmmkay.
> ...



You do realize data-mining someone's Photobucket account is a rules violation here, right?


----------



## Jos (Dec 15, 2013)

*You* posted that a while back


> You may not disclose any personal information about other members. Name, E-Mail, phone number, address, occupation, pictures, quotes, etc. that has NOT first been posted here at USMB by the member themselves (Include Link), this includes links to sites that contain said personal information. No Off Site Data Mining Members.


----------



## Jos (Dec 15, 2013)

Jos said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know when you can prove this with an un-biased source, mmmkay.
> ...



Care to address the "un-biased source"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Jos said:


> *You* posted that a while back
> 
> 
> > You may not disclose any personal information about other members. Name, E-Mail, phone number, address, occupation, pictures, quotes, etc. that has NOT first been posted here at USMB by the member themselves (Include Link), this includes links to sites that contain said personal information. No Off Site Data Mining Members.



Wrongo. I have never posted the full size picture of my original avatar. The only place it exists is on my PB page.

If you had picked it off this site, it would be a USMB avatar link.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Jos said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So where on that page is the photo of the shirt shown in your original picture?

Be specific.


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




Exactly...I agree with you Rat  in the Hat.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

The mice and rats need to get over themselves,  the world does not revolve around them. 

The lives of children in Palestine is the topic, not mice and rats.

AND many people with a conscience in our world are fed up with Israels deliberate attacks upon the child in Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Watch "Unicef Gaza- Children Suffer Mental Trauma, Nightmares From Israeli Airstrikes" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Watch "UNICEF: The story of Amira, a child of Gaza" on YouTube


----------



## Sally (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The mice and rats need to get over themselves,  the world does not revolve around them.
> 
> The lives of children in Palestine is the topic, not mice and rats.
> 
> AND many people with a conscience in our world are fed up with Israels deliberate attacks upon the child in Palestine.



People with a conscience are wondering what the heck is going on in Syria with over 115,000 people dead so far.  Naturally included in that figures are thousands and thousands of children, which of course Mrs. Sherri and gang don't worry about.  These children have no worth for her and her gang since they can't drag those oh so terrible Zionists into the equation and blame them for all these deaths.


----------



## Sally (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Unicef Gaza- Children Suffer Mental Trauma, Nightmares From Israeli Airstrikes" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWKUrScbt_E&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Maybe Mrs. Sherri and gang want us to think that the suffering Syrian children are actually having a day at Disneyland.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Watch "UNICEF condemns Israel over Palestinian children's rights violations" on YouTube

A UNICEF Report is discussed in this video.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Unicef Gaza- Children Suffer Mental Trauma, Nightmares From Israeli Airstrikes" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWKUrScbt_E&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Aggression by Islamic terrorists will merit a response. 


Islamic terrorists create the conditions you're whining about.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The mice and rats need to get over themselves,  the world does not revolve around them.
> ...



How would you know what people with a conscience think about anything?

You keep closing your eyes to Israels attacks on the child in Palestine,  showing all of us you have no conscience.  

Children in Palestine are human beings created by God and loved by Him and they have a right to life too.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "UNICEF condemns Israel over Palestinian children's rights violations" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndhtb2RH2AY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Press tv. The Islamic terrorist news network.

Brought to you by the Iranian mullocrats.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Who is UNICEF?

UNICEF AND THE U.S. FUND FOR UNICEF

The United Nations Children&#8217;s Fund (UNICEF) works in more than 190 countries and territories to save and improve children's lives by providing*health care and immunizations,*clean water and sanitation,*nutrition,education,*emergency relief*and more. The U.S. Fund for UNICEF supports UNICEF&#8217;s work through fundraising, advocacy and education in the United States. Together, we are working toward the day when*ZERO children die of things we can prevent and every child has a safe and healthy childhood.


About Us | Humanitarian Relief for Children | UNICEF USA


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The mice and rats need to get over themselves,  the world does not revolve around them.
> 
> The lives of children in Palestine is the topic, not mice and rats.
> 
> AND many people with a conscience in our world are fed up with Israels deliberate attacks upon the child in Palestine.



The world doesn't revolve around truck driving, terror bombing, sperm smuggling, Pali scum either.


Just sayin'


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists love shooting the Palestinian child fatally in the abdomen.
> ...



Shes one of those Islamic terrorist. I am sure of that now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The mice and rats need to get over themselves,  the world does not revolve around them.
> ...



No one meeting that description is being discussed  or is posting here.

ARE you crazy?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775;8302terrorist? quote=Hollie;8300680 said:
			
		

> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists love shooting the Palestinian child fatally in the abdomen.
> ...



Shes one of those Islamic terrorist. I am sure of that now.[/QUOTE]



A JESUS quoting Islamic terrorist?


----------



## Sally (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775;8302terrorist? quote=Hollie;8300680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A JESUS quoting Islamic terrorist?[/QUOTE]

Hey, I could fake it as a religious Hindu just be quoting from their holy writings.  Wow, the Internet is an amazing place.  Everyone can fake whatever they want to be.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775;8302terrorist? quote=Hollie;8300680 said:
> ...



Hey, I could fake it as a religious Hindu just be quoting from their holy writings.  Wow, the Internet is an amazing place.  Everyone can fake whatever they want to be.[/QUOTE]

You know all about faking it, as you are a man pretending to be a woman.

AS for me, I am a Christian and have no reason to be lying about that. 

I spent over 6 hours in Church this morning and evening.

I watched my daughter sing in the youth Christmas choir at church tonight , and listened as they announced they were going on a mission trip to Cincinnati this summer. 

And I listened to the choir sing a song about Jesus the Light and thought about my calling here, to seek to bring Truth into Light. 

You see, God has a plan and purpose for our lives  and Jesus saves and He  transforms, and He places us in positions where we can make a difference with our lives and He sustains/strengthens so we can confront all we must confront.

Thank God for Jesus!

And thank God for the love of Jesus for every child in this world and for His calling on His people to proclaim that love for the children in Palestine. Through my love, I feel His love for each of these children and how precious a gift  that is!


----------



## Sally (Dec 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You know all about faking it, as you are a man pretending to be a woman.

AS for me, I am a Christian and have no reason to be lying about that. 

I spent over 6 hours in Church this morning and evening.

I watched my daughter sing in the youth Christmas choir at church tonight , and listened as they announced they were going on a mission trip to Cincinnati this summer. 

And I listened to the choir sing a song about Jesus the Light and thought about my calling here, to seek to bring Truth into Light. 

You see, God has a plan and purpose for our lives  and Jesus saves and He  transforms, and He places us in positions where we can make a difference with our lifes and He sustains/strengthens so we can confront all we must confront.

Thank God for Jesus!

And thank God for the love of Jesus for every child in this world and for His calling on His people to proclaim that love for the children in Palestine. Through my love, I feel His love for each of these children and how precious a gift  that is![/QUOTE]

You Iranians seem to forget that it is actually the clergy who are having their boyfriends have that transgender operation so that their boyfriends become their girlfriends and no one says anything.  After all, they don't want to see their boyfriends hanging at the end of a rope, do they?  Say, what's the going rate for a transgender operation these days.  Perhaps one of you Iranians should hop back over there and get one.

I love the way these Iranians become instant Christians via the Internet.  Such love they have for children because they can conveniently overlook the thousands and thousands of children their Muslim brothers have murdered.  Of course they are not even seeing the suffering of these surviving little children who are so in need in the freezing weather.  

I am beginning to think that the real Sherri iMunnerlyn is a mummy now sitting in a rocking chair by the window (reminds me of Normanl Bates and his mother) while this Iranian gang is busy using her computer to run all over the Internet.  I would think that any American who is not an illiterate would have known who Jeane Kilpatrick was.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/i3c5uWIDBXY]This is how the palestinians using their children - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You Iranians seem to forget that it is actually the clergy who are having their boyfriends have that transgender operation so that their boyfriends become their girlfriends and no one says anything.  After all, they don't want to see their boyfriends hanging at the end of a rope, do they?  Say, what's the going rate for a transgender operation these days.  Perhaps one of you Iranians should hop back over there and get one.

I love the way these Iranians become instant Christians via the Internet.  Such love they have for children because they can conveniently overlook the thousands and thousands of children their Muslim brothers have murdered.  Of course they are not even seeing the suffering of these surviving little children who are so in need in the freezing weather.  

I am beginning to think that the real Sherri iMunnerlyn is a mummy now sitting in a rocking chair by the window (reminds me of Normanl Bates and his mother) while this Iranian gang is busy using her computer to run all over the Internet.  I would think that any American who is not an illiterate would have known who Jeane Kilpatrick was.[/QUOTE]

All Americans do not choose to make their first and only  love another nation called Israel. 

And all Americans do not choose to make their hero Jeane Kilpatrick.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



All Americans do not choose to make their first and only  love another nation called Israel. 

And all Americans do not choose to make their hero Jeane Kilpatrick.[/QUOTE]

And all Americans do not become Iranians simply because they dare to criticize the human rights abuses Israel carries out in her Occupation of Palestine. 

And some Americans still choose to be Christians and seek to follow the teachings of Christ as set forth in the Christian Gospels.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 16, 2013)

All Iranians want to be Americans so they can drive big trucks in the flatlands.

And all Iranian women want to be Americans so they can have Achmed al-Jody visit their houses while husband is busy driving big truck.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> All Iranians want to be Americans so they can drive big trucks in the flatlands.
> 
> And all Iranian women want to be Americans so they can have Achmed al-Jody visit their houses while husband is busy driving big truck.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> All Iranians want to be Americans so they can drive big trucks in the flatlands.
> 
> And all Iranian women want to be Americans so they can have Achmed al-Jody visit their houses while husband is busy driving big truck.



You need help for these truck driver fantasies of yours, I suggest a psychiatrist.

This thread has nothing to do with truck driving or truck drivers, the topic is a month old child injured in an Israeli raid in Occupied Palestine and Israels continuing attacks on the child in Palestine. 

I put a big smile on my face and keep on confronting these Israeli atrocities against the child in Palestine.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > All Iranians want to be Americans so they can drive big trucks in the flatlands.
> ...



Which of course you are delighted about because you put a wink smilie on the opening thread.  Sicko.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Time to take these Israeli targeting of children incidents, thousands of such incidents in Cast Lead alone, to The Hague. 

The jurisdiction of that one court can go all the way back to 2002. 

"The prosecutor has placed the onus on Palestinian leaders to actively pursue the court's jurisdiction anew, by either formally becoming a member of the ICC or filing a new declaration recognizing the court's jurisdiction. Palestine could seek jurisdiction starting from any date since 2002 when the court opened its doors."

Why Palestine should seek justice at the International Criminal Court | Maan News Agency


----------



## Hollie (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time to take these Israeli targeting of children incidents, thousands of such incidents in Cast Lead alone, to The Hague.
> 
> The jurisdiction of that one court can go all the way back to 2002.
> 
> ...



This bit of mis- firing synapses nonsense has been addressed before. 

"Palestinian" Arab terrorists are never going to present themselves before any court holding criminal proceedings. Acts of Islamic terrorism perpetrated on their direction would  be part of any court review. 

The blustering fools at your go-to islamist terrorist propaganda site are as "dain bramaged" and naive as you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > All Iranians want to be Americans so they can drive big trucks in the flatlands.
> ...


Sherri your fantasy is that someone will believe your bullshit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

The human rights groups and UN organizations and international courts all document to  the world very clearly all of Israel's crimes .

People with a mind to reason know how to read and they know what the  truth is.

It really is not all that complicated.

EVERY day that passes BDS grows and the eyes and ears of more and more people are opened to Israels crimes in Palestine.

People do not like to see governments target one month old babies to maim and kill, it is not moral or decent or civilized, such conduct. It is wrong and evil.

A person thinks to themselves, that could be my child being targeted . Noone decent and with even an ounce of morality in them  wants a child to be treated like that. NO child deserves to be treated like that.

That is what my father said, I asked him what do you think about the South before and after the Civil Rights Movement. What do you think about Segregation now? He was deployed to Central High to enforce Iintegration. And he said, noone deserved to be treated like that, referring to the different treatment of Black Americans in the Segregated South.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The human rights groups and UN organizations and international courts all document to  the world very clearly all of Israel's crimes .
> 
> People with a mind to reason know how to read and they know what the  truth is.
> 
> ...



You're blaming Israel for what their attackers are doing?
You're fucking insane.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The human rights groups and UN organizations and international courts all document to  the world very clearly all of Israel's crimes .
> ...



I am embracing Truth!

How beautiful that is, no self deceptions, no turning away from Injustices around me and having to live with lies and distortions of truth!

So refreshing embracing Truth is!

Only your fear holding you back!


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Poor piriful delusional l'il sherriliar......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

UNICEF: &#8220;Israel Mistreats Detained Palestinian Children&#8221;

"In its 22-page report, the*UNICEF*said that Palestinian children, aged 12-17, mainly males, are being kidnapped, interrogated and imprisoned by the Israeli army, the Police and the security services, every year in the occupied West Bank."

The UNICEF Report  added that what Israel is doing against the detained children &#8220;amounts to cruel, inhuman and degrading treatment&#8221;, and that these Israeli practices violate the Convention on the Rights of the Child, and the Convention against Torture&#8221;.

UNICEF: ?Israel Mistreats Detained Palestinian Children? | Occupied Palestine | ??????


----------



## Hollie (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Even by your standards of _pompous_ and _bluster_, that hits a new low.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Cruel and inhuman and degrading treatment, that is how Israel treats the Palestinian child!

Truth, straight from a UNICEF report.

Now, why is Truth a thing Zionists are incapable of embracing, of grasping?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...









​


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 16, 2013)

No amount of hours spent in a church is going to make the pious l'il pustule into a Christian.......  She has delusions of decency, but they're only delusions.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 16, 2013)

Gaza: Abuse, Harassment of Activists | Human Rights Watch

		Gaza: Abuse, Harassment of Activists



> Hamas authorities in Gaza have been harassing Palestinians suspected of supporting the &#8220;Tamarod Gaza&#8221; activist group. The authorities should stop the harassment, allow the group to hold demonstrations, and investigate the alleged torture of Tamarod&#8217;s supporters. Tamarod (&#8216;Rebel&#8217 has criticized what it calls poor governance by Hamas and abuses by security services, and has called on Hamas to relinquish power and hold elections.




Calling on Hamas to relinquish power and hold elections?  Sorry, but here too much welfare money at stake for that to happen


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

The Zionist child cannot seem capable of reading the OP and it sinking into that little bitty Zionist child brain that the topic is ISRAELS attacks on children.

Shall the Zionist child ever in her life be capable of facing Truth about Israel's attacks upon Palestinian children and human rights abuses perpetrated against them?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 16, 2013)

Somehow there are those who think she'd have been better off being aborted....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Israeli Abuse Of Palestinian Children In Prison 'Systematic,' Says UN Report

"Over the past decade, Israeli forces have arrested, interrogated and prosecuted around 7,000 Palestinian children aged between between 12 and 17, most of them boys, the report said, noting the rate was equivalent to "an average of two children each day."

Israeli Abuse Of Palestinian Children In Prison 'Systematic,' Says UN Report

TWO Children every single day arrested and interrogated and prosecuted, that is Truth about Israel's treatment of the Palestinian child.

DO any of us control where we were born, what ethnicity God created us with? No, we do not. 

There but for the grace of God go I, these two children a day being singled out and mistreated could be any of our children, singled out solely because they are non Jewish Palestinian children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Somehow there are those who think she'd have been better off being aborted....



Not me, I wish abortion on noone. I want them to each have the fullest opportunity to embrace God or renounce Him.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Zionist child cannot seem capable of reading the OP and it sinking into that little bitty Zionist child brain that the topic is ISRAELS attacks on children.
> 
> Shall the Zionist child ever in her life be capable of facing Truth about Israel's attacks upon Palestinian children and human rights abuses perpetrated against them?



Such an angry, Mahmoud. 

What I see from your sweaty, panicked cut and pasting amounts to Israeli responses to attacks from islamist terrorists AKA "Palestinian" Arabs.

Arab youngsters are caught in the crossfire when Israel responds but that has never bothered islamic terrorists. They treat children as disposable property.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

More Truths disclosed by UNICEF:

"In no other country are children systematically tried by juvenile military courts that, by definition, fall short of providing the necessary guarantees to ensure respect for their rights," it said."


Israeli Abuse Of Palestinian Children In Prison 'Systematic,' Says UN Report

IMAGINE your child kidnapped in the middle of the night, taken to a jail with parents and attorneys presence barred, detained and interrogated without any right to an attorney, and tried by a Military Court.

THAT is what Israel subjects the Palestinian child to .


----------



## Hollie (Dec 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow there are those who think she'd have been better off being aborted....
> ...



I have noticed that when your arguments are failing (and that's frequently), you retreat to using the gods as a shield, much like "Palestinian" Arabs use children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Watch "Brutality of the Israeli Army in Kidnapping a child of 11 Years old from his mother!!!" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Watch "G4S Child Torture Protest London 01022013" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 16, 2013)

Watch "Monty Python - Confuse-A-Cat " on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2Je1CEPkUM]Monty Python - Confuse-A-Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Watch "UN Accuses Israel of Torturing Palestinian Children" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 16, 2013)

Watch "Rick Miller performs Bohemian Rhapsody" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6mZvsWHs4M]Rick Miller performs Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

More Truths disclosed by UNICEF:

"In a step-by-step analysis of the procedure from arrest to trial, the report said the common experience of many children was being "aggressively awakened in the middle of the night by many armed soldiers and being forcibly brought to an interrogation centre tied and blindfolded, sleep deprived and in a state of extreme fear."

Israeli Abuse Of Palestinian Children In Prison 'Systematic,' Says UN Report


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

How UNICEF says the child is treated after his abduction from his bed in the middle of the night:

"Many were subjected to ill-treatment during the journey, with some suffering physical or verbal abuse, being painfully restrained or forced to lie on the floor of a vehicle for a transfer process of between one hour and one day."

Israeli Abuse Of Palestinian Children In Prison 'Systematic,' Says UN Report


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "Rick Miller performs Bohemian Rhapsody" on YouTube
> 
> Rick Miller performs Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube




This is much better.

Watch "Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody" on YouTube


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 16, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Somehow there are those who think she'd have been better off being aborted....



"She" who??????  The pious l'il pustule has already told another poster "Better had you never been born than to be raised by Zionists". 

That's typical of how this self-proclaimed "person of conscience" thinks it's acceptable to address others.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> No amount of hours spent in a church is going to make the pious l'il pustule into a Christian.......  She has delusions of decency, but they're only delusions.



I have a theory that Sherri was a Christian, became a Muslim, yet still quotes Christian scriptures and doctrines with the mindset of a Muslim.  Simple.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Brutality of the Israeli Army in Kidnapping a child of 11 Years old from his mother!!!" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g8OVk7xdd0&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Whatever crime he committed I certainly hope he will learn his lesson and not commit it again.  And the other people should have been taken in for questioning for interfering with police duties.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

What I find shameful is the way Zionists support stifling freedom of speech.

IF we left the US for them alone to run, there would be no freedom of speech left and democracy would soon fall by the wayside too. 

We would see Apartheid rules just like those passed by the Zionist Rogue Regime in Palestine passed here too.

FASCISM anywhere in our world is a threat to all of us.

Fascism is a cancer that spreads, that must be aggressively confronted and dealt with, wherever we find it.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I find shameful is the way Zionists support stifling freedom of speech.
> 
> IF we left the US for them alone to run, there would be no freedom of speech left and democracy would soon fall by the wayside too.
> 
> ...


Desperate now aren't you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I find shameful is the way Zionists support stifling freedom of speech.
> 
> IF we left the US for them alone to run, there would be no freedom of speech left and democracy would soon fall by the wayside too.
> 
> ...



     ​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

In photos: Gaza buries its children as Israeli attacks intensify

20 November 2012

"On Sunday, 12 Palestinian civilians, including 10 members of the al-Dalu family, were killed in an Israeli strike that totally leveled a three-story home in Gaza City. The victims include four children; rescue crews searched for the remains of two eenagers from the al-Dalu family on Monday (&#8220;Israel &#8216;still investigation&#8217; al-Dalou family killing,&#8221; Reuters)."

In photos: Gaza buries its children as Israeli attacks intensify | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

> Regime air raids using barrel bombs on rebel-controlled areas of Syria's second city of Aleppo at the weekend have killed at least 76 people, including 28 children, activists say.
> 
> The number of people 'killed after the bombing of areas in the city of Aleppo with explosive-packed barrels yesterday (Sunday) rose to 76', including '28 children and four women', said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights on Monday.



Children among 76 dead in Syria barrage | Sky News Australia

I wonder why Shia Sherri isn't whinging about this.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Many attacks upon children and killing of children were carried out by Israel in Gaza in November of 2012.

In photos: Gaza buries its children as Israeli attacks intensify

20 November 2012

Israeli attacks on Gaza killed 33 on Day 6 of an ongoing military campaign in Gaza  that had as of Day 6   claimed 117 lives, according to the Ma&#8217;an News Agency. 

At least 24 of the dead were children.

In the latest attack, as reported on Day 6,  four-year-old twin boys Suhaib and Muhammad were killed instantly when their home in northern Gaza in the town of Beit Lahiya was hit by an Israeli airstrike. 

The twin boys parents Fuad Hijazi and Amna Hijazi died in the hospital. 

18 were reported injured in the attack*(&#8220;Family killed in new Israeli airstrike,&#8221; Ma&#8217;an News Agency).

In photos: Gaza buries its children as Israeli attacks intensify | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Or this...



> In Syria, it said, children as young as 9 years old have been victims of killing and maiming, arbitrary arrest, detention, torture, and sexual violence, and have been used as human shields.
> 
> "In almost all recorded cases, children were among the victims of military operations by government forces, including the Syrian armed forces, the intelligence forces and the shabiha militia, in their ongoing conflict with the opposition, including the Free Syrian Army," the report said.



Syria Troops Used Children As Human Shields, U.N. Report Says


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Or this..



> UNITED NATIONS, May 1 (Reuters) - More than 34 children have allegedly been killed in Syria since a shaky truce between President Bashar al-Assad's security forces and opposition groups took hold on April 12, the U.N. special envoy for children and armed conflict said on Tuesday.
> 
> "Since a truce was agreed on April 12 ... and despite the deployment of United Nations ceasefire monitors, more than 34 children have allegedly been killed," special envoy Radhika Coomaraswamy said in a statement.



34 Syrian Children Killed Since Ceasefire: Report


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

"B'Tselem visited homes and gathered death certificates, photos, and testimonies relating to all 252 children under 16, and has the details of 111 women over 16 killed."

They address those Israel killed in Cast Lead.

Press Releases | B'Tselem

Minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Gaza Strip

344 names are listed in their tables of the children Israel killed 

http://www.btselem.org/statistics/fatalities/during-cast-lead/by-date-of-eventBilal 

Some of the children killed:


Muhammad Shehdeh al-Ashqar

5 yr old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza , killed on 17 Jan 2009 in Beit Lahiya by gunfire phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities*Additional information: Killed with his brother in the bombing of the UNRWA school in Beit Lahiya, where the family had gone for refuge after escaping from their home. The mother was wounded in her head and in her right hand, which was subsequently amputated.

Muhammad Muhammad Shehdeh al-Ashqar

3 year-old, resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 17 Jan 2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by gunfire phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities*Additional information: Killed with his brother in the bombing of the UNRWA school in Beit Lahiya, where the family had gone for refuge. The mother was wounded in the head and right hand, which was subsequently amputated.

Ahmad Fawaz Ahmad Saleh

4 year-old, resident of Jabalya R.C, North Gaza district, killed on 17 Jan 2009 in Jabalya R.C, North Gaza district, by gunfire missile. Did not participate in hostilities*Additional information: Killed while at home with his family.

Fawzeyeh Fawaz Ahmad Saleh

3 year-old, resident of Jabalya R.C, North Gaza district, killed on 17 Jan 2009 in Jabalya R.C, North Gaza district, by gunfire missile. Did not participate in hostilities*Additional information: Killed while at home with her family.

Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Gaza Strip, during Operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 17, 2013)

https://www.catholic.org/international/international_story.php?id=53305

Young girls and boys tortured and executed in Syrian civil war

11500 children killed

Civil war especially can be hell

Syria conflict: Women 'targets of abuse and torture'
BBC News-Nov 26, 2013
Syria conflict: Women 'targets of abuse and torture' ... by snipers and used as human shields, often with their children, the report also says.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Or this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sherri isn't interested.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Many attacks upon children and killing of children were carried out by Israel in Gaza in November of 2012.
> 
> In photos: Gaza buries its children as Israeli attacks intensify
> 
> ...



Just curious, Mahmoud, would it be inappropriate for you to cross post your yahoo answers article regarding decomposition after burial?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Shia Sherri, does this child's death bother you at all?



> SANAA (Reuters) - An eight-year-old Yemeni girl died of internal bleeding on her wedding night after marrying a man five times her age, a social activist and two local residents said, in a case that has caused an outcry in the media and revived debate about child brides.
> 
> Arwa Othman, head of Yemen House of Folklore and a leading rights campaigner, said the girl, identified only as Rawan, was married to a 40-year-old man late last week in the town of Meedi in Hajjah province in northwestern Yemen.
> 
> ...



Child bride in Yemen dies of internal bleeding on wedding night: activist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Israel chose to target and kill children with chemical weapons.

CHILDREN burned to death with white phosphorous made in the USA as their parents were powerless to do anything to save the lives of their children. 

WHAT kind of monsters do a thing like that to children?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel chose to target and kill children with chemical weapons.
> 
> CHILDREN burned to death with white phosphorous made in the USA as their parents were powerless to do anything to save the lives of their children.
> 
> WHAT kind of monsters do a thing like that to children?



Syria chose to target and kill children with 'barrel bombs'.

Where's your outrage about that atrocity?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Or this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Syria is not in Palestine.

IF It were, I am sure Israel would be using Syrian children as human shields exactly the same way they use Palestinian children as human shields.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> https://www.catholic.org/international/international_story.php?id=53305
> 
> Young girls and boys tortured and executed in Syrian civil war
> 
> ...



Foreigners are attacking Syrians.

How is that a civil war?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Watch "Israeli using Palestinian Kids as Human Shields" on YouTube


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

The Religion of Peace isn't too good at feeding the hungry,
building hospitals, or making the world a better place, but 
there's none better when it comes to making big-ass Qurans.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel chose to target and kill children with chemical weapons.
> ...



Syria is not in Palestine or Israel.

LEARN geography.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The Religion of Peace isn't too good at feeding the hungry,
> building hospitals, or making the world a better place, but
> there's none better when it comes to making big-ass Qurans.



And maybe one day in the distant future, they'll evolve into something intelligent enough to read the damn thing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

It seems it is perfectly fine with the Zionists here for Israel to target children with chemical weapons.

WHY Is that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So you only get outraged when someone else kills muslim kids, but when it's your fellow ragheads doing the killing, that's just another day at the office.

You really are a sick "person".


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It seems it is perfectly fine with the Zionists here for Israel to target children with chemical weapons.
> 
> WHY Is that?



A tip:

When people ignore you it is probably because you are talking crap.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Or this...
> ...



So, Mahmoud. It's clear your phony "outrage" over the deaths of children in war is manufactured and pretentious. 

Your wink emoticon attached to this thread was an indication you had every intention of exploiting your cutting and pasting for no other purpose than promoting your all- consuming hate, self-hate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It seems it is perfectly fine with the Zionists here for Israel to target children with chemical weapons.
> 
> WHY Is that?



It seems it is perfectly fine with you when ragheads target children with bombs.

WHY is that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > The Religion of Peace isn't too good at feeding the hungry,
> ...



When will you Zionists stop being a Hater of Muslims?

That is the only question all that babbling raises in my mind. 

And what does any of that have to do with Israel targeting children to maim and kill?

NOT impressed with how you justify child massacres!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



When will you give a damn about all the kids being killed by your Muzzie friends?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Any words about what your cousins are doing to children in Dubai?

Bahrain: arrest and torture of children routine, says Amnesty

Bahrain: arrest and torture of children routine, says Amnesty - General news - ANSAMed.it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



"She" will ignore that. Muzzie ragheads doing that is acceptable to "her".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I said none of those words you try to put in my mouth there in your post.

The topic is Israels targeting of children to hurt and maim and kill.

WHY am I sick for hating Israel's child massacres?

Why do you excuse and defend them?

What kind of monster are you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



All I ever see from your account is outrage about Israel killings, but dead silence concerning raghead muzzie killings.

So all we can conclude is that you consider Muzzie killings routine and normal.

Just another day at the office.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_K2_0elIqs]Hamas children's TV program again calls for the "slaughter of Jews" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5H0vpPV8U0]Gaza kids attend summer terror camp: Palestinian children taught to kidnap Israeli soldiers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



The islamic Death Cult likes to get them young.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


>



Now there's the "religion of peace" for ya'.

Hypocrites.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Get 'em young


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY-t_24LK3A]Palestine: Islamic Terror Tots Young Jihadists Child Abuse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > It seems it is perfectly fine with the Zionists here for Israel to target children with chemical weapons.
> ...



The topic is not the ones you hatefully call ragheads.

DO us a favor, get help for your hate and your fantasies about truck drivers too.  

What about all these children Israel is targeting to hurt and maim and kill?

WHAT do you have to say about them?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-hEbpow5WE]Hamas Uses UNRWA School To Fire Rockets At Southern Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Get 'em young




illegal settlers teaching children to kill.


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Get 'em young




Why, Joey, if you go to any military base open house, you see lots of young boys like that picking up weapons, climbing into military vehicles, and having themselves a good time for the day.  Your surely don't see them being told to KILL THE INFIDELS.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Your lurid fantasies of Israel targeting children is really creepy. You have never presented any credible evidence of that.

You should realize that such hysterical claims make you appear to be a desperate Mahmoud .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Get 'em young
> ...



You are obviously deaf and dumb and blind.


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...





Evidently Mrs. Sherri and her Iranian gang have never been to an Open House at a military base so they know nothing about what goes on there.  Maybe when they return to Iran, they will be invited to one if the base has an Open House.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



But you obviously have a multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I have to say that there aren't as many as the number of children the Muzzie raghead terror scum are targeting to hurt, maim, and kill.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



That single photo is an image that defines islamist ideology as it existed after the death of muhammud (swish), through the centuries to today.

An islamo-bot, Koran and knife in hand, ready to kill and maim for the religion of peace.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...







If it was on a Military base, there would be Soldiers, in uniform, showing them how to handle a weapon safely, get your finger OFF the trigger Shlomo!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You are obviously a terrorist sympathizer, and should be placed on a watch list.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You think a military base is going to let civilians handle weapons without making absolutely sure they're cleared of ammunition?


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Say, maybe we are actually seeing something like The Three Faces of Eve here, but maybe on this board it should be The Five Faces of Mrs. Sherri.


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Don't you worry your little Iranian head over this, Mohammed.  The weapons are no doubt unloaded so there is nothing to worry about.  Worry about the innocent people who are being hung in Iran.  One time in the past a poster showed a video of a gun market in Gaza.  Do you think Mohammed here would make a comment about the kids picking up guns in that video?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



It is not a photo of a military base.

And I have never been a paid killer like you nor an Iranian or member of an Iranian gang.

Many of my ancestors came to America in the 1600s .

I AM not into child killing or teaching children to kill as you and your  Zionist pals are.

I do not frequent places where killing is taught to children.


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If you can't realize that your friends have murdered thousands and thousands of innocent children and are still murdering them, then it really is time for you to get a new psychiatrist.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

I see you dont know the first rule of handling a weapon, If it were a Military base as opposed to "settlers" scum, they would teach them those rules from the start


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The innocent little kiddies start at 1:35 in the video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIWZwWmsGhE]Report on the Gaza's Guns Market - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 17, 2013)

Learning to hold, take apart and clean with proper adult assistance should not be a problem.
Guns would surely be cleared and likely firing pin removed.
I used to hunt when I was that age, certainly not with an uzi.  Care and maintenance was apart of it.  So was cleaning your kill.
In uniform, with a bomb belt singing about death is different.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



That market is just like the sale barn in my town. People sell guns and bullets and knives every Saturday;  they get bullets cheap at a local Remington factory whose business is really booming these days. A classmate of my son was out of  school recently after shooting himself in the face. My neighbor and his wife who is a school teacher and I think  all of his three sons have licenses to carry concealed weapons. SOME Churches tell their members to carry guns.

GAZA looks just like America, with respect to gun ownership that is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



It sure does,,,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZajGGdwhrE]Gaza Luxury Mall and the Humanitarian Crisis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> I see you dont know the first rule of handling a weapon, If it were a Military base as opposed to "settlers" scum, they would teach them those rules from the start



I guess Mohammed here is trying to tell us that he once served in the Iranian Army and knows all about weapons.  Maybe in Iran they didn't even have cap pistols for kids to play with.  Naturally Mohammed here will never call his friends "scum" who are busy murdering innocent people all over the Middle East.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Nice edit, Frau Sherri.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I see you dont know the first rule of handling a weapon, If it were a Military base as opposed to "settlers" scum, they would teach them those rules from the start
> ...



I have never served in the Iranian Army, though I have Trained _with_ Iranian Marines In the UK


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



The Iranian Marines were in the UK and you trained with them.  Do tell.


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



And he also said he had a Green Card to work in the U.S.  Wonder what work he did.
Actually I have met members of the Iranian Air Force at the Base Exchange on an Air Force Base on several occasions when the Shah was in power.  They were very amicable  young men.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Whats to tell, Many Marines visit the oldest Corps of Marines in the World, Her Majesty's Royal Marines


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Whats to tell, Many Marines visit the oldest Corps of Marines in the World, Her Majesty's Royal Marines



That doesn't mean you were actually there, Joey.  By the way, any comments about the Palestinian kids in the gun market video?  You brought up the picture of the Jewish kids handling weapons so surely you must have something to say about the Palestinian kids and weapons.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Untrained civilians with weapons is always a dangerous mix. The people that count to _me_ Know of my service


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Untrained civilians with weapons is always a dangerous mix. The people that count to _me_ Know of my service





Joey, if the weapons have no ammunition in them, who are the children going to hurt?   Maybe since Joey now lives in Spain, he wants us to believe he was in the Spanish military and not in the Iranian military.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Rule #1 The Weapon is always considered loaded, keep your finger off the trigger until you have proved the weapon yourself


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Rule #1 The Weapon is always considered loaded, keep your finger off the trigger until you have proved the weapon yourself



Joey must think that loaded weapons are given to kids to look at.  For all we care, Joey could have been a General in the Kenyan Army.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Still, basic weapon handling 101 says teach them to keep the finger off the trigger


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Still, basic weapon handling 101 says teach them to keep the finger off the trigger



Joey, why not just go back to Iran and you can be the weapons expert for the Iranian Army?  Still nothing to say about the video of the gun market with the kids there?


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

I have already commented on the untrained civilians with weapons, why dont you go back to Poland?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Palestinian law states that Palestinians have the right to bear arms.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

The UK has a training team in place there, training the Palestinian Police, and hopefully teaching them to keep their finger off the trigger, until ready to fire
Rule #2 never point a weapon at something unless you want to destroy it


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> The UK has a training team in place there, training the Palestinian Police, and hopefully teaching them to keep their finger off the trigger, until ready to fire
> Rule #2 never point a weapon at something unless you want to destroy it



Since you felt you had to show a picture of those Israeli kids with weapons, where are your comments to the video showing the kids in that gun market?  I didn't see any UK soldiers around in that video, did you?


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > The UK has a training team in place there, training the Palestinian Police, and hopefully teaching them to keep their finger off the trigger, until ready to fire
> ...



Are you just playing dumb, or is that you?
I refer you to my previous comment http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...raeli-raid-in-kafr-qaddum-41.html#post8311340


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Regardless, Joey, why did you feel you had to post that particular picture of those Jewish kids when Arab kids over there pick up weapons too.  Is there any particular reason that you had to post the same picture that you anti-Semites have posted numerous times before.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

who are you to call me anti-[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUGVPBO9_cA"]Semite[/ame], I am pro- semite [ame]http://www.answers.com/topic/semite[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos you are hugely antisemitic.  You are no supporter of the Jews.


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Jos you are hugely antisemitic.  You are no supporter of the Jews.



So true, but he thinks he is fooling everyone.


----------



## Jos (Dec 17, 2013)

> The concept of "Semitic" peoples is derived from Biblical accounts of the origins of the cultures known to the ancient Hebrews. In an effort to categorise the peoples known to them, those closest to them in culture and language were generally deemed to be descended from their forefather Shem. Enemies were often said to be descendants of his cursed nephew, Canaan (even though Hebrew in reality, is itself a Canaanite language).
> 
> In Genesis 10:21&#8211;31, Shem is described as the father of Aram, Ashur, and Arpachshad: the Biblical ancestors of the Arabs, Aramaeans, Assyrians, Babylonians, Chaldeans, Sabaeans, and Hebrews, etc., all of whose languages are closely related; the language family containing them was therefore named "Semitic" by linguists.
> 
> The Canaanites, Edomites, Ugarites, Moabites, Ammonites, Amalekites and Amorites also spoke languages very closely related to Hebrew and attested in writing earlier, and are therefore termed Semitic in linguistics, despite being described in Genesis as sons of Ham (See Sons of Noah). Shem is also described in Genesis as the father of Elam and Lud (Lydians), however in actuality the Elamites were not Semitic, they spoke a language isolate, and the equally non Semitic Lydians spoke an Indo-European language.[3] Equally, the Hittites are described as sons of Ham, but in actuality they too spoke an Indo-European language, while their Hattian predecessors spoke a language isolate.


Semitic people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No mention of Poles or Askanazis


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> > The concept of "Semitic" peoples is derived from Biblical accounts of the origins of the cultures known to the ancient Hebrews. In an effort to categorise the peoples known to them, those closest to them in culture and language were generally deemed to be descended from their forefather Shem. Enemies were often said to be descendants of his cursed nephew, Canaan (even though Hebrew in reality, is itself a Canaanite language).
> >
> > In Genesis 10:2131, Shem is described as the father of Aram, Ashur, and Arpachshad: the Biblical ancestors of the Arabs, Aramaeans, Assyrians, Babylonians, Chaldeans, Sabaeans, and Hebrews, etc., all of whose languages are closely related; the language family containing them was therefore named "Semitic" by linguists.
> >
> ...



You might follow up with the post-Roman conquest of Israel for where those Semites went.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Jos you are hugely antisemitic.  You are no supporter of the Jews.
> ...



Why would words of a Hater, an intense Hater of Muslims, like yourself, influence a soul in this world?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Arabs are Semitic peoples.

ZIONIST colonists are the true Anti Semitic people of Palestine.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Arabs are Semitic peoples.
> 
> ZIONIST colonists are the true Anti Semitic people of Palestine.








​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 17, 2013)

*Shift change!!!!*

"Copy/paste" Sherri has gone home, and "Random Capital Letter" Sherri is in the hot seat.


----------



## Sally (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...




Why doesn't someone who evidently has mental problems  go for some help?  With all the advancements that must have been made for people with mental illnesses, surely there is some medication which will help Mrs. Sherri deal with her problem.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



You might ask your own self that question - being as how you 'Hate' Jews at least as much as you keep claiming others 'Hate' Muslims. 

Incidentally, that usage exposes yet another sherrilie:  it betrays the POV that the 'reason' for preferring one narrative over another is *hatred* of the 'other'.   Perhaps for some bigots that is true - certainly so for the Holocaust deniers whose posts the sherrithing 'thanks'! - but as a rule I think people are repulsed by such hatred.


The siggy used by the l'il sherrithing is in itself a personal attack upon other posters:  it's easy enough to find personal attacks employed *by* the l'il pious pustule which far exceed that, however......the word to describe that is *HYPOCRITE*.  And as she's reminded us so very often - that excoriation in GoMat was issued against hypocrites.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> > The concept of "Semitic" peoples is derived from Biblical accounts of the origins of the cultures known to the ancient Hebrews. In an effort to categorise the peoples known to them, those closest to them in culture and language were generally deemed to be descended from their forefather Shem. Enemies were often said to be descendants of his cursed nephew, Canaan (even though Hebrew in reality, is itself a Canaanite language).
> >
> > In Genesis 10:21&#8211;31, Shem is described as the father of Aram, Ashur, and Arpachshad: the Biblical ancestors of the Arabs, Aramaeans, Assyrians, Babylonians, Chaldeans, Sabaeans, and Hebrews, etc., all of whose languages are closely related; the language family containing them was therefore named "Semitic" by linguists.
> >
> ...


SAME website You used for the definition of semite:
http://www.answers.com/topic/anti-semite



			
				http://www.answers.com/topic/anti-semite said:
			
		

> (&#259;n't&#275;-s&#277;m'&#299;t', &#259;n't&#299;-)
> n.
> *One who discriminates against or who is hostile toward or prejudiced against Jews.*
> 
> anti-Semitic an'ti-Se·mit'ic (-s&#601;-m&#301;t'&#301;k) adj.


NO Mention of Arabs.
Antisemitism is Prejudice against Jews. Period.

One sees Clowns, almost always antisemitic ones at that, trying the High School sophistry Jos did.
`


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why don't you go get medication to assist you in addressing the topics of threads?

Your mind seems incapable of handling that task.

NO person is compelled to defend or support Israel's deliberate attacks on children in Palestine, but you do.

DO you have a conscience?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

Semite,*Person speaking one of a group of related languages, presumably derived from a common language, Semitic (see*Semitic languages). The term came to include*Arabs, Akkadians, Canaanites, some Ethiopians, and*Aramaean*tribes including Hebrews. Semitic tribes migrated from the*Arabian Peninsula, beginning*c.*2500*bc, to the Mediterranean coast,*Mesopotamia, and the Nile River delta. In*Phoenicia, they became seafarers. In Mesopotamia, they blended with the civilization ofSumer. The Hebrews settled at last with other Semites in*Palestine.

Semite (people) -- Encyclopedia Britannica

Zionist colonist immigrants from Europe are not listed in that definition of Semite.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What deliberate attacks on children?

Do you really think anyone buys into such lies?

Do you have a conscience?


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No person CAN defend or support such 'attacks' because they do not exist as the lying sherrthing keeps insisting on 'describing' them as 'deliberate targeting'.   The sherriliar doesn't have a conscience about lying about Israelis because she's so filled with hate......


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 20, 2013)

Semites are people who speak a Semitic language.  Hebrew is a Semitic language.

Ani midaberet ivrit.  It's apodictic that I am therefore a Semite.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

The OP addresses a direct attack on a child inside a house. 

Under international law, neither civilian houses or children are lawful targets in military operations.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Arabs are Semitic peoples.
> 
> ZIONIST colonists are the true Anti Semitic people of Palestine.



One of the most rabidly insane posts ever.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The OP addresses a direct attack on a child *inside a house. *
> Under international law, neither civilian houses or children are lawful targets in military operations.



The OP is a crock.  It's not possible to 'directly attack' a target which is unseen.  And tear gas isn't inherently lethal, either - not even really dangerous, just unpleasant.


----------



## Sally (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I guess the Lithium isn't working for Mrs. Sherri.  She took a little break for a day  and what does she do?  It's back to the same old thread that has over 600- posts while innocent children are being murdered by her friends.  It seems Mrs. Sherri has no conscience if she can overlook one of the biggest humanitarian crisis in this modern world.  So, tell us, Ms. Sherri, what are your thoughts about Syria and the dead there?


----------



## abu afak (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


You're LYING again Munnerlyn.
Israel does NOT "deliberately attack children". 
That's not even what Ma'an says in the OP. (your vehicle of the moment)

This is just More antisemitic slander and incitement; your purpose here/net-wide.
`
`


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 20, 2013)

Jews can see through stone wall and instead of targeting a fighter shooting at them they prefer to aim at children...... what nonsense!!!!

If palestinian fighter choose to hide near civilians, there will be a good probability some of those civilians will get hurt by either side.  Even injuries by palestinians are blamed on Israel.  You think brass from arab guns don't do damage to civilians, especially children?  You think accidents assembling bombs don't kill other near by?  You think children are not encouraged to run and collect shells and other scrap metal even while shooting is going on around them?  A number of children in gaza have been killed from celebratory gun fire in the air at special events and funerals.  Even richocet from palestinian gunfire have killed kids in their class rooms or bedrooms.
Israel might have guns that fire around corners but they don't have magic bullets that curve around walls in mid flight.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 20, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Jews can see through stone wall and instead of targeting a fighter shooting at them they prefer to aim at children...... what nonsense!!!!
> 
> If palestinian fighter choose to hide near civilians, there will be a good probability some of those civilians will get hurt by either side.  Even injuries by palestinians are blamed on Israel.  You think brass from arab guns don't do damage to civilians, especially children?  You think accidents assembling bombs don't kill other near by?  You think children are not encouraged to run and collect shells and other scrap metal even while shooting is going on around them?  A number of children in gaza have been killed from celebratory gun fire in the air at special events and funerals.  Even richocet from palestinian gunfire have killed kids in their class rooms or bedrooms.
> Israel might have guns that fire around corners but they don't have magic bullets that curve around walls in mid flight.



In 2000 Israel killed 91 Palestinian children. 48 of those were shot in the head. No Israeli children were killed.

There were *no* militants in the areas of those killings.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 20, 2013)

*Child Sacrifice, Palestinian Style*
REUVEN KORET (2002.11.13 )
Child Sacrifice, Palestinian Style | Capitalism MagazineCapitalism Magazine

Israel is criticized for alleged insensitivity to the risks of casualties among civilians, especially children, during counter-terrorist missions. But the tragedy of unintended casualties from justified military actions cannot be compared to a society&#8217;s deliberate abuse of its children as explosive devices.

Even in the first Intifada, the media glorified &#8220;children of the stones&#8221; as latter-day &#8220;Davids&#8221; struggling against the Israeli &#8220;Goliath.&#8221; Young Palestinians, armed with slings and stones, were on the front lines of the struggle against &#8220;occupation.&#8221; Behind them, often, stood Palestinian gunmen, sniping at Israeli troops from behind these human shields. The photographers focused, not surprisingly, on the children.
*
But what are we to make of the phenomenon of child martyrdom that has swept Palestinian society and become an essential core value of all social strata? In schools, on television, and in family homes, an entire society glorifies the martyr, celebrating those who die to kill Israelis and secure a place in a Paradise filled with waiting virgins.*

*Mothers appear with their sons in videos recorded before they go on suicide missions, praising their child&#8217;s dedication to die in Allah&#8217;s name. After the missions, the mothers ululate in pride for their dead Jew-killing children, saying that they brought children into the world for just this purpose. Fathers proudly claim having trained their sons for such missions, and pledge to send their remaining children to become martyrs, too.*

Of course, one cannot dismiss the economic motivation for their celebration. 
The Palestinian Authority, Saudi Arabia, Iraq and Iran are among the nations paying huge sums, by local standard, for each death and injury incurred in the Palestinian struggle. Encouraging one&#8217;s child to become a martyr, and collecting the subsequent compensation, is apparently an irresistible economic option for some struggling families.

But the economic incentive is subservient to the ideological and religious passion to kill the Israeli infidels, who Islamic preachers and spokesmen routinely dehumanize as &#8220;pigs&#8221; and &#8220;monkeys.&#8221; *The world was shocked at the photograph of a small Palestinian tot dressed up by his parents in the costume of a suicide bomber, complete with an explosive belt.*

While Palestinian spokespeople subsequently dismissed the photo of this &#8220;baby boomer&#8221; as a joke, one cannot dismiss the thousands of posters of young martyrs plastered all over the Palestinian territories. Palestinian polls reveal that overwhelming majorities in Gaza and the West Bank support suicide bombing. Arab leaders see &#8220;martyrdom operations&#8221; as the super weapon that can bring Israel down.

Child sacrifice has a long history in this region. Local tribes practiced this, perhaps the most characteristic expression of primitive idolatry. Against such abominations emerged a central monotheistic theme, represented in the Bible as Abraham not slaying Isaac and in the Koran as Ibrahim not slaying Ishmael. God commanded the Israelites to drive out and destroy the Molochites for their practice of infanticide. The Ishmaelites have now brought it back, reintroducing it to the region like a plague long thought eradicated.

*Queen Silvia of Sweden, *speaking in a meeting of the World Childhood Foundation at the United Nations, strongly criticized Palestinian parents for abusing their children in this way. &#8220;As a mother I&#8217;m very worried about this. I&#8217;d like to tell them to quit. This is very dangerous. *The children should not take part.&#8221; She was unequivocal in her assignment of blame for this phenomenon. 
&#8220;The Palestinian leaders are exploiting them and risking their lives in a political fight.&#8221;*

The Palestinian response to all this, of course, is to blame it all on &#8220;the occupation.&#8221; Eliminate the occupation, they say, and this phenomenon, along with all other bad things, will go away. The trouble is that the &#8220;occupation&#8221; in Palestinian education is defined as the existence of a Jewish country anywhere between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea. The perverted education of these children creates a future force resistant to any compromise. Whatever the current or future Palestinian leadership decides, these children will have been brainwashed to celebrate murderous martyrdom.
*
A society that glories in sacrificing its own children is one that undermines utterly its own right to exist.* Any short-term value Palestinians derive from blowing up its own kids to kill Israelis will reap the whirlwind of a justified Israeli reaction to this child-sacrifice. When Palestinians began sending boy and girl bombers into our cities, they planted the justification for Israel to consider any Palestinian civilian, however innocent, as a potential murderer, fit to kill in self-defense or to expel preemptively as a future threat, a ticking bomb. If Palestinians encourage their children to be ticking bombs, they can&#8217;t complain when we treat them accordingly.
*
Yesterday, a 17 year old Palestinian boy from Beit Jalla, (abu afak note: yes another "child") dropped off by his adult handler in central Jerusalem, became disoriented, walked in the wrong direction, and blew himself up in a virtually empty falafel stand. *Today a bomber opted not to kill himself but contented himself with killing or maiming Israeli and foreign students on a campus dedicated to peaceful coexistence.

One wonders what in the world we can do to change this horrific phenomenon? All of this was triggered after the Palestinians took control of the local media and revamped the local school curricula to make martyrdom the highest value.

And what now: Shall we turn off their TVs? Replace their books? Jail their parents as child abusers? Rescue the kids so they can be deprogrammed from their murderous and suicidal brainwashing? Adopt them and invite foster families to raise them in Canada or Sweden? Something tells me the Canadians and Swedes would be less than enthusiastic about the idea.

In the Bible, God called on the ancient Israelites to drive the practitioners of child-sacrifice utterly from the land. Today we Israelis are being pushed, against our will and against our humanitarian instincts, to take extreme steps to try and protect our own children.

*Golda Meir, a former Prime Minister of Israel, once said: &#8220;We will have peace with the Arabs when they love their children more than they hate us.&#8221;* Tragically, that day seems far, far off.

When the Palestinians started sacrificing their own sons and daughters as a matter of policy, as a sacred ritual, they sacrificed their own future as a people and immolated their basic human rights.

Israelis yearned for a world where Palestinian kids are raised to live and learn to coexist with us. We were prepared to make painful sacrifices for such coexistence. But now, we are afraid, too many Palestinian parents are raising their babies to be boomers. This erases all hope and ends all chances of peace.

Regardless of their political sympathies, the people of the whole world must understand this one thing, and say it, loudly and clearly, to Palestinian society: &#8220;You are practicing child sacrifice. You are violating the basic human rights of innocent youth. You are abusing your kids. You are destroying their future. Until you stop, we won&#8217;t support you. We shun you.&#8221;
*
As long as Palestinian parents and teachers and leaders indoctrinate their kids to kill themselves to kill Israelis, they should expect no help from even the most merciful and open-minded and humane among us. We&#8217;ll be too busy protecting our own.*


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 20, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jews can see through stone wall and instead of targeting a fighter shooting at them they prefer to aim at children...... what nonsense!!!!
> ...


Strange that there are never any militants in the area. How do you know that?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 20, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I saw no reports of any military activity during that time.

Do you have any?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 20, 2013)

According to the World Organization Against Torture it was 24, with 12 of those having eye injuries.  Some of those could be from fragments or brass from palestinian weapons.  That does not mean they were shot in the head by Israelis.  It just means 24 children got caught in the conflict.





P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jews can see through stone wall and instead of targeting a fighter shooting at them they prefer to aim at children...... what nonsense!!!!
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Truth is certainly  a virtue a Zionist like you cannot handle.

Israel has attacked thousands of civilians and civilian objects like houses in Palestine.

OF course, these strikes are deliberate. 

If they are all accidents, the IDF would be the most inept army in the world. 

Their actions speak for themselves

THE IDF strikes civilians and  civilian objects regularly, and these strikes regularly hurt and maim and kill civilians and destroy civilian property.

THE strikes are deliberate and intentional.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> According to the World Organization Against Torture it was 24, with 12 of those having eye injuries.  Some of those could be from fragments or brass from palestinian weapons.  That does not mean they were shot in the head by Israelis.  It just means 24 children got caught in the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this Zionist claim had merit, the Zionist poster would post a link.

He obviously is lying.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Does Frau Sherri have any links for those ridiculous lies?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 20, 2013)

World Organisation Against Torture (OMCT) - Global network fighting against torture and other human rights violations

Now I'm a zionist?  LOL  If you want to believe that nothing I say is going to force you to change what you tell yourself.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > According to the World Organization Against Torture it was 24, with 12 of those having eye injuries.  Some of those could be from fragments or brass from palestinian weapons.  That does not mean they were shot in the head by Israelis.  It just means 24 children got caught in the conflict.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

TOTALS FOR 2000:
Palestinians: 91

AND the name of each child killed is listed and details about how they died.

AND these are not deaths for the entire year,  but just from 9/30/2000 forward.

Remember These Children 2000 Memorial


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> World Organisation Against Torture (OMCT) - Global network fighting against torture and other human rights violations
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your link does not back up your claim.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

December 2000 child killings Btselem

http://www.btselem.org/statistics/f...nian-minors-killed-by-israeli-security-forces

2000. December

Mu'ath Ahmad Muhammad Abu Hadwan

11 year-old, resident of Hebron, killed on 31 Dec 2000 in Hebron, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed by IDF soldiers during an action to stop shooting at Tel Rumeida.

'Arafat Muhammad 'Ali al-Jabarin

16 year-old, resident of Sa'ir, Hebron district, killed on 22 Dec 2000 in Beit 'Einun, Hebron district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed when he was throwing stones.

Mahmoud Mustafa Mteir

17 year-old, resident of Qalandiya Camp, al-Quds district, injured on 22 Dec 2000 in Qalandiya R.C, al-Quds district, by gunfire, and died on 26 Jun 2001.*Additional information: Killed during confrontation with IDF troops at the Qalandia checkpoint.

Hani Yusef a-Sufi

14 year-old, resident of Rafah, killed on 20 Dec 2000 in Rafah, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed when residents tried to block passage for tanks and a bulldozer.

Mahmoud Faruk Da'ud

17 year-old, resident of Haris, Salfit district, killed on 15 Dec 2000 in Haris, Salfit district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed while throwing stones at the checkpoint located at the entrance to the village. His evacuation was delayed for an hour because of IDF and settler gunfire.

Murad al-Masri

14 year-old, resident of Khan Yunis, injured on 08 Dec 2000 in Khan Yunis, by gunfire, and died on 04 Jul 2001. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Mu'taz 'Azmi Isma'il Tilej

16 year-old, resident of a-Duheisheh R.C, Bethlehem district, killed on 08 Dec 2000 in Bethlehem, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

'Amar Samir 'Abd al-Hamid al-Mashani

16 year-old, resident of Beit Ur a-Tahta, Ramallah and al-Bira district, killed on 08 Dec 2000 in East Jerusalem, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration involving stone throwing following Friday prayers at the al-Aqsa mosque.

Ahmad 'Ali Darwish al-Qawasmeh

14 year-old, resident of Hebron, injured on 08 Dec 2000 in Hebron, by gunfire bullets, and died on 11 Dec 2000. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed when he was shot from close range during stone throwing and shooting. The soldiers prevented d his evacuation by shooting and one of them stepped on his neck. Subsequently, they enabled his evacuation.

Ramzi 'Adel Biyatneh

15 year-old, resident of Abu Qash, Ramallah and al-Bira district, killed on 05 Dec 2000 in Ayosh Junction, Ramallah and al-Bira district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Salim Muhammad al-Hameiydah

13 year-old, resident of Rafah, injured on 05 Dec 2000 in Rafah Crossing, by gunfire, and died on 09 Dec 2000. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Muhammad Saleh Muhammad al-'Arjah

12 year-old, resident of Rafah, killed on 01 Dec 2000 in Rafah Crossing, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Novemberhttp://www.btselem.org/statistics/fatalities/before-cast-lead/by-date-of-event/wb-gaza/palestinian-minors-killed-by-israeli-security-forces


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> December 2000 child killings Btselem
> 
> Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Occupied Territories, before Operation "Cast Lead" | B'Tselem
> 
> ...


How many were killed by Friendly (aka Palestinian) Fire?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > December 2000 child killings Btselem
> ...



Read how they died for yourself.

These are Palestinian children killed by Israeli Forces. 

Some were throwing stones.

In Palestine,  children are killed by the IDF for throwing stones.

I read of no friendly fire incidents.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

Statistics

ListBy month

Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Occupied Territories, before Operation "Cast Lead"

Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces in the Occupied Territories, before Operation "Cast Lead" | B'Tselem


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.btselem.org/statistics/f...illed-by-israeli-security-forcesNovemberWalid 

PALESTINIAN CHILDREN KILL EL By Israeli Forces November 2000

Muhammad Ahmad al-Badan

17 year-old, resident of Tuqu', Bethlehem district, killed on 30 Nov 2000 in Tekoa, Bethlehem district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Muhammad Mansur Naser Abu 'Adwan

16 year-old, resident of Qalqiliya, killed on 26 Nov 2000 in Qalqiliyah, by gunfire.*Additional information: Killed at Hapirot checkpoint.

Mahdi Qassem Jaber

17 year-old, resident of Qalqiliya, killed on 26 Nov 2000 in Qalqiliyah, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed at Hapirot checkpoint.

Muhammad Muhammad 'Abdallah al-Masrawi

14 year-old, resident of Gaza city, injured on 26 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire, and died on 29 Nov 2000. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Aysar Muhammad Sadeq Husis

15 year-old, resident of Jenin, killed on 24 Nov 2000 in al-Jalameh, Jenin district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Karam Fathi al-Qurd

14 year-old, resident of Gaza city, injured on 23 Nov 2000 in Rafah Crossing, by gunfire bullets, and died on 28 Nov 2000. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Yasser Taleb/Tareq Muhammad Nabtiti

16 year-old, resident of Tulkarm, killed on 21 Nov 2000 in Tulkarm, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Ibrahim Ahmad Hassan 'Othman

16 year-old, resident of Tall a-Sultan Camp, Rafah district, killed on 20 Nov 2000 in Tall a-Sultan R.C, Rafah district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

'Abd a-Rahman Ziad a-Dahshan

14 year-old, resident of Gaza city, killed on 19 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Majdi 'Ali 'Abed

15 year-old, resident of Gaza city, injured on 17 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets, and died on 24 Nov 2000. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Muhammad 'Abd al-Jalil Abu Rayan

17 year-old, resident of Halhul, Hebron district, killed on 17 Nov 2000 next to Hebron, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration on the Jerusalem-Hebron road (60).

Jadu' Meni'a Jadu' Abu al-Kabash

16 year-old, resident of a-Samu', Hebron district, killed on 15 Nov 2000 in a-Samu', Hebron district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Ibrahim 'Abd a-Ra'uf al-Ju'di

15 year-old, resident of Qalqiliya, killed on 15 Nov 2000 in Qalqiliyah, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during clashes.

Muhammad Naser Muhammad a-Sharafi

17 year-old, resident of Gaza city, killed on 15 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Ahmad Samir Basal

13 year-old, resident of Imm A'lass, Hebron district, killed on 15 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Jihad Soheil Suliman Abu Shahemah

13 year-old, resident of Khan Yunis, killed on 15 Nov 2000 in Tofah Checkpoint, Khan Yunis district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Muhammad Khatar al-'Ajleh

13 year-old, resident of Gaza city, killed on 14 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Saber Khamis al-Barash

15 year-old, resident of al-Am'ari R.C, Ramallah and al-Bira district, killed on 14 Nov 2000 in Ayosh Junction, Ramallah and al-Bira district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killedAdditional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Yihya Nayef Abu Shamaleh

17 year-old, resident of Khan Yunis, killed on 13 Nov 2000 in Khan Yunis, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Muhammad Faiz Abu Naji

16 year-old, resident of Gaza city, killed on 12 Nov 2000 in Erez (Industrial Zone), North Gaza district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during clashes.

Musa Ibrahim a-Debs

14 year-old, resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 11 Nov 2000 in Erez (Industrial Zone), North Gaza district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Basel Hussein Abu Qamer

15 year-old, resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 11 Nov 2000 in Erez (Industrial Zone), North Gaza district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Ousamah Mazen 'Azuqah

14 year-old, resident of Jenin, killed on 10 Nov 2000 in al-Jalameh, Jenin district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Ousamah Samir al-Jarjawi

17 year-old, resident of Gaza city, killed on 10 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Muhammad Kamel Shurab

14 year-old, resident of Khan Yunis, killed on 09 Nov 2000 in Khan Yunis, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during clashes following a funeral.

Khaled Faiz Suliman Abu Zahara

17 year-old, resident of Nur Shams R.C, Tulkarm district, killed on 08 Nov 2000 in Tulkarm, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Ibrahim Fouad al-Kassasi

13 year-old, resident of Khan Yunis, killed on 08 Nov 2000 in Tofah Checkpoint, Khan Yunis district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Muhammad Musbeh Abu Ghali

15 year-old, resident of Khan Yunis, killed on 08 Nov 2000 in Tofah Checkpoint, Khan Yunis district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Raed 'Abd al-Majid Muhammad Da'ud

14 year-old, resident of Haris, Salfit district, killed on 08 Nov 2000 in Haris, Salfit district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during the course of clashes.

Fares Faiq 'Odeh

14 year-old, resident of Gaza city, killed on 08 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during clashes.

Khalil Yusef Abu S'ad

15 year-old, resident of Jabalya R.C, North Gaza district, killed on 08 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during clashes.

Muhammad Nawaf a-T'aban

17 year-old, resident of Deir al-Balah, killed on 06 Nov 2000 in Kfar Darom, Deir al-Balah district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Wajdi 'Alam al-Khatab

13 year-old, resident of Tulkarm, killed on 06 Nov 2000 in Tulkarm, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed

Maher Muhammad Khalil a-Sa'idi

16 year-old, resident of al-Bureij R.C, Deir al-Balah district, killed on 05 Nov 2000 in al-Bureij R.C, Deir al-Balah district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Rami Ahmad 'Abd al-Fatah 'Umran

15 year-old, resident of Hizma, al-Quds district, killed on 03 Nov 2000 in Hizma, al-Quds district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Khaled Rizeq al-Khatib

17 year-old, resident of Hizma, al-Quds district, killed on 02 Nov 2000 in Hizma, al-Quds district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Yazan Muhammad 'Issa Haliqah

17 year-old, resident of al-Khader, Bethlehem district, killed on 02 Nov 2000 in al-Khader, Bethlehem district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Ibrahim Rizeq Marzuq 'Omar

14 year-old, resident of a-Shati' Camp, Gaza district, killed on 01 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Ahmad Salman Ibrahim Abu Tiya

13 year-old, resident of a-Shati' Camp, Gaza district, killed on 01 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire bullets. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.

Muhammad Ibrahim Hajaj

17 year-old, resident of Gaza city, killed on 01 Nov 2000 in Karni Checkpoint, Gaza district, by gunfire. Did not participate in hostilities when killed*Additional information: Killed during a demonstration.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Statistics
> 
> ListBy month
> 
> ...


Non-reliable information. How many of those B'Tselem observers were killed? Seems like the IDF would want to get rid of any observers, wouldn't it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

52 children were killed by Israeli Forces in two months alone in 2000, names posted and how each was killed, posted, proving the claim made of the Zionist poster of 24 killed in 2000 is false.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics
> ...



Btselem is an Israeli human rights organization founded by members of the Knesset. 

I accept their findings.

THEY are backed up.by findings of other human rights groups, as well, like DCIPalestine.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 20, 2013)

12 year-old Muhhamed Yousef Abu Asi, though some reports have his age listed as 9.
Reports vary unfortunately, not just ages.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Listen Munnerlyn, we both know who you are from many message boards.
You have made or Thanked vicious anti-Jewish posts that have Nothing to with Israel.

You are a classic example of a Proxy antisemitism/'anti-cough-zionism'.

And your style is NOT to debate History Nor Solution, but to Incite Jew Hatred with "Baby Killer" String Starts intentionally Misplaced in the 'Middle East general' section to reach more and more Naive eyes than the people like me who would be stuffing your BS in the more specialized I-P section your strings belong in.
You NEVER answered on that either dear.
You're just pulling the most hateful titles imaginable..

You're a Jew basher and a disingenous debater merely here to Start and Bump your own filthy incitement. 
unfortunately some want a piece of your Hateful ass and so unwittingly cooperate with you by responding at all and prolonging them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 20, 2013)

Abu AFAK should address the issues and stop the personal attacks.

I am not the issue, I could care less a Zionists opinion about me.

THE Issue is Israels attacks on the child in Palestine, nonstop for over 70 years now.

I just want the attacks to stop most of all and the othef human rights abuses of the Occupation and  when that happens there will be nothing left for me to discuss here.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Abu AFAK should address the issues and stop the personal attacks.
> I am not the issue, I could care less a Zionists opinion about me.
> THE Issue is *Israels attacks on the child in Palestine, nonstop for over 70 years now.*
> I just want the attacks to stop most of all and the othef human rights abuses of the Occupation and  when that happens there will be nothing left for me to discuss here.


You're Lying Again and you couldn't answer me when I Already answered/PORKED you.
I pointed out that it's anything BUT "Nonstop" you couldn't point to anything before the Palestinian started Intifada/WAR. 



abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > *The topic here is Israel .*
> ...


I didn't catch your Answer because you had NONE.

You merely Bump Your Defamatory string titles.
You're an empty Bigoted propagandist. 
`


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

There are lists after lists of dead Palestinian children killed by Zionists. Lists on websites of human rights groups and lists buried in the records of UNISPAL and the UN. For many years, there were monthly reports on the conflict filed with the UN addressing human rights abuses day by day. There is plenty of evidence of Israel's nonstop targeting and  killing of civilians and children in Palestine.  But just as noone goes through all those now public German records of the Holocaust and compiles all the names of the dead, likewise noone goes through the last 70 years of killings in Palestine and compiles names and details there either.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 52 children were killed by Israeli Forces in two months alone in 2000, names posted and how each was killed, posted, proving the claim made of the Zionist poster of 24 killed in 2000 is false.



That's 52 thank-you's you can extend to your islamist terrorist heroes for placing those children at risk.

That's also 52 pieces of propaganda you can use to promote your Joooooo hatreds.

Win-win.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are lists after lists of dead Palestinian children killed by Zionists. Lists on websites of human rights groups and lists buried in the records of UNISPAL and the UN. For many years, there were monthly reports on the conflict filed with the UN addressing human rights abuses day by day. There is plenty of evidence of Israel's nonstop targeting and  killing of civilians and children in Palestine.  But just as noone goes through all those now public German records of the Holocaust and compiles all the names of the dead, likewise noone goes through the last 70 years of killings in Palestine and compiles names and details there either.



Let's face it, you and your terrorist buddies will not be happy until every stinking Jooow is dead
Isn't that right sherri?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 21, 2013)

Arab Stone Throwers Wound Jewish Toddler - Israel Today | Israel News
Palestinian gunman shoots Israeli child - Israel Today | Israel News
38 Israelis wounded by Arab terror in July - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are lists after lists of dead Palestinian children killed by Zionists. Lists on websites of human rights groups and lists buried in the records of UNISPAL and the UN. For many years, there were monthly reports on the conflict filed with the UN addressing human rights abuses day by day. There is plenty of evidence of *Israel's nonstop targeting and  killing of civilians and children in Palestine. * But just as noone goes through all those now public German records of the Holocaust and compiles all the names of the dead, likewise noone goes through the last 70 years of killings in Palestine and compiles names and details there either.



There's plenty of evidence that the 'stuff' bolded above is a fabrication, a lie, a delusion.

Not *nonstop*  not *targeting* and not *civilians and children* - and certainly not *Palestine* - all malignant efforts to excuse Jew-hatred dressed up as 'Christian love'.

We all know what drives you is neither 'Christian' nor 'love':  it's the poisonous hatred you hold in your heart.  It certainly has nothing to do with Jesus.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are lists after lists of dead Palestinian children killed by Zionists. Lists on websites of human rights groups and lists buried in the records of UNISPAL and the UN. For many years, there were monthly reports on the conflict filed with the UN addressing human rights abuses day by day. There is plenty of evidence of Israel's nonstop targeting and  killing of civilians and children in Palestine.  But just as noone goes through all those now public German records of the Holocaust and compiles all the names of the dead, likewise noone goes through the last 70 years of killings in Palestine and compiles names and details there either.



There are also lists after lists of dead children killed by Muzzie terror scum. When are you going to start condemning them for their murderous acts??


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

The Islamist SherriKKK only cares about lies and slander against the Jews.  Disgusting is our Islamist poster Sherri.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 21, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There are lists after lists of dead Palestinian children killed by Zionists. Lists on websites of human rights groups and lists buried in the records of UNISPAL and the UN. For many years, there were monthly reports on the conflict filed with the UN addressing human rights abuses day by day. There is plenty of evidence of *Israel's nonstop targeting and  killing of civilians and children in Palestine. * But just as noone goes through all those now public German records of the Holocaust and compiles all the names of the dead, likewise noone goes through the last 70 years of killings in Palestine and compiles names and details there either.
> ...




I wonder people that hate Jews so much are members of certain groups, the klan, and or skin heads or  Islamist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Anything goes by Zionists  to divert attention from Israel's continuing attacks on the children of Palestine.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Anything goes by Zionists  to divert attention from Israel's continuing attacks on the children of Palestine.



We are all laughing at you my little Hezbollah fruitcake.  Your lies are hilarious.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Anything goes by Zionists  to divert attention from Israel's continuing attacks on the children of Palestine.



This happens to be the Middle East forum, and the Middle East is a huge place where many innocent children are being murdering all the time.  You can lie all you want to about Israel's continuing attacks on children, but seeing as how you nevewr have anything to say about the thousands and thousands of children who actually have been murdered elsewhere in the Middle East shows just what a hypocrite you are.  Someone should really change the tape on this robot.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum

Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum

Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum

QUOTE=Sally;8332407]





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Anything goes by Zionists  to divert attention from Israel's continuing attacks on the children of Palestine.



This happens to be the Middle East forum, and the Middle East is a huge place where many innocent children are being murdering all the time.  You can lie all you want to about Israel's continuing attacks on children, but seeing as how you nevewr have anything to say about the thousands and thousands of children who actually have been murdered elsewhere in the Middle East shows just what a hypocrite you are.  Someone should really change the tape on this robot.[/QUOTE]

Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum

Thread title


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally cannot read and understand English.

THE ability to understand  the topic of this thread escapes the capabilities of his or her mind.

I wonder if this is a normal problem for persons with gender confusion issues like Sally has.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Anything goes by Zionists  to divert attention from Israel's continuing attacks on the children of Palestine.
> ...



She reminds me of truth matters.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Minors, female prisoners suffer from extreme cold in Israeli jails | Maan News Agency

Minors suffering in Israeli prisons is in the news again.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Good.

Truth does matter.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum
> 
> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum
> 
> ...



Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum

Thread title[/QUOTE]

I think we can all figure out that Mrs. Sherri has no interest in the other children who have been murdered by her friends.  What does she care about them if she can't drag the Jews into the mix.  Every day children are being murdered in the Middle East and even though this happens to be the Middle East forum, Mrs. Sherri can't force herself to condemn even one murder of a child that has happened there even though there have been thousands and thousands of children murdered.  I think we can also see that Mrs. Sherri is obsessed with this one thread that she can't seem to let it go even though we on this forum are quite aware of what is happening in the Middle East and the murder of so many children.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Minors, female prisoners suffer from extreme cold in Israeli jails | Maan News Agency
> 
> Minors suffering in Israeli prisons is in the news again.



The prisoners get a salary whilst they are in prison of up to three times what a Palestinian Government worker gets.  Therefore if they are unwilling to spend their money on blankets as shown in your link then they must be spending their money on drugs, cigarettes, alcohol, etc.  Typical Palestinian mentality - they don't know how to look after their money.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally cannot read and understand English.
> 
> THE ability to understand  the topic of this thread escapes the capabilities of his or her mind.
> 
> I wonder if this is a normal problem for persons with gender confusion issues like Sally has.



Sally probably can read and understand English much better than Mrs. Sherri.  However, Sally is aware that only a sick person would be obsessed with this one thread and has to keep it running on and on while there are other important things happening in the Middle East.  I don't know why Mrs. Sherri doesn't start her own forum where she can bash Israel and the Jews to her heart's content since it is quite obvious that she is not interested in what is going on in the Middle East even though this is the Middle East forum.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum
> ...





> I think we can all figure out that Mrs. Sherri has no interest in the other children who have been murdered by her friends.  What does she care about them if she can't drag the Jews into the mix.  Every day children are being murdered in the Middle East and even though this happens to be the Middle East forum, Mrs. Sherri can't force herself to condemn even one murder of a child that has happened there even though there have been thousands and thousands of children murdered.  I think we can also see that Mrs. Sherri is obsessed with this one thread that she can't seem to let it go even though we on this forum are quite aware of what is happening in the Middle East and the murder of so many children.



Sherri has a love affair with Palestinian terrorists and their spawn.  She/he is not concerned with anything else.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're right, but all the anti-Semites practically sound the same.  The difference I think is that Mrs. Sherri will blabber day and night and night and day, and God only know on how many forums she blabbers the same nonsense.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

I keep having to tell the Sally thing over and over,  I have no friends who murder, but the Sally thing cannot read and comprehend English.

WE have a thread here about Israel's attacks upon children in Palestine. 

Why can't the Sally thing respond to the thread topic?

A baby was attacked and injured with tear gas, a deliberate and direct attack on him in his home is what the thread addresses.

Imagine if government authorities did this in the US and injured a baby like this, we would not hear an end to such a news story if it had happened in the US.

Well, this injured Palestinian baby has the right to  be free from this kind of attack, children in Palestine are attacked like this every day and it needs to stop.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum
> ...



I think we can all figure out that Mrs. Sherri has no interest in the other children who have been murdered by her friends.  What does she care about them if she can't drag the Jews into the mix.  Every day children are being murdered in the Middle East and even though this happens to be the Middle East forum, Mrs. Sherri can't force herself to condemn even one murder of a child that has happened there even though there have been thousands and thousands of children murdered.  I think we can also see that Mrs. Sherri is obsessed with this one thread that she can't seem to let it go even though we on this forum are quite aware of what is happening in the Middle East and the murder of so many children.[/QUOTE]

The thread is addressing Israel's attacks on children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Lives of children in Palestine matter too.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

Then put it in the Israel section then!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Children were burned to death with white phosphorous,  but Zionists say they have given up use of this weapon, a chemical weapon , because it does not photograph well. 

Israel gives up white phosphorus, because 'it doesn't photograph well'

By Idan Landau

That&#8217;s all well and good, except that at least 12 Gazans met their horrific death this way, burned to death by white phosphorus. Among them were three women, six children and a 15-month-old baby girl. Dozens more suffered burns from the material which continues to burn through flesh and tissue until it reaches the bone. Doctors in Gaza were helpless in treating the unfamiliar burns. Israel didn&#8217;t give them time to prepare themselves; white phosphorus shells hit Al-Quds Hospital and completely burned the top two floors.

Israel gives up white phosphorus, because ?it doesn?t photograph well? | +972 Magazine


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2013)

You're off topic, Sherri. This thread isn't abut WP, is it?

Let's go back to topic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Palestine is in the Middle East, some Zionists need to learn geography.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I keep having to tell the Sally thing over and over,  I have no friends who murder, but the Sally thing cannot read and comprehend English.
> 
> WE have a thread here about Israel's attacks upon children in Palestine.
> 
> ...



Why, Mrs. Sherri, on a Middle East forum where you certainly don't condemn those who are murdering innocent children, it only shows that you are an abettor of these people.  I know I am not in charge of this forum, but if I were, I would cut off threads like this one when they reach 250 posts because there are sick people who would be happy to make certain threads run up to 1,000, 2,000 or more  when a poster is obsessing over one baby (and thousands and thousands of babies have been murdered in the Middle East).  I guess Mrs. Sherri can tell her church ladies that she has no interest in the dead Christian babies all over the Middle East.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Children were burned to death with white phosphorous,  but Zionists say they have given up use of this weapon, a chemical weapon , because it does not photograph well.
> 
> Israel gives up white phosphorus, because 'it doesn't photograph well'
> 
> ...



You can't get us to go with your lies, so you just post lies of a different topic.  Give us another break please.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Lipush said:


> You're off topic, Sherri. This thread isn't abut WP, is it?
> 
> Let's go back to topic



Children were attacked with white phosphorous,  the Zionist attacks on children is the topic here.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You're off topic, Sherri. This thread isn't abut WP, is it?
> ...



No, the thread is about a month old baby being injured in that village

You're going OFF TOPIC, sherri


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 21, 2013)

Pooor l'il sherriKKKins - she's so bathetic(NOT a typo there!), even her blundering attempts at insults are derivative ......  Shades of the Christian teaching that Satan cannot create, only imitate.  

LOL, all that copy-cat nonsense does is prove that the sherrithing is truly devoid of any original thought.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I keep having to tell the Sally thing over and over,  I have no friends who murder, but the Sally thing cannot read and comprehend English.
> ...



I am discussing Israel's attacks on children in Palestine that injure and maim and kill. 

I cannot be an abettor of these crimes when I am doing all I can to expose the crimes.

IT'S Sally  Zionist pals in Palestine hurting children in Palestine. 

And Sally cannot bring itself to discuss these attacks.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

If Sally has nothing to add to the discussion about Israel's attacks upon children in Palestine,  SALLY could choose to simply refrain from babbling about other off topic matters on this thread.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Pooor l'il sherriKKKins - she's so bathetic(NOT a typo there!), even her blundering attempts at insults are derivative ......  Shades of the Christian teaching that Satan cannot create, only imitate.
> 
> LOL, all that copy-cat nonsense does is prove that the sherrithing is truly devoid of any original thought.



She's off topic, too.

And I think she has you on her ignore list, so she cannot possibly hear or see your truths.

Eh, at least I can quote you so she can see that post through mine.

Maybe I should do it more often?


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestine is in the Middle East, some Zionists need to learn geography.



"Palestine" is in the filthy l'il mind of HAMAS whores and spawn of Satan.  Calling Israel 'Palestine' is just one more Nazi-style Big Lie trying to deny Israel's very existence.

That's what nasty l'il sherriliars do - when they're not making idiot copy-cat insults.  Oh, sometimes they imagine themselves to be great poets, and write 'songs' which are pure droning drivel.....


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 21, 2013)

Lipush said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Pooor l'il sherriKKKins - she's so bathetic(NOT a typo there!), even her blundering attempts at insults are derivative ......  Shades of the Christian teaching that Satan cannot create, only imitate.
> ...



Thanks, sweetie - but you ought to know, the l'il sherrisatanspawn lies about that,  too.  And she never even gave H_G credit in her 'ignore list'.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Lipush said:


> You're off topic, Sherri. This thread isn't abut WP, is it?
> 
> Let's go back to topic



If staying on topic was construed as narrowly as you are trying to construe it, practically  all of the posts on this discussion board would be off topic. 

The OP is addressing Israel attacking a child and this is a regular Zionist practice in Palestine in her Occupation. 

You see evidence of this in tables of children killed, reports about child arrests,  and attacks on individual children like the one in the OP.

And burning to death children with white phosphorous is yet another practice carried out by Israel in her war she is waging against the Palestinian child.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 21, 2013)

"A baby was attacked and injured with tear gas, a deliberate and direct attack on him in his home is what the thread addresses."

Then this thread should be dumped in the garbage, because there WAS NO SUCH 'deliberate and direct' attack.

The l'il sherriliar is living down to the worst repute of lawyers in her every post as she continues to shit all over her Jesus by lying, misrepresenting and distorting the facts.

She isn't arguing about the real world, so NONE of her filthy rants are worth considering.  There is no truth in any of her online conniptions.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You're off topic, Sherri. This thread isn't abut WP, is it?
> ...



Why is the pious pustule such a lying whore for HAMAS?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Zionists hate sources being discussed that document these daily attacks upon the child in Palestine.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Lives of all children matter, but you evidently the dead children in the rest of the Mifdfle East don't matter to you even though day in and day out they are being murdered.  You seem to want certain threads to go on for eternity even though one child might be involved in your thread, but you certainly have not even made one or two posts about the other children who have died elsewhere in the Middle East and they have died in the thousands.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

A baby was deliberately attacked in his home with tear gas, that is a fact some ZIONISTS cannot come To Grips with. 

What is there left to say about such people and their shortcomings?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



No one is making the Sally thing post here.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Sally has nothing to add to the discussion about Israel's attacks upon children in Palestine,  SALLY could choose to simply refrain from babbling about other off topic matters on this thread.




Why, Mrs. Sherri, if you are so loathe to discuss what is happening in the huge Middle East, then perhaps you shouldn't be babbling on this Middle East forum.  You need your own Israel forum to babble and babble away all day long about those "evil Zionists."


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



This is the Middle East thread, therefore post about Middle East matters.  Matters about Israel and Fakestein go on that board, not here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > If Sally has nothing to add to the discussion about Israel's attacks upon children in Palestine,  SALLY could choose to simply refrain from babbling about other off topic matters on this thread.
> ...



Palestine is a part of The Middle East.

How often does Sally need to be reminded of this.

Occupied Palestine is where Israel attacked a baby in his home with tear gas.

IT Is where children are unlawfully arrested and targeted by Israel unlawfully in attacks on their person which injure and maim and kill.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree, you need your own Israel board to post on.  Your constant posting about Israel matters on the Middle  East board means you don't care about anything going on outside Israel.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Does Mrs. Sherri need to be reminded that this is the Middle East forum where she should also be discussing other things in the Middle East besides what is happening in Israel?  While thousands and thousands of innocent children have been killed in the Middle East, Mtrs. Sherri, in her sick obessession, is only interested in Israel and nothing else.  And I think anyone with brains realizes why she has this obsession with israel and doesn't care what is happening to children in the rest of the Middle East.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Anything goes by Zionists  to divert attention from Israel's continuing attacks on the children of Palestine.



Hey, that's very similar to your view that anything goes with raghead camel jockeys to divert attention from their continuing attacks on whoever they don't like at any given moment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum
> 
> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum
> 
> ...



Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum

Thread title[/QUOTE]

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Global Discussion > Middle East - General

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Global Discussion > Middle East - General

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Global Discussion > Middle East - General

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Global Discussion > Middle East - General


Sub-Forum Title.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Then put it in the Israel section then!



Seconded.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Of course you only want to discuss Israel's "attacks". You want to try to drown out the far more heinous acts your Muzzie pals commit on everyone else.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A baby was deliberately attacked in his home with tear gas, that is a fact some ZIONISTS cannot come To Grips with.



deliberately?

I'd like to see you prove it, Sherri.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You're off topic, Sherri. This thread isn't abut WP, is it?
> ...



And 'barrel bombs' are yet another way terrorists in the Middle East (note: sub-forum name) practice to kill the current enemy du jour.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



That's what is confusing me. She starts threads in the Middle East sub-forum, then loses her mind when people talk about the Middle East.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The fatality tables clearly disclose that in Palestine Israel is doing most of the killing and carrying out most of the heinous acts. 

Facts speak louder than words and they speak all for themselves.  

I do not need luck, I just need to speak the truth about what is happening in Palestine.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2013)

Israel and palestine are part of the middle east.
What effects syria, lebanon and jordan affect Israel and the palestinians, and vs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What is so confusing?

Who starts a thread on Iran and posts comments about Saudi Arabia? 

We title our threads typically with titles of articles that generally address the countries being discussed in the thread.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Nice subset limiting there. 

The truth is that the fatality tables for the entire Middle East (note: sub-forum name) are tilted the other way by a factor of at least 40.

True story.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

This thread is addressing an injury to a Palestinian child caused by an Israeli raid.

Palestine is Palestine, it is not Syria or Iran or Lebanon or Jordan. 

Palestine is in the Middle East.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



The proper way to do things around here is that if you want to limit discussion, start the thread in the proper sub-forum.

I.E. if you want to talk about only the Middle East, start it here.
If you want to only talk about Israel or Palestine, start it there.
If you only want to talk about Anwar bin Jody's pet pig, start it in Pets.
Etc.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Who can discuss a thing that does not exist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



fuck you!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread is addressing an injury to a Palestinian child caused by an Israeli raid.
> 
> Palestine is Palestine, it is not Syria or Iran or Lebanon or Jordan.
> 
> Palestine is in the Middle East.





> This thread is addressing an injury to a "Palestinian" child during an Israeli defensive operation that was prompted by "Palestinian" arab aggression.



There. Fixed that for ya' sweetie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread is addressing an injury to a Palestinian child caused by an Israeli raid.
> 
> Palestine is Palestine, it is not Syria or Iran or Lebanon or Jordan.
> 
> Palestine is in the Middle East.



And because this thread is in the Middle East sub-forum, we get to address injuries to kids in other parts of the M.E. caused by Islam terror scum.

See how that works?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is addressing an injury to a Palestinian child caused by an Israeli raid.
> ...



That was very nice of you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Palestinian minors held as prisoners in Israel's Hasharon prison are suffering from extreme cold .

The  Israeli prison service continues to refuse to provide them with enough blankets, a prisoners' representative said today,  Saturday, December 21, 2013.

Minors, female prisoners suffer from extreme cold in Israeli jails | Maan News Agency


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Imagine being a mother or father of a 12 year old in that prison in Israel, it is Christmas and your child is cold and in jail and you cannot do anything to relieve his or her suffering. YOU likely cannot even visit your 12 year old child.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian minors held as prisoners in Israel's Hasharon prison are suffering from extreme cold .
> 
> The  Israeli prison service continues to refuse to provide them with enough blankets, a prisoners' representative said today,  Saturday, December 21, 2013.
> 
> Minors, female prisoners suffer from extreme cold in Israeli jails | Maan News Agency



I notice your "story" title only mentions minors and females. Is that because the "men" are not suffering because they're swiping blankets from the women and kids?? 


I'll bet they are.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > sherrimunnerlyn said:
> ...


Atta boy, Sherri! Way to go!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Imagine being a mother or father of a 12 year old in that prison in Israel, it is Christmas and your child is cold and in jail and you cannot do anything to relieve his or her suffering. YOU likely cannot even visit your 12 year old child.



"Don't do the crime if you can't do the time"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SivUT1x7j18]Baretta Intro - Sammy Davis Jr - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is what happens when a mother tries to visit her child at Israel's Hasharon Prison

"Palestinian mother was arrested on Tuesday when she went to Israel's Hasharon Prison to visit her 16 year old son. Shadad Al-Awar's mother was detained in the waiting room of the prison on the pretext that she had forgotten to remove her mobile phone from her pocket, said the head of the Committee for Jerusalemite Detainees, Amjad Abu Asab."

"After the first search," said Abu Asab, "the phone was found on the prisoner's mother who protested that she had forgotten it was there." The authorities, he added, refused to listen to her and insisted on holding her for questioning. She was taken to a police station in the Kfar Saba area. Neither her husband nor her five-month old baby were permitted to go with her. This was her first visit to see her son, who was arrested on 5 May.

Mother arrested visiting child in Israeli prison. 

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...her-arrested-visiting-child-in-israeli-prison


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > sherrimunnerlyn said:
> ...



Such nasty language.

Does Jesus know you're using such terrible profanities??


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



That is the Islamist in her, so to speak.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is what happens when a mother tries to visit her child at Israel's Hasharon Prison
> 
> "Palestinian mother was arrested on Tuesday when she went to Israel's Hasharon Prison to visit her 16 year old son. Shadad Al-Awar's mother was detained in the waiting room of the prison on the pretext that she had forgotten to remove her mobile phone from her pocket, said the head of the Committee for Jerusalemite Detainees, Amjad Abu Asab."
> 
> ...



She knew cell phones were against the rules, and took one anyway?

What a retard.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is what happens when a mother tries to visit her child at Israel's Hasharon Prison
> 
> "Palestinian mother was arrested on Tuesday when she went to Israel's Hasharon Prison to visit her 16 year old son. Shadad Al-Awar's mother was detained in the waiting room of the prison on the pretext that she had forgotten to remove her mobile phone from her pocket, said the head of the Committee for Jerusalemite Detainees, Amjad Abu Asab."
> 
> ...



Rules are rules.  And 16 is not a child - children younger can be as deadly as adults.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I think we all have a responsibility to help Mahmoud come over from the Dark Side, a bottomless pit filled with irrational medieval hatred though he is.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what happens when a mother tries to visit her child at Israel's Hasharon Prison
> ...



Rules don't apply to "Palestinian" Arabs, god damn it!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



They have no respect for themselves, their families, and are a law unto themselves.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Fictitious people don't have to follow the rules of Man.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Must be so frustrating for those no-good Fakestinians to know they are good for nothing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Now be fair. They are good at sperm smuggling.


----------



## Jos (Dec 21, 2013)

International rules will come home to bite israels arse soon


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Immaculate conceptions too (or should I say deception).


----------



## abu afak (Dec 21, 2013)

And I might add to my many criticisms/outings of the SPAMMING "Baby Killer" DRONE Munnerlyn....
In addition to putting ALL Her I-P strings in 'M-E General' to catch more stupid eyes....

Almost all her 'News' is from _Ma'an_, UNVERIFIABLE Palestinian Hearsay.
No back up whatsoever on Most of it.
Imagine if all my posts were from 'Settlers Weekly'? 
(Even ie, Likud would have to be answerable to a larger Natl/Intl audience.)
*We don't know ie....
IF it's even true a baby went to a hospital, what it had IF it did, and/or IF it's parents were using the house to Fire on Israelis.. or IF any neighbors were.*
If your neighbor is a Hamas commander or Qassam Bomb builder, it's on THEM for Operating among Civilians. (see oft invoked 'Geneva Convention')

*Ma'an just got this Defamation about "opening the Flood gates", Wrong.*
Israel 'opens dams' flooding Gaza Strip near Deir al Balah | Maan News Agency

So some CREDIBLE News sources in the future would be in order.
This is Ridiculous. 
Merely "some palestinian said Israel did that", so "Baby Killer" MunnerDefamer can blow it up into "70 years of infanticide".

.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2013)

Vast majority of the prisoners are muslim, so mentioning christmas and children is irrelevant, muslim do not observe christmas as a holiday.  Muslim are not supposed to celebrate mawlid an nabi but many do.
Using christmas as if it is somehow more important to muslim is a propaganda tool aimed at a christian audience.
You think juvenile prisoners in the west are being released just because it is christmas? 

Posters worry about prisons inside jails being cold but want bedouins to remain outside in tents with no services.  They condemn Israel for providing decent housing for the bedouin and for not having enough blankets in a one a century storm that effected the whole region.  Everyone went to extremes to help others, from Israelis breaking sabbath; to IDF helping with evacuations, pumps, food and fuel; to kings and ministers pushing cars stuck in the snow.  Some people sleeping out side or trapped in their car for days didn't have blankets or a warm drink till eventually rescued.  Too many in the region froze to death.
But the issue consume posters is prisoners getting chilled because they only have five blankets.  I'm sure a lot of people during that storm would have been grateful, and might have lived, with only one or two blankets, or even a knit hat and pair of gloves.

Prisoners in Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, even Egypt, how many blankets were they allotted?  Were they allowed blankets and jackets from home?  Were they even allowed to see their family since their arrests?  Do the family even know they have been arrests and are alive?
In egypt prisoners are often stacked like sardines in a can, in outdoor holding cages that are about 6'x8'.  Prisoners packed in like teens trying to set records for how many fit in a VW bug, often wait all day for a court room to call them.  Bathrooms breaks not included.

Israeli prisons might not have golf course and tennis courts but they do provide college educations.  Some prisoners when listed as part of a prison release or trade did not want to leave.  They want to complete their education or knew life back in the WB or G would not be as easy, or they would have to go back to fighting and likely death.

Prisons are not supposed to be luxury spas or vacation resorts.
As for the cold this winter, it was unusual and the needs of many were greater than just those of the prisoners.  Should blankets be taken from those evacuated in gaza and given to the prisoners instead?  Maybe Israel should not have been helping syrian refugee up north or arab Israelis trapped in the snow.  Or just civilian jews should have been left to freeze to death as terrorists in jail might have tried to do, which is why they are in jail?

If you are a prisoner arrested on a ship that later begins sinking, you don't get the first seat on the first lifeboat.  You wait your turn.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Imagine being a mother or father of a 12 year old in that prison in Israel, it is Christmas and your child is cold and in jail and you cannot do anything to relieve his or her suffering. YOU likely cannot even visit your 12 year old child.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

There are Palestinian Christians and they are victims of ethnic cleansing and genocide too.

THE Fact that Zionists posting here could care less about Christians has been obvious for a very long time


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Elias Chacour was a Christian boy who lived in the Galilee in 1948, he witnessed the ethnic cleansing of his village and writes about it in Blood Brothers. 


Christmas letter from Abuna Elias Chacour, Archbishop of Galilee

"To all our Friends: PEACE One more unique celebration of Christmas is upon us. A year has passed and we are still on track. A year has passed yet not without leaving behind strongly vivid memories. Presence with all my people On February 25th I was consecrated Archbishop of Akko, Haifa, Nazareth, and all of Galilee. This is my official title and practically speaking I am archbishop of all Israel for the Melkite Catholic Church in the Holy Land. It is the largest church in Israel comprising about 78,000 Palestinian Arab Christians citizens of Israel. The total number of Christians still remaining, but continually diminishing, is around 147,000. Following my consecration in the Church of the Sermon on the Mount, the first week was dedicated to receiving many hundreds of Christians, Moslems, Druze and Jews who came to present their congratulations. At the same time Great Lent began with the long daily prayers all over the Diocese. ...

hhttp://www.indcatholicnews.com/news.php?viewStory=6812


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are Palestinian Christians and they are victims of ethnic cleansing and genocide too.
> 
> THE Fact that Zionists posting here could care less about Christians has been obvious for a very long time



It is quite obvious that the Jew haters like Mrs. Sherri don't care what is happening to the Christians elsewhere in the Middle East.  Egypt is where the early Christians settled, and now her friends want to clean Egypt of all the Christians.  Does Mrs. Sherri care?  I think she should take up what is happening to the Christians in Egypt with Jesus tomorrow over coffee.  He must be heartbroken over what is happening to the descendents of His early Christian followers.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Elias Chacour was a Christian boy who lived in the Galilee in 1948, he witnessed the ethnic cleansing of his village and writes about it in Blood Brothers.
> 
> 
> Christmas letter from Abuna Elias Chacour, Archbishop of Galilee
> ...




I think we can go country to country to see what is happening to the Christians in the Middle East.  Evidently if Mrs. Sherri were to meet the author she would rant and rave they he is working for the "evil zionists."

The Forgotten: Christians Persecuted in the Middle East


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally is filled with hate and lies, what I post about Palestine says absolutely nothing about my feelings of other places and other issues. 

Sally is incapable of discussing Palestine.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally is filled with hate and lies, what I post about Palestine says absolutely nothing about my feelings of other places and other issues.
> 
> Sally is incapable of discussing Palestine.




Looks like the Jew hater, Mrs. Sherri, is on her way of making these thread into 1,000 posts?  Knowing her, she will be blabbering about this until Kingdom Come and ignore all the murders her friends are doing to others elsewhere in the Middle East.  If you are on a Middle East forum, you certainly should participate in what is going on in other parts of the Middle East.  Since your only obsession is posting about Israel here, it only shows that you care nothing about the other people in the Middle East, no matter what happens to them, because your only purpose on this forum is to try and get the readers to hate the Jews.  Anyone with brains has picked this up a long, long time ago.  Has Mrs. Sherri ever posted when innocent Muslims of one sect have been blown up by another sect?  Of course she hasn't because she really doesn't care what happens to them.  The Jews are not involved so it isn't worth her time.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Israel's prions are notorious for their mistreatment of child prisoners, Palestinian Muslim children and Palestinian Christian children

Zionists really have an extreme hatred for Christian and Muslim children to treat them this way

Hasharon Prison administration detains minors under the hot sun

"The administration of Israel's Hasharon Prison detained minors and their legal representatives for three hours under the hot sun a few days ago. The incident took place after units of Special Forces broke into one of the sections of the prison, searched a room and destroyed its contents without justification."

According to the article, during the visit of a Palestinian Prisoners' Club lawyer, he met with the minors' spokesman, Amjad Mohammed Mahmud Siraj, who was transferred recently from Ofer Prison along with Mohammed Salameh. The two were asked to arrange the minors' affairs after they threatened to go on hunger strike.

Siraj said,  "The tragic situation in the prison has not changed, and the prison administration did not address the problems and issues of the minors, whose suffering is getting worse by the day due to prison policies." Only some of the less important requests were dealt with by the prison administration.

The Prisoners' Club lawyer stated he was told by the representative of the prison that special units had stormed the section and searched room number one a few days ago. "Apparently, when the room was turned upside down, the prisoners were strip-searched," he claimed.

Siraj added that the prison administration didn't stop at such humiliating procedures: "They took the prisoners into the yard and kept them in a crucifixion position in the scorching sun until the end of the search." Nothing illegal was found inside the room, he insisted, "but they tore off and destroyed the bathroom tiles, ripped the bedding and tampered with the prisoners' belongings, smashing them deliberately."

Renewing its demand for the minors' section at Hasharon to be closed because of the squalid conditions, the Prisoners' Club asserted that "their continued detention is considered to be a crime by the public authorities".

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...ministration-detains-minors-under-the-hot-sun


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2013)

He also believes in the state of Israel and that Israelis and palestinians should learn to get along, not attack and blame each other.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Elias Chacour was a Christian boy who lived in the Galilee in 1948, he witnessed the ethnic cleansing of his village and writes about it in Blood Brothers.
> 
> 
> Christmas letter from Abuna Elias Chacour, Archbishop of Galilee
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

He wrote about a Palestinian Christian boy in Gaza crucified by Zionists during the First Intifada.

Yes, Archbishop Elias Chacour desires peace, just as I do.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He wrote about a Palestinian Christian boy in Gaza crucified by Zionists during the First Intifada.
> 
> Yes, Archbishop Elias Chacour desires peace, just as I do.



If you desired peace so much, you would tell  your friends to have more tolerance for those of other religions, in addition to more tolerance of those Muslims who are of other sects.  How you can close your eyes to what is going on in the rest of the Middle East is beyond me.  Over 115,000 killed, God only knows how many have been wounded, and over a million people are refugees.  This is one of the biggest humanitarian crises of all times, and all  you can blabber about is those "evil Zionists."


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel's prions are notorious for their mistreatment of child prisoners, Palestinian Muslim children and Palestinian Christian children
> 
> Zionists really have an extreme hatred for Christian and Muslim children to treat them this way
> 
> ...




The one here who is the hater is you.  If you weren't a hater,  you wouldn't concentrate exclusively on whom those you call the "evil Zionists," but would also keep your eyes open to what is happening all over the Middle East.  Evidently you don't care about what is happening to prisoners in other Muslims countries, no matter how terrible the atrocities are that are committed upon them.  Of course, Mrs. Sherri is going to show us loads of articles by this Middle East Monitor telling us about what is happening to prisoners in other Middle East countries.  Aren't you, Mrs. Sherri, or do they like you just obsess over Israel no matter what is happening elsewhere?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Child prisoners mistreated in Hasharon prison

234 Palestinian children and youth are held as prisoners in Israeli prisons,*reported Palestinian researcherAbdel Nasser Ferwana.

Children and youth prisoners at Hasharon prison reported on Saturday, July 6 that skin diseases were spreading throughout their ranks in the prison, calling for intervention by international medical and human rights organizations.

In a message leaked from inside the prisons, Wael Fakhri Turkman, a prisoner held in Hasharon, said that the youth prisoners in Hasharon were being denied legal and medical visits after the dramatic spread of the infectious skin diseases.

Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » Child prisoners suffer from spread of skin disease in Hasharon


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally really should deal with her hate for Christian and Muslim children in Palestine,  I suggest professional help. It's not normal to hate these children like Sally does.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

UN: Israeli forces abuse Palestinian children

Last updated: 20 June 2013


A UN human rights group has accused Israel of abuses against Palestinian children that include torture, solitary confinement and threats of death and sexual assault in prisons.

In the report released on Thursday, the UN Committee on the Rights of the Child said it expressed its "deepest concern about the reported practice of torture and ill-treatment of Palestinian children arrested, prosecuted and detained by the military and the police".

The committee said soldiers arrested Palestinian youth regularly during night-time raids, tying the childrens' hands painfully and blindfolding them, and often transferring them to detention centres without informing their parents.


UN: Israeli forces abuse Palestinian children - Al Jazeera English


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally really should deal with her hate for Christian and Muslim children in Palestine,  I suggest professional help. It's not normal to hate these children like Sally does.



And of course the sherriKKKins knows all about 'not normal'.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally really should deal with her hate for Christian and Muslim children in Palestine,  I suggest professional help. It's not normal to hate these children like Sally does.




Actually I think you have to change your therapist.  The one you are going to now isn't doing you much good, and you either have to have your dosage upped or a change in medicine.  The one who is showing her hate here is you, Mrs. Sherri, who is obsessing over Israel and the Palestinians only because the Jews are involved.  A normal person on a Middle East forum would be interested in knowing what is happening in the entire Middle East.  That you have nothing to say about the Christians and Muslims being killed all over the Middle East by your friends says an awful lot about you.  Meanwhile, we all know that thousands upon thousands of innocent children have died just in the Syrian Civil War, and Mrs. Sherri doesn't care about these children because she can't blame their murder on those she calls the "evil Zionists."


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally really should deal with her hate for Christian and Muslim children in Palestine,  I suggest professional help. It's not normal to hate these children like Sally does.
> ...



Sad, isn't it, when so many advances have been made in medicine to treat those with mental problems.   If she lived near a big city, maybe they are having clinical trials on some new kind of medicine that she can join up for.  I would think that at her comparatively young age she would want to be up and about socializing with her peers instead of posting her Jew hatred all over the Internet night and day.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Child prisoners mistreated in Hasharon prison
> 
> 234 Palestinian children and youth are held as prisoners in Israeli prisons,*reported Palestinian researcherAbdel Nasser Ferwana.
> 
> ...




Sad, isn't it, when so many stories have come out about how children are being tortured in Muslim prisons, that Mrs. Sherri is only obsessed with Palestinian prisoners and the prisoners in other country can be tortured over and over until they die.  Unless Mrs. Sherri can drag into "those evil Zionists," she doesn't care how many children are being tortured or whether these children are Christians or Muslims.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

I do not have a therapist or problem,  just a commitment to see Injustices facing children and others in Palestine, living under Occupation end.

THIS is a completely normal desire for people with a conscience.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

And, one more time, Palestine lies within The Middle East.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not have a therapist........



Patience.

Ohamacare is coming.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2013)

Syrians jihadists have crucified christians.
MB crucify Copts in Egypt.
Romans crucified more than 250,000 jews.
Muslims crucify other mulsims out of hate or for reasons of sharia.
Crucifixion is not used by jews.   




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He wrote about a Palestinian Christian boy in Gaza crucified by Zionists during the First Intifada.
> 
> Yes, Archbishop Elias Chacour desires peace, just as I do.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not have a therapist or problem,  just a commitment to see Injustices facing children and others in Palestine, living under Occupation end.
> 
> THIS is a completely normal desire for people with a conscience.





If you don't have a therapist, what is a woman of your age doing stuck in the house day in and day out spewing nonsense on a forum and who knows exactly how many forums you are on all over the Internet.  Can't the church ladies come and take you out for an hour or two to get some fresh air?  If you were so interested in injustice facing children, you would be worrying about all the children in the Middle East.

https://www.google.com/#q=children+tortured+in+middle+east+prisons.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And, one more time, Palestine lies within The Middle East.



We all know where Palestine is.  I think the readers can realize that you would love to make this exclusively a forum for people like you to constantly bash Israel and the Jews and that there should be no discussion of other places in the Middle East even though this is the Middle East forum.  It is quite evident that you have no interest in what is going on elsehwere in the Midfdle East even though lots is happening there.  Can't you fake it a little that you care a bit about what is happening in the Middle East what with this huge humanitarian crisis?


----------



## abu afak (Dec 21, 2013)

"Baby Killer" Drone Munnerlyn had NO Answer again.
Her OP's are based on wildly Bigoted palestinian Advocacy 'news' sites.



abu afak said:


> And I might add to my many criticisms/outings of the SPAMMING "Baby Killer" DRONE Munnerlyn....
> In addition to putting ALL Her I-P strings in 'M-E General' to catch more stupid eyes....
> 
> *Almost all her 'News' is from Ma'an, UNVERIFIABLE Palestinian Hearsay*.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Palestinians are human beings, and Palestine is recognized by the UN and many nations as well.

Ma'an is a credible news source.

So, no reason not to cite it and discuss news reported there.

The fact some Zionists refuse to recognize Palestinians or Palestine is a personal problem they need to get over.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians are human beings, and Palestine is recognized by the UN and many nations as well.
> 
> Ma'an is a credible news source.
> 
> ...



Who are these so-called "Palestinians" you have become a discussion board propagandist for?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians are human beings, and Palestine is recognized by the UN and many nations as well.
> 
> *Ma'an is a credible news source.*
> 
> ...



   

   

   ​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube

Palestinians are the indigenous people of Palestine whose ancestors Herodotus wrote about over 2400 years ago


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

Watch "Achmed the Dead Terrorist (Good Quality Version)" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOXCAKL9ESc]Achmed the Dead Terrorist (Good Quality Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Pali terror scum can be quite humorous after they blow themselves up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Palestinians are the indigenous people of Palestine whose ancestors Herodotus wrote about over 2400 years ago


There were NO such people  until after the recognition of Israel as a country.
And not every Israeli  left the country.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Herodotus on Palestinians 2460 years ago.mpg" on YouTube
> ...



Israel declared herself a country in 1948.

Herodotus wrote about Palestine over 2400 years ago.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



How many times are you going to give us the shtick about Herodotus?  Most of those Arabs came flooding into the area, according to the British officials stationed there who observed what was happening, when the Jews had jobs for them, the same way you see people coming across our southern border for jobs and the same way you see people from poor countries going to Europe for jobs..  Isn't it strange, though, that there were travelers through that area way back said they only saw some Bedouins riding around and when they came to the big cities they mainly saw the Jews.  Maybe in a few years, Mrs. Sherri will tell us the Iranians now living in the U.S. did not come from Iran but are indigenous to the U.S.

Jews to no one's land


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

So funny seeing Sally thanking it's very own post!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Ar·ab·ize***(r-bz)

tr.v.*Ar·ab·ized,*Ar·ab·iz·ing,*Ar·ab·iz·es

1.*To make Arabic in form, style, or character.

2.*To bring under Arab influence or control.

Arab·i·zation*(-b-zshn)*n.

ttp://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=Arabized

OVER time, Palestinians became Arabized.

LIkely, ancestors even included Jews who converted to Islam or Christianity and became Arabized.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 21, 2013)

One of my favorites




Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "Achmed the Dead Terrorist (Good Quality Version)" on YouTube
> 
> Achmed the Dead Terrorist (Good Quality Version) - YouTube
> 
> Pali terror scum can be quite humorous after they blow themselves up.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So funny seeing Sally thanking it's very own post!


Take your stupid insinuations to the administrators, cum bubble.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Why would I do that? I am having too much fun watching the show.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > So funny seeing Sally thanking it's very own post!
> ...



Mrs. Sherri is too stupid to scroll to the bottom and see us both on at the same time.  Say if we can merge into one person, we can take our act to Vegas.  Maybe Mrs. Sherri will finally get out of her house to catch our act.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my favorites also, Aris.  Perhaps he can put Mrs. Sherri on his lap and she can be Mrs. Achmed.


----------



## Sally (Dec 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ar·ab·ize***(r-bz)
> 
> tr.v.*Ar·ab·ized,*Ar·ab·iz·ing,*Ar·ab·iz·es
> 
> ...



No doubvt a "Christian" woman such as Mrs. Sherri has not problem with the Arabs leaving the Saudi Peninsula and invading the surrounding countries.  What does she care that those in the surrounding countries also contained the original followers of Jesus, and they were forced to convert to Islam, and many were killed who refused.  I don't think the Christians whose ancestors were lucky enough to survive the Arab onslaught actually think of themselves as Arabs.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 21, 2013)

LMAO...is terrorist lover still yapping?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 21, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ar·ab·ize***(r-bz)
> ...



They see themselves as Arab Christians.

Archbishop Elias Chacour addresses this fully. 

But he does not see himself just as an Arab Christian, he also sees himself as a Palestinian Christian and as an Israeli, a second class citizen of Israel.



Watch "Elias Chacour on Relationships in the Middle East" on YouTube


----------



## Lipush (Dec 22, 2013)

syrenn said:


> LMAO...is terrorist lover still yapping?



Yep. Try and keep up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sherri lying being hypocritical and giving out misinformation will not get you any sympathy for your cause.
Most people will  reject your cause.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 22, 2013)

Sherri, we all know you post from dubious sources, tell lies, are only concerned for Fakestinians, are on this board non-stop, are quite honestly you are psychotic.  Lighten up a bit.

So, people, let's have some songs............  What's your favorite?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnIqLlBwzrc]Brenda Lee - Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sherri, we all know you post from dubious sources, tell lies, are only concerned for Fakestinians, are on this board non-stop, are quite honestly you are psychotic.  Lighten up a bit.
> 
> So, people, let's have some songs............  What's your favorite?
> 
> Brenda Lee - Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree Lyrics - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/oeyNVOepYyo]Katy Perry ROAR MusicVideo Legendado / LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 22, 2013)

Ortsgruppen Sherri can't lighten up. He had a bad time last Christmas.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zL3hwmvDUQ]A Very Hitler Christmas! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Dec 22, 2013)

Lipush said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO...is terrorist lover still yapping?
> ...




 


yes, i see it is still yapping.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sherhave said  ying being hypocritical and giving out misinformation will not get you any sympathy for your cause.
> Most people will  reject your cause.



What lies?

The fact you prove not a word I have said to be untrue discloses who the real liar is. 

Truth shall always be brought into Light,  that is the nature and character and essence of Truth. 

God is Love and Love has victory!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLhkStL0xyM]Hitler Sings & Christmas Time in Hell - South Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherhave said  ying being hypocritical and giving out misinformation will not get you any sympathy for your cause.
> ...



You just lied in this post. I and others in this thread have proven you wrong


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 22, 2013)

Explosion on Israeli bus, no casualties: report #Genieo Explosion on Israeli bus, no casualties: report | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR 

Red Cross: 500,000 Wounded in Syria #Genieo Red Cross: 500,000 Wounded in Syria - Middle East - News - Israel National News 

New airstrikes on Syria's Aleppo kill dozens: Activists #Genieo Activists: Strikes kill at least 25 in Syria | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR 

12 killed in attacks against church in southern Syria | Shanghai Daily 12 killed in attacks against church in southern Syria | Shanghai Daily 

U.N. Base In South Sudan Attacked As Civil War Fears Grow U.N. Base In South Sudan Attacked As Civil War Fears Grow (VIDEO) 

Anatomy of an honour killing: Why a Palestinian community demanded a father murder his daughter Anatomy of an ?honour? killing: Why a Palestinian community demanded a father murder his divorced daughter | National Post  via [MENTION=35136]Nat[/MENTION]ionalpost

Al-Qaida's plan to conquer Mideast, Africa #Genieo Al-Qaida?s plan to conquer Mideast, Africa 

U.N. General Assembly condemns Syria, Iran, North Korea for rights abuses http://fw.to/EULzvSc

Mysterious vanishings and torture in secret al-Qaeda jails in Syria exposed #Genieo Mysterious vanishings and torture in secret al-Qaeda jails in Syria exposed | Al Bawaba 

And you're hung up talking about blankets?  Life is happening and blankets should not be a cause a traffic jam on a middle east forum.  There is more to the middle east than prison blankets.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

When a Poster has nothing to say about a thread topic, sometimes they can certainly vomit out a lot of  irrelevant BS in posts here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No lies but yours .

TRUTH is such a beautiful thing, you cannot destroy it no matter how hard you try.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


TDM rebirth^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When a Poster has nothing to say about a thread topic, sometimes they can certainly vomit out a lot of  irrelevant BS in posts here.



People disappearing, being killed or being wounded in the Middle East is irrelevant to you?

You really are a sick, sick "person".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 22, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians are human beings, and Palestine is recognized by the UN and many nations as well.
> 
> Ma'an is a credible news source.
> 
> ...



It most certainly is NOT a credible news source.    

No article you cite in any threads of yours sourced from Ma'an are taken seriously by us.


*The Ma´an Network: Promoting Understanding or a Radical Palestinian Agenda?*​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

I and 99% of the rest of the world could care less what  a Zionist thinks about anything. 

Get over yourselves, the world is fed up with Zionist attacks upon the child in Palestine.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I and 99% of the rest of the world could care less what  a Zionist thinks about anything.
> 
> Get over yourselves, the world is fed up with Zionist attacks upon the child in Palestine.



And the board members here are fed up of your fake stores from Ma'an.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

Nabi Saleh: 4 year old Child on his way home attacked with tear gas by Israeli forces &#8211; in pictures

Photos of more children in Palestine Israel injured in attacks with tear gas.


Nabi Saleh: 4 year old Child on his way home attacked with tear gas by Israeli forces ? in pictures | Occupied Palestine | ??????


----------



## Sally (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nabi Saleh: 4 year old Child on his way home attacked with tear gas by Israeli forces  in pictures
> 
> Photos of more children in Palestine Israel injured in attacks with tear gas.
> 
> ...



Oh my God, over 800 posts on this, and she can't bring up one article on this Middle East forum about the Muslim and Christian children who have been wounded, tortured and killed in the Syrian Civil War.  Apparently she doesn't even care about the Syrian children who are refugees and are freezing while living in tents.  One would think that after this thread got up to 500 posts, she would give it a rest for a while to get out of her house for some Christmas shopping.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 22, 2013)

Sherri/Abdul are robots.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Nabi Saleh: 4 year old Child on his way home attacked with tear gas by Israeli forces  in pictures
> ...



Syria is not in Palestine.

Again, this is a thread about attacks on children in Palestine by Zionists .

It is a very serious and continuing problem.

Hundreds of Palestinian children are at this very moment imprisoned by a Israel and subject to mistreatment, torture, sexual threats, sexual abuse and other violations of their rights under intl law


----------



## Sally (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



However, Syria is in the Middle East and should be discussed on a Middle East forum instead of having over 800 (and probably in no time way over 1,000) threads on one subject.  With all your blabbering about Palestine and the Israelis, apparently you don't think about what is haplpening to the Syrian children whether they are Muslims or Christians.  Over 7,000 have died, many tortured in prisons and God only know how many are now freezing in tents because of their being refugees.  By the way, I once read in the past that many of these Palestinian children (who are no doubt in their teens and were picked up for some legitimate reason) have said that they don't mind being in the prisons at all where it is nice and quiet, unlike their homes where it is noisy with lots of kids around, because they are able to study in peace.  Do you really think that they are being treated much worse than the children in Muslim jails who are being tortured?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Certainly, SALLY Is free to start threads and discuss Syria.

WHO'S stopping you?

And no child wants to be in a prison, I do not believe your story.


----------



## Sally (Dec 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



However, Mrs. Sherri, on a Middle Eastern boards, all your threads appear to be about the Israel/Palestine conflict and nothing else about the Middle East which really shows the readers that you are not really interested in what is happening in the Middle East, no matter how many people are imprisoned, tortured, killed or forced to become refugees.

Do you really think I care whether you believe my story or not?  It is not important what you actually believe since many of the readers don't believe your stories either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Deflection. 

I am not the issue.


----------



## Sally (Dec 23, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Wow, over 800 posts on this thread now on the way to probably 1,000 or more.  Since Mrs. Sherri first posted this, I wander how many unfortunate Syrian childre, both Christian and Muslim, have been killed since then.  I don't think Mrs. Sherr's favorite groups keep track of that, but maybe they can give us a ballpark figure.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 24, 2013)

Israel strikes Gaza after border shootings, 3 dead in violence

In this strike, Israel killed a 3 year old little girl.

One more murdered child in Palestine. 

Israel strikes Gaza after border shootings, 3 dead in violence | Maan News Agency


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sherri


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Any news on the month old who   spit up some of his formula?         My kid spit up---
I had to switch him to formula-----from---uhm---the natural method-----he was 
DAMNED PISSED------and tossed that damned formula back at me for about a month----
finally he got used to it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sherri
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing your talent with all of us.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the month old who   spit up some of his formula?         My kid spit up---
> ...



Paranoid much.  How can you, a supposed committed Christian and a mother be posting this time of the morning on Christmas Day.  Sick, sick, sick.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas Day was the day a mother in Palestine living under Occupation gave birth to a baby who saved the world.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christmas Day was the day a mother in Palestine living under Occupation gave birth to a baby who saved the world.



Are you stuck to your computer chair?  Are you so paranoid about the Jews that even on Christmas Day you need to vomit your lies and hate against Jews.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> But I agree, the palis need to quit using children as shields not only because it is despicable but also because the jew/israelis/zionists don't give a shit anyway.
> 
> They shoot first and ask for child body counts later...
> 
> Then have a party when it hits the over/under.



They were firing tear gas at houses.. The child was in the house.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > But I agree, the palis need to quit using children as shields not only because it is despicable but also because the jew/israelis/zionists don't give a shit anyway.
> ...



Stories from Ma'an are dubious.  That is common knowledge.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > But I agree, the palis need to quit using children as shields not only because it is despicable but also because the jew/israelis/zionists don't give a shit anyway.
> ...



The only crime committed against that child was by Israel who deliberately attacked a 1 month old child with tear gas.

Since then, ISRAEL has shot a 13 year old child in the back walking home from school killing him and attacked and killed a 3 year old little girl in Gaza.

Israel's crimes against the child in Palestine continue nonstop.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Give us all a break.  One day a year, that's all we ask.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

Does any Palestinian in Palestine ever have a break from war crimes  of Occupation? NO


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

And since when do Zionists care about Christmas or Christians?

The story is their ancestors crucified the founder of Christianity.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Does any Palestinian in Palestine ever have a break from war crimes  of Occupation? NO



What fucking occupation.  Swat up on some facts and not the fiction you are prone to.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And since when do Zionists care about Christmas or Christians?
> 
> The story is their ancestors crucified the founder of Christianity.



This Zionist here is concerned that you fake Christian there posts on your most holiest day of the year.  As I said, you are paranoid, as there is no let-up in your hate against Jews.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Does any Palestinian in Palestine ever have a break from war crimes  of Occupation? NO



Of course they get breaks. That's when they engage in their sperm collecting activities.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Does any Palestinian in Palestine ever have a break from war crimes  of Occupation? NO
> ...



Being the wankers they are I think more is spilt than collected.  Perhaps that is why they need more blankets in prison.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Syria is not in Palestine.
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO----sherri spits in the face of her hero  HERODOTUS---
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas Day was the day a mother in Palestine living under Occupation gave birth to a baby who saved the world.
> ...





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christmas Day was the day a mother in Palestine living under Occupation gave birth to a baby who saved the world.



Adolph, why  don't you give it a rest?


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




What is surprising, since Mrs. Sherri informed this forum that she has twins at home, one would think that she would be busy celebrating with her children today.  When my twins were younger, I would certainly not think of spending any holiday on a forum but would have planned to do something with them.  One would also think that in her little town, Mrs. Sherri and her family would be invited to the homes of others such as the church ladies for some Christmas cheer at their open houses.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Nah, Sherri only has eyes for her computer on this the holiest of Christian days.  The church's ladies are probably not as hateful as her.  Sherri relishes the attention she gets on here instead and like a child any attention, whether pro or anti her hateful cause, makes her feel important.  Hate like hers makes others shy away.  If Sherri would realize that love is easier to cope with than hate then her life will be so much better.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Sherri makes an excellent point-----with some glitches.      The mother who gave birth 
to the child christians recognize as a SAVIOR-----was in Bethlehem because her husband 
was   A JEW -------a descendant of the son of Israel named  JUDAH   (according to the 
book that sherri claims she reads and "studies)   Bethlehem is of the lands 
accorded the descendants of JUDAH------   It is true that   JUDEA was under 
occupation ------by the filth that sherri recognizes as her very own kith and kin  
  ----gee.      The Mother then went UP  to the CENTRAL TEMPLE OF ZION----and there 
sacrificed a pigeon.      zionist that she was .        READ THE BOOK,   sherri   

well---the mother was a  "JEW"  too.    -----but the lineage is ascribed to  JOSEPH---
She went  UP   to the temple after her child was circumcized  ----sheeesh  
READ THE BOOK,   sherri

I remember what I read.      I read the New Testament as a child----well--adolescent.
I also read superman comics and remember     LANA LANG  

for the record-----bethlehem is a hebrew word------not arabic .  
King David was born in Bethlehem----and he was a prolific writer-----in 
hebrew----not arabic       He was also a descendant of   JUDAH-----
that made him a  "JEW"    too.      I cannot understand how anyone can 
MISS------the constant reference to   JEW     (yehudi)  in the story presented 
in the NEW TESTAMENT------or the continued reference to  ZION   ----
as mary ascended to ZION with her child------yehoshua the jew


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

The word Jew did not even exist when the first text of The New Testament was written.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The word Jew did not even exist when the first text of The New Testament was written.



Actually, it did.
The word Jew comes from the Tribe of Judah, which was one of the surviving tribes.

Your bottomless well of knowledge always ceases to amaza me.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The word Jew did not even exist when the first text of The New Testament was written.
> ...



Right.

Yehudi is the Hebrew for Jew.

Yehudim is the Hebrew for Jews.

Yehudah is the Hebrew word for Judah.

Poor Sherri, she just can't win any which way she turns.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Its not her fault.     My little snowflake  (boy child)   attended a  "yeshiva"  for grammar 
school-----and for high school----ninth thru 12th grade-----a special school---for 
the -------brainy------city school-----that required an entry exam.    It was very culturally 
diverse.       His chem lab partner was a pakistani  -----so at age 14 he SUDDENLY got 
hit with-----"others" ----all of whom were bright and articulate.     He observed------
"mom----christians see the bible as a kind of fairy tale--------the whole book of 
jonah ----for them is about  a man who gets eaten by a whale"       My little snowflake 
harbored no bigotries-------he just described it as it seemed to him.    He said   "for 
christians history begins  2000 years ago and for muslims----it starts when 
muhummad was born--<<< an observation by a fairly naive 14 year old

when I was small----I did attend ---now and then---a protestant sunday school ---
and fairy tale bible stories -----complete with coloring books.    Sherri's problem is 
that she never  GREW OUT OF IT.        I had little friends who got insulted 
when I claimed that  jesus never ate bacon and eggs for breakfast


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

The meaning of the word "Jew" in our Bible is not the same as the colloquial idiom.

"In the Bible the word "Jew" means a resident of the land of Judaea regardless of their tribe, race or religion just as an Australian or Englishman may in fact be a Chinese, Negro or an Eskimo, or perhaps a member of the tribe of Judah (Judahite). According to the Greek Lexicon in*Strong's Exhaustive Concordance:"

History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

Jesus is referred as a so-called "Jew" for the first time in the New Testament in the 18th century. Jesus is first referred to as a so-called "Jew" in the revised 18th century editions in the English language of the 14th century first translations of the New Testament into English.*The history of the origin of the word "Jew" in the English language leaves no doubt that the 18th century "Jew" is the 18th century contracted and corrupted English word for the 4th century Latin "Iudaeus" found in St. Jerome's Vulgate Edition. Of that there is no longer doubt.

History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The meaning of the word "Jew" in our Bible is not the same as the colloquial idiom.
> 
> "In the Bible the word "Jew" means a resident of the land of Judaea regardless of their tribe, race or religion just as an Australian or Englishman may in fact be a Chinese, Negro or an Eskimo, or perhaps a member of the tribe of Judah (Judahite). According to the Greek Lexicon in*Strong's Exhaustive Concordance:"
> 
> History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews



What matters is that the Jews of the 20th and 21st century have the skill set to beat 1.2 billion Arabs at war.

Continue boring us.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

I have heard for many years the statement made they or we all killed Jesus. That is true about all Judeans, all the people of Judea killed Jesus, even the apostles who did nothing to stop His crucifixion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The meaning of the word "Jew" in our Bible is not the same as the colloquial idiom.
> ...



That does not matter at all to God and in the bigger scheme of things.

EMPIRES and nations rise and they fall.

If you choose to be bored by God, who am I to stop you?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Dec 25, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> One less future suicide bomber...right zionists?




 That's right, You terrorist Sympathizer.  Payback's a Bitch  

Israelis Mark 2-Year Anniversary of Fogel Family Massacre by Palestinians | TheBlaze.com


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 25, 2013)

it amazes where people come up with so many lies and myths.  I know sense is not common but I always believed there was a great deal more than reflected on some forums.
and we wonder why agreement over even the tiniest of points is so hard on the road to peace


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have heard for many years the statement made they or we all killed Jesus. That is true about all Judeans, all the people of Judea killed Jesus, even the apostles who did nothing to stop His crucifixion.



And here I thought Jesus died for another reason (for the sins of mankind) than what you are insinuyating.  Meanwhile, what has this to do with the here and now when Christians in the Middle East have been trying to celebrate Christmas and your friends just wouldn't leave them alone to celebrate in peace.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus is referred as a so-called "Jew" for the first time in the New Testament in the 18th century. Jesus is first referred to as a so-called "Jew" in the revised 18th century editions in the English language of the 14th century first translations of the New Testament into English.*The history of the origin of the word "Jew" in the English language leaves no doubt that the 18th century "Jew" is the 18th century contracted and corrupted English word for the 4th century Latin "Iudaeus" found in St. Jerome's Vulgate Edition. Of that there is no longer doubt.
> 
> History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews


When the wise men came from the East seeking Jesus, they asked the question, Where is the one who has been born king of the *Jews*? (Matt. 2:2). The Magi were referring to the promise of a king over all twelve tribes of Israel. Though Israel is referred to in approximately 80 New Testament passages, the nation is designated *the Jews* in approximately *190 New Testament references.*

The Jew and the Gentile Background of the Jew in the Old Testament | Bible.org


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard for many years the statement made they or we all killed Jesus. That is true about all Judeans, all the people of Judea killed Jesus, even the apostles who did nothing to stop His crucifixion.
> ...



Sherri "hears" things.
Being that she's on this forum all day long, I don't know when she has time to hear anything.
Unless she's simply "hearing" things...hmmm


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 25, 2013)

Jesus set up and willing walked into his fate to save mankind.  Until people understand that his death is meaningless.  He would not have wanted blame or persecution.
If the theory is that his sacrifice was to wash away sin, isn't it more sinful to presume a whole people responsible for Jesus' offering?  Wither you believed he lived, died or can't die, he offered himself to save others.  It does not matter if you believe he was human or divine, he wanted to help mankind.  His words, his work, his life are meaningless if you use him as an excuse to attack another and do harm, even verbally.





Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard for many years the statement made they or we all killed Jesus. That is true about all Judeans, all the people of Judea killed Jesus, even the apostles who did nothing to stop His crucifixion.
> ...


----------



## proudveteran06 (Dec 26, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Translation; The Jews have no right to be there , " Palestine" was a territory; It was not and will never be a " country " . Ask this Palestinian why there wasn't " Palestine" before 67 and there will be no response.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The meaning of the word "Jew" in our Bible is not the same as the colloquial idiom.
> 
> "In the Bible the word "Jew" means a resident of the land of Judaea regardless of their tribe, race or religion just as an Australian or Englishman may in fact be a Chinese, Negro or an Eskimo, or perhaps a member of the tribe of Judah (Judahite). According to the Greek Lexicon in*Strong's Exhaustive Concordance:"
> 
> History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9TZo08ZlRg]Who's Who in the Bible: Basic Anglo-Israel-Identity Message - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 26, 2013)

&#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;
 &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;
Y'h&#363;d&#257;i
Ha biru
Apiru
are you interested in the origin of the word Jew in English, the origin of the word referring to the people as a nation in history or the term for the followers of the one god descended from Issac and Jacob?

Letters and sounds very depending on the language


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 26, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus is referred as a so-called "Jew" for the first time in the New Testament in the 18th century. Jesus is first referred to as a so-called "Jew" in the revised 18th century editions in the English language of the 14th century first translations of the New Testament into English.*The history of the origin of the word "Jew" in the English language leaves no doubt that the 18th century "Jew" is the 18th century contracted and corrupted English word for the 4th century Latin "Iudaeus" found in St. Jerome's Vulgate Edition. Of that there is no longer doubt.
> ...


<<*Matthew 2*>>
Aramaic Bible in Plain English*1Now when Yeshua was born in Bethlehem of Judaea, in the days of Herodus the King, The Magi came from The East to Jerusalem.*2And they were saying, Where is The King of the Judaeans who has been born? For we have seen his star in The East and we have come to worship him.*3But Herodus The King heard and he was troubled and all Jerusalem with him.*4And he gathered the Chief Priests and the Scribes of the people together and was asking them, Where would The Messiah be born?*5And they said, In Bethlehem of Judaea, for thus it is written in The Prophets:

Matthew 2 Aramaic Bible in Plain English


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 26, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;
> &#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;
> Y'h&#363;d&#257;i
> Ha biru
> ...



No, I am interested in the original text of The New Testament.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;
> ...




good luck----chances are you will not find it----no one else has.    Have you studied 
Greek?  -----

your comment fascinates me----reminds me of something my kid noticed ----
  ---after grammar school in a jewish day school----at age 13 he started attending 
a VERY culturally diverse high school------he was fascinated.  ----and told me  
  "ma---when jews think of history they think of the past 6000 years----when 
christians think of history-----everything before 2000 years ago is a fairy tale 
to them----(he noted his pakistani chem lab partner thought the world 
began with muhummad)

I got bad news for you------LANGUAGE and EVEN WRITING ---precedes 
the  "gospels"------maybe not for your kith and kin----but for large 
parts of the world


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 26, 2013)

Oldest NT text date from 200 AD to 350 AD
fragments of John and Jude being the oldest and Revelation the later.




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The meaning of the word "Jew" in our Bible is not the same as the colloquial idiom.
> 
> "In the Bible the word "Jew" means a resident of the land of Judaea regardless of their tribe, race or religion just as an Australian or Englishman may in fact be a Chinese, Negro or an Eskimo, or perhaps a member of the tribe of Judah (Judahite). According to the Greek Lexicon in*Strong's Exhaustive Concordance:"
> 
> History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews




Sherri dear----try re-reading your citation------if it makes sense to you-----see a doctor. 
   I had the honor of hearing   benjamin freedman speak-----way back in the  1960s----
   he was,   clearly psychotic.      My undersanding of psychosis is accepted as
   valid  testimony in US courts-------yours is not.    Try to use a bit of discernment when 
   choosing  sources.     I have to admit----the idiotic piece on the etymology of the 
   word  "jew"  is not his most  "FRUITY"   concept     "fruity"  as it is.    For the 
   record----I generally do not use the word  'fruity"     in describing  psychotic ideation--
   but one of the most esteemed professors of psychiatry in my college  (long ago)  used 
   it all the time


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2013)

Speaking of the child which was brught to a hospital for coughing and spitting up----
------how is the kid doing?         are the parents going to be paid?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 26, 2013)

New Testament Manuscripts from the First Century


We have New Testament texts dating back to the First Century AD.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> New Testament Manuscripts from the First Century
> 
> 
> We have New Testament texts dating back to the First Century AD.



a few questionable fragments.     Nothing to suggest that that which is called 
the "NEW TESTAMENT"  today is all the consistent with actual writings contemporary 
to the lifetime of the pharisee rabbi ----YESHUA BEN YOSEF---and certainly nothing to 
suggest that the   word   "YEHUDI"   referred to any one living in the land of  "JUDEA"
and just passing thru.         According to the writings of the New Testament---Jesus was
   a   YEHUDI        In order to understand that fact you need to be informed of the 
   customary usages of the time.    You are quite right in your comment that in the time 
   of Jesus----the  Kingdom of jews which the romans occupied was called   JUDEA and 
   BY THE ROMANS   and not  "palestine"          In formal writings----parts of that area 
   was called  "israel"  and part  "judea"    by jews       all of it could be called 
   "eretz israel"     -------because Israel is the alternate name for  JACOB----who is 
   the progenitor of the the whole group.       You should read some classical wrirtings----
   you have no grasp on ancient usages.    At that time---non jews   (persons not born to 
   or converted to the jewish rellgion were not called    Yehudim   (jews in english)   
   They were called by whatever their groups were-----or simply     GER  
   "alien" ----           your allegation that  PONTIUS PILATE would be called   "YEHUDI" ---
   is actually  ----kinda comical        In fact----even   King Herod was not called   "YEHUDI"---
   he was an edomite. -----a kind of touchy situation.    Some people claim he himself 
   wanted to claim himself a  jew. -------I am not sure


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

Watch "Israel's Crimes Against Children Spark Worldwide Anger - Crimes de Israel contra Crianças" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 29, 2013)

Watch "What have the Romans ever done for us" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExWfh6sGyso]What have the Romans ever done for us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Israel's Crimes Against Children Spark Worldwide Anger - Crimes de Israel contra Crianças" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFRweZvDfG4&feature=youtube_gdata_player



[ame=http://youtu.be/Bp7ilhKsKzU]Christian Children Kidnapped_ enslaved_ raped and forced to be Muslims.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> 
> (Ma'an) -- "A 1-month-old child from the northern West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum was seriously hurt after Israeli forces fired tear gas at his family's home on Saturday night."
> 
> ...




 How about you post the entries for firing at your enemy from civilian areas, and just who is to be taken to task when civilians get killed or injured. It seems that you forget that the muslims are using children as human shields so they can murder Israeli children. Every qassam is fired at a school, hospital, playground etc, not at a viable military target.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 29, 2013)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr QaddumQALQILIYA
> ...





> you forget that the muslims are using children as human shields



Didn't forget. Just don't believe that crap from proven liars.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You use ignorance as an excuse to live in your world of denial.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 29, 2013)

There is plenty of proof that Hamas use human shields, plus they even admit to doing so as well.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

Human rights groups have confirmed for years Israel uses Palestinian children as human shields.

That includes Amnesty International and Btselem.

Shoot, the matter has even been taken before Israel's Highest Court, Israel's use of Palestinian children as human shields.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

Israel: Soldiers&#8217; Punishment for Using Boy as &#8216;Human Shield&#8217; Inadequate

Two Sergeants Demoted and Given Suspended Sentences

NOVEMBER 26, 2010

(Jerusalem) - An Israeli military court's sentence on November 21, 2010, for two soldiers found guilty of using a Palestinian boy as a "human shield" during the 2008-09 offensive in Gaza appears inadequate considering the gravity of the offense, Human Rights Watch said today.

Israel: Soldiers? Punishment for Using Boy as ?Human Shield? Inadequate | Human Rights Watch


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

You do realize xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


*No discussing moderation guys.*


----------



## Sally (Dec 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You do realize repeating the same garbage was the reason the other thread was closed?



Posters who keep on repeating the same stuff over and over are doing so because they believe hundreds of new readers will pop up on the forum who will start hating Israel and the Jews as much as they do.  In  fact, I can't remember who admitted that he did this because new readers appear all the time, but one of the posters actually did.  Meanwhile,  while they post the same things over and over, so much is happening in the rest of the world which they ignore.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Israel's Crimes Against Children Spark Worldwide Anger - Crimes de Israel contra Crianças" on YouTube
> ...



What does your video have to do with Israel attacking children in Palestine? 

It's not even depicting events in Palestine.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 29, 2013)

Sally said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize repeating the same garbage was the reason the other thread was closed?
> ...



That's the same trick the 9/11 "Truth" idiots do in the Conspiracy Theory sub-forum. Repeat the same nonsense ad nauseum thinking they are converting the viewers.

And all they're doing is getting everyone to laugh at them some more.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So says the queen (or king) of going off-topic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



This is a middle eastern forum I am discussing children of the middle east just as you are.
Besides we've talked way to much about your desert rats, now let's talk about other children of the middle east.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2013)

Discussing children and child abuse is important, but you are not talking about Israel or children hurt due to fighting, but muslims abuse of children.
Perhaps if you start a new thread titled child abuse and torture we can contribute to that issue.  I'm sure there will be a lot of links and media on the subject.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



They look like they are in Africa.

IS AFRICA IN the Middle East?

Does Israel.desire to kill children in Africa too?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

You OTE=Rat in the Hat;8370774]





Sally said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize repeating the same garbage was the reason the other thread was closed?
> ...



That's the same trick the 9/11 "Truth" idiots do in the Conspiracy Theory sub-forum. Repeat the same nonsense ad nauseum thinking they are converting the viewers.

And all they're doing is getting everyone to laugh at them some more. [/QUOTE]

You laughing as Israel targets children to hurt and maim and kill speaks loads about you and the Hater you are!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Discussing children and child abuse is important, but you are not talking about Israel or children hurt due to fighting, but muslims abuse of children.
> Perhaps if you start a new thread titled child abuse and torture we can contribute to that issue.  I'm sure there will be a lot of links and media on the subject.
> 
> 
> ...



Do please stop lying, Zionist!

The OP addresses Israel's acts in deliberately attacking a 1 month old child with tear gas.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



What people are laughing about, Mahmoud, is your oft-repeated but totally unsupported claim that "Israel targets children"

It's just one more of your frantic claims that are only designed to promote your rabid Jooooo hatreds.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Discussing children and child abuse is important, but you are not talking about Israel or children hurt due to fighting, but muslims abuse of children.
> Perhaps if you start a new thread titled child abuse and torture we can contribute to that issue.  I'm sure there will be a lot of links and media on the subject.
> 
> 
> ...


Nawh I'll keep it here we're discussing children or are you saying all children aren't equal?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Syria isn't in Africa.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

DCI-Palestine and LPHR launch &#8220;Know Your Rights&#8221; campaign for children on detainee rights

In this article on Relief web, DCI Palestine addresses how Israel regularly violates the legal rights of Palestinian children Israel regularly detains.

&#8220;Israeli military law denies basic and fundamental rights to Palestinian children detained by Israeli forces in the West Bank,&#8221; said Ayed Abu Eqtaish, Accountability Programme Director at DCI-Palestine. &#8220;Despite this, it is important to empower our youth through human rights training and information, particularly in communities targeted by Israeli forces for arrest near the separation barrier and illegal settlements.&#8221;

Israel is the only nation to automatically and systematically prosecute children in military courts that lack basic and fundamental fair trial guarantees. Around 500-700 Palestinian children, some as young as 12 years old, are arrested, detained and prosecuted in the Israeli military detention system each year. The majority of Palestinian child detainees are*charged with throwing stones, and*74 percent*experience physical violence during arrest, transfer or interrogation, according to evidence collected by Defence for Children International Palestine. No Israeli children come into contact with the military court system.

The article further points out  that Palestinian children are not properly informed of their right to silence, are denied access to an attorney before and during interrogations, and are not accompanied by a parent during questioning. The &#8220;Know Your Rights&#8221; information card emphasises awareness of these fundamental rights, which if implemented could protect children from practices involving verbal abuse, threats and physical violence used during interrogations to coerce confessions from Palestinian children.

DCI-Palestine and LPHR launch ?Know Your Rights? campaign for children on detainee rights - occupied Palestinian territory | ReliefWeb


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sherri you believe in something, that's ok but you do not have to lie about it, or throw other factors out of the equation.

Are children killed in Palestine?  Yes they are 
Are children killed in Israel? Yes they are
Now why are children killed in Palestine? Could it be because attacks on Israel come from populated areas where you would find children?


----------



## Sally (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You OTE=Rat in the Hat;8370774]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You laughing as Israel targets children to hurt and maim and kill speaks loads about you and the Hater you are![/QUOTE]

Evidently you must be laughing as your friends are targeting innocent children.  The 11,000 plus children killed in Syria didn't commit suicide yet you have not had a word about them.  This certainly does speak loads about you and the hate you must have for the Jews and Israel since you can't seem to concern yourself with anything else happening in the rest of the Middle East where so many innocents have been killed, both Christians and Muslims.  To get off your kick, why not follow this woman's lead when the kids are back to school after the Winter break.  It certainly will give you a little exericse and some fresh air.  How  you can park yourself in front of your computer all day and night is beyond me.  It has to be so unhealthy.

Framingham Mom Dances At Bus Stop Waving Bye, Bye, Bye - Back to School - Framingham, MA Patch


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sherri you believe in something, that's ok but you do not have to lie about it, or throw other factors out of the equation.
> 
> Are children killed in Palestine?  Yes they are
> Are children killed in Israel? Yes they are
> Now why are children killed in Palestine? Could it be because attacks on Israel come from populated areas where you would find children?



No, children die because Israel attacks and kills them.

BUT for Israel targeting children to hurt and maim and kill, none of that would be happening.

IF I went and fired weapons into a crowded auditorium and killed children, I would be a killer of children no matter what kind of excuse I could come up with about why I did it. 

The fact I may not have known a child would be killed versus an adult does not make me any less a killer of children either. I could reasonably expect anyone there might be killed by my acts, including children.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri you believe in something, that's ok but you do not have to lie about it, or throw other factors out of the equation.
> ...



Where is your proof that Israel is intentionally targeting children?
You do realize Hamas in it's action by using civilian populated areas as a venue for attacking Israel they alone should bare the blame for any death in Gaza?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





I know the answer----because I encountered lots of persons educated 
in muslim countries  in my youth---LONG AGO---more than 45 years ago--
and since          I KNOW THE PROOF ----(drum rrroll ) 

            EVERYONE KNOWS THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I'm confused should I know it also?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your trick of deliberately fucking up quotes shows you are not very confident in your position.


Just like the 9/11 "truther" idiots.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Reports of human rights groups like Amnesty and HRW and Btselem.  We have discussed those reports many times. You seem to keep forgetting them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 29, 2013)

Targeting civilians is defined as unlawful by The Fourth Geneva Convention, Protocol I. I think that was brought up earlier in this thread.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Targeting civilians is defined as unlawful by The Fourth Geneva Convention, Protocol I. I think that was brought up earlier in this thread.



So tell us, Mamoud. Does the above apply to Islamic terrorists in Gaza attacking Israel or do you grant them a unique waiver?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri you believe in something, that's ok but you do not have to lie about it, or throw other factors out of the equation.
> ...



 Now lets try the real scenario shall we, if a crazed gang of terrorists started firing at your family from a crowded auditorium while their children stood in front acting as human shields any shots you fired would be putting the childrens safety at risk. So what would you do, would you let the blood thirsty terrorists kill all your family from the safety of their human shield or would you return fire over the heads of the children hoping to take out the crazed terrorists.

 For a complete debunking of the muslim lies take a look at this

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_B1H-1opys]Pallywood - truth in the middle east hollyland, what goes behind the scenes and for the cameras - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Targeting civilians is defined as unlawful by The Fourth Geneva Convention, Protocol I. I think that was brought up earlier in this thread.



So take it up with hamas who only ever target civilians, and then mostly children. Or do you think the same way as hamas and the Geneva conventions don't apply to them.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2013)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Targeting civilians is defined as unlawful by The Fourth Geneva Convention, Protocol I. I think that was brought up earlier in this thread.
> ...




Phoen---welcome to this board and meet sherri.    Please note--- "isa-respecters" are 
a special group.    They worship a special "god"---named isa who they believe appeared 
as an avater  2000 years ago on the planet earth.    He was called a 
"palestinian"    and spoke arabic.   Sherri speaks to him regularly.    In the past few 
decades ----all of the followers of the rapist pig of arabia   became  "isa-respecters"  
Other isa-respecters in history have been   Constantine,   Queen Isabella of 
Spain,    Adolf abu ali.     Sadaam Hussein,    etc etc      There are many countries dominated by isa-respecters and   YOU ARE RIGHT----many have clauses in their 
constitutions which explicitly reject any law NOT CONSISTENT with their version of  
ISA-RESPECTING  law-----to wit   "SHARIAH SH*T"      There is a special group of 
scholars of  SHARIAH SH*T  in Egypt----in the insititution of higher learning  
AL AZHAR UNIVERSITY       Those esteemed scholars have ruled that the killing of 
any jew-----of any age, gender or location ---is LEGAL AND PLEASING TO ALLAH----
according to  SHARIAH SH*T    and ISA REPECTING LAW 

Thus----sherri has correctly presented their position

Please keep this explanation in mind when you read the posts by Sherri----
so you can understand her   POV


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Targeting civilians is defined as unlawful by The Fourth Geneva Convention, Protocol I. I think that was brought up earlier in this thread.
> ...



No, the Geneva Convention does.



> Even when the definition of protected persons is set out in this way, it may seem rather complicated. Nevertheless, disregarding points of detail, it will be seen that there are two main classes of protected person: ... (2) ' the whole population ' of occupied territories *(excluding nationals of the Occupying Power).*
> 
> </title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/xsp/.ibmxspres/.mini/css/@Da&@Ib&2Tfxsp.css&2TfxspLTR.css.css"> <script type="text/javascript" src="/xsp/.ibmxspres/dojoroot-1.6.1/dojo/dojo.js" djConfig="locale: 'fr-ch'"></script> <script type=


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Pallywood is the word for Zionist Hasbara.

Hear that word and expect Zionist lies to follow.

Not worth wasting a moment listening to any of it. 

I will stick with what international legal authorities and human rights groups tell me.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pallywood is the word for Zionist Hasbara.
> 
> Hear that word and expect Zionist lies to follow.
> 
> ...



In other words you do not want to know the truth because it will show you to be a RABID ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATING NAZI. Do you have a copy of the final solution framed and placed in a prominent position in your home.

Hear the phrase Zionist hasbara and know that commy hate speech is to be spewed out of unthinking mouths


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2013)

Any news on the baby which  coughed and spit up and therefore was determined to 
be a victim of      "ZIONIST ATROCITY"???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Pallywood is the word for Zionist Hasbara.
> ...



I hear this is Frau Sherri's favorite book.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 30, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




 So the clause you spout does not apply to gaza seeing as it is no longer occupied, and has not been since August 2005 when Israel withdrew its troops and evicted Jews from their homes in gaza.  You really should learn the facts before spouting your commy bullshit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Pallywood is the word for Zionist Hasbara.
> ...



Not interested in Zionist lies/aka Zionist Hasbara, a creation of Zionists.



I am interested in Truth, keep your lies all for yourself, Zionist, I want none of them.

HUMAN rights groups investigate human rights abuses and report their findings, ZIONISTS just spew Hasbara lies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

QUOTE=Phoenall;8374752]





P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > So tell us, Mamoud. Does the above apply to Islamic terrorists in Gaza attacking Israel or do you grant them a unique waiver?
> ...




 So the clause you spout does not apply to gaza seeing as it is no longer occupied, and has not been since August 2005 when Israel withdrew its troops and evicted Jews from their homes in gaza.  You really should learn the facts before spouting your commy bullshit.[/QUOTE]


Gaza remains Occupied.








Watch "UN: We still consider Gaza "occupied"" on YouTube


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




In all of the ZIONIST HISTORY  (more than 3000 years)  jews have never enacted 
a genocide.     Yet in the past 1700 years-------Isa-respecting dogs and sluts have 
danced on the dead bodies of 100s of millions of the victims of their filth---  No one 
should wonder why they are so  DEFENSIVE  and -----so much into projection. 
Most of all they are frustrated------it is a lot harder to do what their depraved women 
so ENJOY-----now.     Those obscene mutilations and lynching that excite their sluts---
tend to end up as videos in cyberspace.     The sluts still dance, of course------but they 
also face censure.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Watch "The Palestinian Authority is paying discharged murderers 50,000 USD" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCniP-jiBZw]The Palestinian Authority is paying discharged murderers 50,000 USD each - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "The Palestinian Authority is paying discharged murderers 50,000 USD" on YouTube
> 
> The Palestinian Authority is paying discharged murderers 50,000 USD each - YouTube



They deserve more for all the years of unlawful detention these brave Palestinian freedom fighters have endured. 

50,000 for 25 years of your life? 

It certainly does not sound like enough to give these men.

But even when the US falsely detains someone, they do not fairly compensate them for time served either.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Watch "Palestinian terrorist Ahlam Tamimi laughs about the 8 children she murdered" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLXAwETtu0Q]Palestinian terrorist Ahlam Tamimi laughs about the 8 children she murdered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Watch "View Palestinians terrorists throw stones at Israeli cars" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlHFpdRuJbU]View Palestinians terrorists throw stones at Israeli cars I saw them murder in their eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2013)

she is a muslimah------she does as do all isa-respecters -----they have been doing it for 
1700 years and counting.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Watch "11yr Old Muslim Girls Yearn to Murder Infidels" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FHHZ-BOMuI]11yr Old Muslim Girls Yearn to Murder Infidels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Watch "Released Terrorist Ahlam Tamimi on Palestinian Public's Delight at Suicide Bombings" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTWlXRnZbVc]Released Terrorist Ahlam Tamimi on Palestinian Public's Delight at Suicide Bombings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Occupiers have the obligation to provide for basic human needs of the occupied population

Israel does not live up to these obligations that are owed to families and children in Occupied Palestine


Ramallah: Human Appeal International (HAI) is distributing winter supplies including warm clothes to more than 1000 Palestinian children as part of its plan to protect Palestinian people from bitter cold wave that hit the occupied Palestinian territories.

Ibrahim Rashid, director of HAI in the West Bank states that the winter aid programme aims to provide children of poor families with clothing to survive in the harsh cold weather.

He added that the assistance is part of a Dh one million urgent response to relieve 30,000 needy Palestinian families who could not afford to secure basic winter needs from blankets, heaters, and food stuff.


Human Appeal International distributes winter aid to Palestinian children REPORTfrom*Emirates News Agency

Human Appeal International distributes winter aid to Palestinian children - occupied Palestinian territory | ReliefWeb


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Covert online students hasbara units directed out of Israeli PM Netanyau&#8217;s office

The Prime Minister&#8217;s Office is planning to form, in collaboration with the National Union of Israeli Students, &#8220;covert units&#8221; within Israel&#8217;s seven universities that will engage in online public diplomacy (hasbara).

Covert online students hasbara units directed out of Israeli PM Netanyau's office

Notice to Israeli paid shills, the issue is Israels attacks upon and treatment of children in Palestine, not your Pallywood or your Hasbara .


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2013)

for more on  the Heroes of  Isa-respecters----those sherri insists should 
be rewarded both financially and adulated -----google  Dokka Umarov


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

http://reliefweb.int/report/occupied-palestinian-territory/qatar-charity-distributes-aid-gaza-strip 

Here we see again outsiders aiding families and children in need, suffering from Israel's Blockade of Gaza.

It is Israels obligation under international law to provide basic human needs of the civilian population,  an obligation imposed  by international law Israel is not meeting. . 

According to this article in Relief Web, link above, Qatar Charity distributes aid in Gaza Strip that included cash support and sponsorships for 5,700 orphans, vulnerable families, people with special needs, and students. The humanitarian aid is worth £ 0.5 million , which will provide some relief to the vulnerable families in Gaza.

According to the article, the sponsorship funds were implemented by providing beneficiaries with ATM cards in order to ensure their dignity and  funding guarantees the continuation of QC activities in the Gaza Strip which benefit residents from all walks of life.

&#8220;The office provides all the beneficiaries with an ATM card through which they can collect between £35 - 50 a month via all major banks operating in the Gaza Strip,&#8221; explained Mohammed Abu Halloub, deputy director of QC&#8217;s Gaza Strip office.

&#8220;This mechanism ensures personal satisfaction and human dignity,&#8221; he added.

Abu Halloub added that QC&#8217;s Gaza office carries out multiple activities and services for those it sponsors; providing them with assistance throughout the year including the distribution of sacrificial meat, meals for breaking the fast and the distribution of Zakat al-Fitr, in addition to Eid gifts and gifts for orphans on other special occasions, allowing them to celebrate holidays along with children around the world.

QC sponsorship in the Gaza Strip is increasing steadily with around an extra 100 people a month sponsored through the headquarters in Doha. Increased sponsorship is essential in light of the growing number of orphans, poor families and those with special needs, as a result of the continued increase in the rate of unemployment and poverty due to repeated aggression and occupation and the blockade which has been ongoing for 7 years now. Last Updated ( Sunday, 29 December 2013 06:01 )


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Now ATM cards, Eid gifts and gifts for orphans are "basic human needs"???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

The cards are simply a mechanism to distribute aid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The cards are simply a mechanism to distribute aid.



What about the gifts part? Are gifts a "basic human need"?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watch "Released Terrorist Ahlam Tamimi on Palestinian Public's Delight at Suicide Bombings" on YouTube
> 
> Released Terrorist Ahlam Tamimi on Palestinian Public's Delight at Suicide Bombings - YouTube


What's sickening is this piece of hog food was released and is walking around free.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The cards are simply a mechanism to distribute aid.
> ...



Gifts are an act of love.

Do Zionist Rats understand love?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Rat in the Hat;234 the Watch "Released Terrorist Ahlam Tamimi on Palestinian Public's Delight at Suicide Bombings" on YouTube
> 
> [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTWlXRnZbVc said:
> 
> ...



What I find sickening is the filth that comes out of the mouth of the Hossfly Hog.

I wish all these unlawfully detained prisoners who shall soon be free all the best, they have suffered greatly for their desire to live free from Occupation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



so why did your idiot article list them as a "basic human Need"


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat;234 the Watch "Released Terrorist Ahlam Tamimi on Palestinian Public's Delight at Suicide Bombings" on YouTube
> ...


I hope each of those released prisoners have some sort of chip imbedded in their carcasses for GPS to monitor their locations. Makes it easier for a Hellfire missle to root them out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Learn to read English, Zionist, become human.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Is that the weapon you used to kill all those babies in Vietnam?

Oh, I forget, napalm was your weapon of choice, use it and sit back and watch them burn.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Learn to read your cut & pastes before they bite you in the ass.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I do not cut and paste; rat, if you have the capacity go to the article and read it for yourself .


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Forget about Viet Nam. We're talking about Halal Hog Snacks here. Those released murdering terrorists walking around loose. Remember?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If you copy a section of the article to post here, that's what's known as "cut & paste".

Thus endeth the lesson for today.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



She's so retarded, she thinks Vietnam is part of the Middle East.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Covert online students hasbara units directed out of Israeli PM Netanyaus office
> 
> The Prime Ministers Office is planning to form, in collaboration with the National Union of Israeli Students, covert units within Israels seven universities that will engage in online public diplomacy (hasbara).
> 
> ...



 Would this be like the mass murder of Palestinians by Jordan when the Jordanian troops opened fire on the concentration camps housing men, women and children killing thousands. In fact more Palestinians were murdered in cold blood that month than have been killed during the war with Israel in the last 65 years.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Zionist Rat talk is not acceptable to human beings.

AND you are the ones attributing words to the article not there.

Is it not possible for a Zionist Rat like you to read the article ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Covert online students hasbara units directed out of Israeli PM Netanyaus office
> ...



Zionist Hasbara lies on full display by an Israeli shill!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I read the excerpt that you copy pasted, and it stated that ATM cards, Eid gifts and gifts for orphans were basic human needs.

Did you not read what you copy pasted??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I am addressing the lack of credibility and lack of morality of a baby killer.

A baby killer demonizes and judges another, what a joke!

WHY is Hossfly walking around free?

AND this thread , the topic here is Israels attacks on children, not released prisoners.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You routinely demonize and judge Israelis.

Are you freely admitting that you are a baby killer??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The article does not say what you claim.

You make the claim, where does it say what you claim it says?

Where is it?

Qatar Charity distributes aid in Gaza Strip - occupied Palestinian territory | ReliefWeb


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The Rat obviously cannot read or comprehend the English language.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Allow me to assist you, you moronic little fuck.

Here is your post including your cut & paste...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Qatar Charity distributes aid in Gaza Strip - occupied Palestinian territory | ReliefWeb
> 
> Here we see again outsiders aiding families and children in need, suffering from Israel's Blockade of Gaza.
> 
> ...



Remember, this is YOUR post, Dipshit.

Can you see now the words that I bolded and colored? "basic human needs" "ATM cards" "Eid gifts" "gifts for orphans".

Don't get pissy because someone read the excerpt that you didn't bother to read, Gruppenführer Sherri.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're just pissed because I showed you admitting to being a baby killer, Gruppenführer Sherri.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




maybe she does not know how to  "cut and paste"   or maybe it is not 
HALAL to do so.       Maybe she laboriously retypes instead...        ??? 
People do strange things----and strange people do even stranger things


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No, you did not.

You just keep showing the Rats ignorance of English.

It's Israel attacking and hurting and  killing babies and children , like the child injured in the OP.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2013)

*Thread closed for a cool down period.*


----------

